# Whirtlestaff's Wizards' Academy Revisited, IC01



## Leif (Apr 25, 2008)

This is the new, in-character action thread for Whirtlestaffs, Revisited.

Here we go, then:

Classes have just let out for the summer, it's Wednesday, May 23, 2112 Y.M.  The students are leaving for the summer.  All except, that is, Kerlan Rayne, Human Conjurer, Xavier Zalev, Human Master Enchanter, Delunamanth ‘Tylara’ Tylarapelotheenia, Grey Elf Conjurer, Manunukso "Manny" Maliit, Brownie Transmuter, Max, Human Diviner, and Capizzio Del Collinas, Human Generalist Wizard.  The six of you have no special plans for the summer, so you have decided to spend the time at  Whirtlestaffs, in Kasiavael "the Skysight Realm."  Kasiavael is one of two realms on an island off the Northeast coast of the mainland of the continent of Termana, the other being Ehitovael ("the Southsea Realm").  Both Kasiavael and Ehitovael have populations that are predominantly elvish, and Kasiavael is an Oligarchy whose rulers are the Council of High Magi.  This realm provides a very wizard-friendly environment that was greatly favored by the founders of Whirtlestaffs.

Our six aspiring wizards have been asked by Professor Daniel J. Claret ("Jack") to deliver a gift for him to his friend, Crus.  The gift is in a rectangular box made of birchwood stained a dark blue, fourteen inches by fourteen inches, and eight inches deep.  Crus lives on the mainland, in the small village of Twain, which is located in Quail Valley.  Professor Jack has indicated that you may take all the time that you need to perform this errand, because, he tells you, Quail Valley is a most interesting place to visit.  He encourages you to spend some time there, and to be open to any, in his words, "quintessential dalliances" that may present themselves to you.  Professor Jack is known on the Whirtlestaffs campus as something of a "wild" sort, so none of you are quite certain what you have gotten yourselves into by agreeing to perform this errand for him, but you are uniformly convinced that it will, if nothing else, be more fun than staying here at Whirtlestaffs all summer long, acting as lab assistants for Professor Jackamo Rubyshard.

Play begins as the group reaches the village of Pembrose on the River Wren, just at the edge of the Forest of Nin, which is just to the north of the Gaskar Hills, and is the first settlement that you have come upon in Quail Valley.  You have been traveling by barge along the River Wren.  As you disembark at the docks, a dock worker, in answer to your query, tells you that the nearest place to get a pint is the Lonesome Drake Inn and Brewery. "There it is, just there."  The man points to a large building a couple hundred yards from where you now stand, across a road.  There are a few people visible in the streets of the village, and you see the usual array of shops, but nothing extraordinary.  (One more thing, allowing for your travel time, it is now Tuesday, May 29, 2112 Y.M.)

{You May Now Begin....}


----------



## Leif (May 9, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 9, 2008)

*Manunukso Maliit ('Manny')*

"Well, friends, I say we head to the recommended establishment for a pint . . . well, maybe a dram instead for me.  Professor Jack did say we should take our time and experience whatever we could!

Let's go, Kási!"

The diminutive wizard pulls himself astride his faithful mount and bodyguard, adjusts his rapier, and waits for his companions to join him.


----------



## Scotley (May 9, 2008)

*Tylara*

"Well, it doesn't sound like much, but I suspect it is the best this one duck town has to offer." She can't help smiling at her own wit. "Let's see if a wee dram is to be had here at the Lonesome Drake." She lets her eagle familiar take wing. "Have a look around and find yourself something to eat," she tells the bird as it departs. Hoisting her bag she looks to see if the others are ready to proceed.


----------



## renau1g (May 9, 2008)

Xavier stretches his legs and arms as he gets off the barge, not that it was too cramped on the boat, but he didn't like sea travel and always felt confined. He would be discussing things during the trip with his raven, Mike, and the bird would also talk to others of the crew. 

"Well, I'm up for some real food after the rations we've been eating" Xavier says with a grimace, thinking of those rations always brought that look to his face. "Oh yeah, that pint sure sounds great right about now."


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 10, 2008)

Capizzio is excited as a can be as he arrives on land. the solidity of terra firma is most welcome as the rolling sea made his sense of balence off.He joins the others in going for a pint to settle his slightly frazzeled nerves.


----------



## Leif (May 11, 2008)

OOC:  I'll give Kerlan a while longer to check in, and then I'll go ahead and advance things.  And we've got another one coming, too!  rossrebailey playing Max!  Jump in anytime, Kerlan and Max!


----------



## Leif (May 12, 2008)

renau1g said:
			
		

> ...his raven, Mike, would also talk to others of the crew.



Xavier learns a thing or two about the barge travel in this area from what Mike hears from the crew.  There are two river routes that make stops in Pembrose.  One on the River Wren to the north, and one on the Quail River that goes to the east toward Twain.  Both routes make stops in other villages in Quail Valley, but Pembrose, po-dunk burg that it is, is the largest village on either route.

OOC:  This is merely an [Aside] while we wait for Kerlan and Max.


----------



## KerlanRayne (May 12, 2008)

Kerlan gets off the ship a tad bit unsteady but still upbeat. He's been on boats before but not a big ship, and not for so long either. It was quite an experience. "Sounds good to me. Let's go." 

OOC: Sorry. Busy weekend and then the site went down.


----------



## Leif (May 12, 2008)

OOC:  Kerlan, can you put your speech in color, so it shows up differently from the rest of your post?   Thanks!


----------



## rossrebailey (May 12, 2008)

Max leaps from the boat as if from one path to another.  He follows his companions as silently as he has accompanied them on the journey.  He looks back, as if impatient to continue east on their errand.


----------



## Leif (May 13, 2008)

*Pembrose*

You have journeyed up the River Wren to reach Pemrose, the village where you find yoursleves now.  Pembrose is located just at the confluence of the River Wren and the Quail River.  The Quail river flows toward the west and into the River Wren.  The River Wren flows toward the south.  When you reach Pembrose, you leave the boat (it's not really a "ship," as someone said, here on the Wren), and walk toward the Inn.  Along the river, there are a number of boats and people working, as well as a few commercial concerns involving trade, fishing, and so forth.  Other than the warehouses and docks, there is nothing of interest right on the river here.  The streets of Pembrose are cobbled and are kept clean.  You pass several private houses as you approach the Lonesome Drake.  The Lonesome Drake is at the edge of the town square, which is a bustling place with numerous farmers and peddlers hawking their produce and wares.  Across the street from the Lonesome Drake and also abutting the square, you see a shop called "Tinker's Trinkets."  Looking around the square, you see "Osgood's General Store," "Culwert's Perfect Armory," "Odger's Excellent Arms," "The Green Table," and a building right next to the Lonesome Drake whose sign just says, "Constable."  The Square itself is dominated by a ten-foot-high statue.  The name emblazoned at the base of the statue is Lord Jeremy Kyle.  Approaching the Lonesome Drake, you see that its sign says "The Lonesome Drake Inn and Brewery," which seems to bode well for finding that long-lost pint.

The Lonesome Drake is housed in a large, two-storey building, and, as you walk in, you are impressed by its cleanliness and the savory aromas that waft towards you.  As you enter, the man behind the bar greets you warmly:  "Ahhh, come in, friends, my wife, Irma was just putting the finishing touches on lunch.  Come in, come in and have a bite to eat with us!  I am Boris Stenker, and this is my place." 

Seated in the Lonesome Drake is also a half-elf with a flute, and with a lute lying across the chair beside him.  There are, perhaps, a dozen other townsfolk seated in the establishment.  Most of these appear to be awaiting lunch, but there are four of them at the bar.  Boris says, "Play us a tune, Elwynn," and the half-elf complies and begins to play and sing a rousing tune.

You are all seated, and Boris and his waitress,  whom he introduces as Brynna, bring piping hot dishes and plates of good, hearty, country food to your table.  "What brings you gents to Pembrose, if I may be so bold as to ask?  You are certainly welcome to stay in our rooms here during your sojourn.  We'd be honored to have you." says Boris.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 14, 2008)

i"I have heard that the ale here at the lonsome drake is the best in the world. I just wanted to find out for my slef." Capizzio chimes with a verrrry mischivious grin.


----------



## rossrebailey (May 14, 2008)

*Max*

"You are very kind," Max replies with a smile.


----------



## KerlanRayne (May 14, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> When you reach Pembrose, you leave the boat (it's not really a "ship," as someone said), and walk toward the Inn.



OOC: To Kerlan, it's a ship. None of the boats he's been on have been much bigger than a rowboat. He's seen and done a lot of new things since coming to Whirlstaff's, but he's still a farm boy. 

"We are visiting someone in Twain as a favor to a friend. How far would you say it is from here?" Kerlan asked.


----------



## Leif (May 14, 2008)

*Boris Stenker*

"It's right at 70 miles.  You can usually get from Twain to Pembrose, by riding the barge down the Quail River, in one day.  Now going from Pembrose to Twain takes a bit longer, you see, because your going upstream, so you'll have to pass a night somewhere in between here and there.  There are good roads along both sides of the Quail from Pembrose to Twain, if you prefer to stretch your legs, but that'll take you about two-and-a-half to three days, if the weather holds, and it usually does, this time of year," says Boris Stenker.  "Or, you can speed things up some by riding.  On horseback, you can cover the whole distance and just have to spend one night between here and there, so riding works out to be about the same as traveling by boat going upstream, but coming back downstream is a lot faster by boat."


----------



## rossrebailey (May 14, 2008)

*Max*

"Gentlemen, I am for speed whenever there's a goal, but Kerlan's legs still seem to wobble from the stormy sea," Max grins.  "I will follow what you recommend."


----------



## Leif (May 14, 2008)

*Boris Stenker*

"Now, knowing Twain like I do, I know that there aren't just a whole lot of people there who wouild attract the attention of such a large group of men such as yourselves.  So who would you be wanting to see?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 14, 2008)

"Well i would think that barge travel is going to be a lot less wobbly the sea travel, so i recommend a pint of ale right now and a day of travel by barge tomorrow. Just only one pint for those of us that might not like the water travel."


----------



## Scotley (May 14, 2008)

*Tylara*

Distracted by the music and the aroma of the food, Tylara is late joining the conversation with the Barkeep. She orders a pint and asks to hear what dishes are being served today. "We are students just taking a break from our studies, and this journey is really just a lark rather than a serious mission. We are delivering a gift for a professor. Are there any sights of interest to tourists in your fair valley?"


----------



## renau1g (May 14, 2008)

Xavier will be entranced by the half-elf's music and struggles to pull himself away from the alluring sound. When he finally can, Xavier will hand a gold piece to the bard and return to his fellows. Seeing the others have the conversation well in hand, Xavier will silently enjoy his pint and sit back in his chair.


----------



## Leif (May 14, 2008)

*Elwynn the Half-Elf Bard*



			
				renau1g said:
			
		

> Xavier will be entranced by the half-elf's music and struggles to pull himself away from the alluring sound. When he finally can, Xavier will hand a gold piece to the bard and return to his fellows. Seeing the others have the conversation well in hand, Xavier will silently enjoy his pint and sit back in his chair.



Elwynn's eyes get VERY big, and he thanks you profusely.  "So, Good Sir --You call the tune and I'll do my best to play it for you."


----------



## Leif (May 14, 2008)

*Boris Stenker*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Distracted by the music and the aroma of the food, Tylara is late joining the conversation with the Barkeep. She orders a pint and asks to hear what dishes are being served today. "We are students just taking a break from our studies, and this journey is really just a lark rather than a serious mission. We are delivering a gift for a professor. Are there any sights of interest to tourists in your fair valley?"



"Awwww.  Just students, eh?  I was thinking, judging from your dress and your behavior that you might be adventurin' types.  Oh, well, if you're not, then I guess my own needs will just have to wait a bit longer!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 14, 2008)

*Manny*

Manny's pointy little ears perk up at the innkeeper's remark.

"Not really adventuring types - except maybe for Tylara here!  But if you let us know your needs we may be able to do something to help."


----------



## KerlanRayne (May 15, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> "Awwww.  Just students, eh?  I was thinking, judging from your dress and your behavior that you might be adventurin' types.  Oh, well, if you're not, then I guess my own needs will just have to wait a bit longer!"



Not just students. I will be a student until the day I die because magic has a lot to teach us and I may never learn it all. Magic in theory is only part of it. To really learn we must put that knowledge to use. What is your problem? We may be able to help you and learn in the process.

KerlanRayne


----------



## Leif (May 15, 2008)

*Boris Stenker*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> Manny's pointy little ears perk up at the innkeeper's remark.
> "Not really adventuring types - except maybe for Tylara here!  But if you let us know your needs we may be able to do something to help."



Boris says, "Hmmm, I don't know.  I tell you what, if you have other business to attend to in the area, I think I remember a trip to Twain being mentioned, maybe you should go ahead and take care of that first.  But, if you find yourselves staying in Quail Valley for awhile, and you have time to help a poor ol' innkeeper like me, maybe you could swing back by and take a look at something for me.  How would that be?"  And to Kerlan he says, "I admire your thinking on learning.  Why, if I'd heeded those words years ago, I might just be a High Priest now, instead of only an innkeeer.  Come to think of it, though, I bet that I eat better than many a high priest, and I know I brew better beer!"


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 15, 2008)

Capizzio raises his ale it toast to the staement of better drink.


----------



## Leif (May 15, 2008)

*Boris Stenker*

"And to show you that I am in earnest about this, I'll lodge your group for a reduced price tonight.  I only wish that I could afford to let you stay for free.....I hope you understand that I can't.  What I can do, though, is give you more drink on the house!  Boris raises his glass to Capizzio and gives him a grin and a wink.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 16, 2008)

" I am definely interested to know if and how we can be of assistance to you, just as soon as we take care of our primary business." Capizzio looks to the others and continues, " the sooner we do that the sooner we can help boris. I do believe we were told that  barge to get there is the fastest arrival and horses back?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 16, 2008)

*Mánunuksó 'Manny' Maliit*

"Capizzio, no wonder you struggle so in class!  It's about the same - time wise - to get there by horse or by barge.  The trip back is faster by barge.  Either way, I agree with you.  We should take care of our business, then go about the business of helping out or sight seeing!"


----------



## rossrebailey (May 16, 2008)

That suits me very well, adds Max.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 16, 2008)

Mowgli said:
			
		

> "Capizzio, no wonder you struggle so in class!  It's about the same - time wise - to get there by horse or by barge.  The trip back is faster by barge.  Either way, I agree with you.  We should take care of our business, then go about the business of helping out or sight seeing!"




A far away look glazzes Capizzio's eyes and you can hear gears grinding and grease burning:

" you carry the square of R and divied by beta during the alingment of the moon to mars, then  use the teztrorsky algorythum to ascertain theta and divide by the root of mandrake..."


----------



## renau1g (May 16, 2008)

Xavier looks at Capizzio and lets a light laugh escape from his mouth before once again returning his attention to the bard. It's not often that he gets to experience this and Xavier doesn't plan to let himself be distracted with their good natured competiveness.

 "My dear Elwynn, can you play something light-hearted. I hope it will help cheer up my friend over here." Xavier calls out to the bard.


----------



## Scotley (May 16, 2008)

*Tylara*

The Elf smiles and takes the round on the house with pleasure. She digs out a silver coin and tosses with expert grace and skill into whatever vessel the Bard is using to collect gratuities. "Yes, please play us something we can dance to. I must remind my companion that we are not here for study, but to relax." She takes Cappizzio by the hand and drags him to his feet for a dance. 

OOC: Coin Toss (1d20+5=23)


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 16, 2008)

" and then takes the third elementry differential equation  to the epic sine to , OOF!" and the next thing he knows is that he is standing in a starting dance pose with the beautiful and spoiled Tylara...

"uh, as I am sure you know, I am not good at this. I hope you cast mage armor to protect your feet when i stumble onto them."

His hands get sweaty and beads of sweat start to form on his brow....

perform : dance

no bonuses here! (1d20=14) 

the former street urchin must have seen this danbce at a commen festival as he actually might do a decent job ... this time. he does however , seem to enjoy himself at the moment.


----------



## Leif (May 16, 2008)

*Elwynn the Bard*

Elwynn scrambles for the silver coin tossed to him by Tylara, and, using his gymnastic dance moves, he doesn't even miss a note.  He begins an intricate improvisational piece in which he just at first seems to be totally showing off, but then you notice that the lyrics that he is singing are an invitation to request any song that the audience desires.

Boris Stenker just shakes his head and sighs, "That Elwynn!  There's no doubting his talent, that's for sure, but I just can't seem to get through to the boy that no one likes a showoff!"

Elwynn, when he finishes that number, chooses a slower, romantic tune about butterflies and kisses.  He gives Capizzio a knowing look and seems to be suggesting that Capizzio go for a kiss from the Elvish Ice Princess Tylara.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 17, 2008)

capizzio sees the pard and then looks to tylara, the proceeds to blush most exceedingly


----------



## rossrebailey (May 17, 2008)

*bemused Max*

"Despite Tylara's assertion, I am never anywhere but that I am studying. I am getting a very interesting lesson in human behavior right here!", smiles Max. Max has taken a place near the bar and requests an ale with deference to the proprietor.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 17, 2008)

*Manny*

Manny settles into place on the floor (leaning back against Kási's furry side), sips his shot glass of ale, and enjoys the show for a bit.


----------



## Leif (May 17, 2008)

Boris Stenker draws a mug of very good ale for Max.  "You like that, lad?  That's from the latest batch that just finished aging yesterday.  Many people drink their ale as soon as it is brewed, but I find that giving it a few days to mature brings out a more hearty, nutty flavor."  Max finds nothing about which to complain, unless he just wants to be difficult. 

Capizzio and Tylara continue to cavort and sway to the excellent music.  Capizzio even stops blushing after awhile.

OOC:  So do you want to look around the village, or talk to someone else in Pembrose (You feel reasonably certain that you can find someone else of more than passing interest with which to converse), or is it time to advance to the next morning and your continued journey to Twain?


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 17, 2008)

]ooc[ mark my vote as twain. got that? mark twain? ]/ooc[


----------



## Scotley (May 18, 2008)

*Tylara*

After a few turns on the impromptu dance floor, Tylara thanks Capizzio and returns to the bar. Over a mug she asks Boris. "You said you had need of adventurers, is there much trouble in the valley that we should be aware of as we continue our journey?"

OOC: Tylara will try for a little info and then I'm good with continuing the trip.


----------



## Leif (May 18, 2008)

*Boris Stenker*

"Ohh, not much trouble I guess, as long as you stay away from the old keep just to the north of here.  I hear that there are some undesirable types in residence now, but, of course I don't know that for sure, nor do I know what sort of undesirables they may be.  Other than that, just keep away from the woods at night, and keep your wits about you, and you should be okay, maybe."  Boris smiles.


----------



## Scotley (May 18, 2008)

*Tylara*

The elf smiles and complements the fine ale, thinking that the forest at night is one of her favorite places. Ah well, at least this night she'll have a roof over her head.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 18, 2008)

Capizzio:

Having thoughrly enjoyed himself with the dance he gives Tylara a gentlemanly bow and will walk her back to the table. He too has gotten a bit thirsty so orders another mug of ale, but remains silent while listening to the barkeep.


----------



## Leif (May 18, 2008)

*If We Are All Ready, Then:*

The rest of the evening passes pleasantly, with Tylara being passed from man to man until she has satisfied the entire party!  (Their need for DANCING I mean!  Get your minds out of the elf gutter!)

You are shown to rooms, then, in pairs:  Kerlan with Xavier, and Capizzio with Manny.   Tylara, as the only female, rates a room to herself.  The night passes peacefully, and you awaken to the delicious aroma of a big, country breakfast.


----------



## rossrebailey (May 18, 2008)

*How Max sleeps*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> You are shown to rooms, then, in pairs:  Kerlan with Xavier, and Capizzio with Manny.   Tylara, as the only femals, rates a room to herself.




Max, who had made himself so inconspicuous for most of the evening that he was overlooked by the innkeeper when assigning rooms, decides he will not complain, and makes himself even less conspicuous in a corner of the room for the night.  This is what monks were trained for!

Hide check at the Inn of Pembroke (1d20+8=22)


----------



## Leif (May 19, 2008)

*Boris Stenker*

Boris sees Max trying to get comfortable in a corner, and says, "Well, bless my dirty old soul!  I totally overlooked you sir!  Please forgive me!  I'll fix you up in my best room right away!"  Max is whisked to a room with a very large feather bed in just an instant.  "I hope you can forgive a doddering old fool like me for this insult!  Please believe me, it was never intended, Sir!"

OOC:  Sorry, man, I thought I had everybody.  I hope I didn't forget anyone else!


----------



## rossrebailey (May 19, 2008)

Max replies, Not a trouble, sir.  It is I who should apologize for being so shy.  I simply can't seem to get into the mood of revelry.  This feather bed is most excellent!  You'll pardon me if, being strange to your local customs, I fail to show my appreciation for this extra comfort in the acceptable manner.  Please let me know how to thank you!

The next morning, Max leaves 3 gp on the small table next to the bed and digs into breakfast with uncharacteristic lust.  His companions notice an energy they haven't seen in Max for a little while.  Excellent bed, Boris!


----------



## Scotley (May 19, 2008)

*Tylara*

The elf too eats with gusto, but forgoes most of the meat. "So what shall we do today? Riding? Boating? Walking?"


----------



## renau1g (May 19, 2008)

Xavier will look up from his breakfast and "Well, as much as I liked travelling on horseback, I think for the sake of both safety and expediency, continuing upstream on the barge is the best solution. That way we can come back and offer our assistance to the fine proprietor of this establishment" Xavier says as he raises his glass in the direction of Boris.

"This food is exquisite Boris, thank you for filling our stomachs and we'll be back soon, hopefully"  Xavier finishes


----------



## rossrebailey (May 19, 2008)

I agree with you on both counts, Xavier Max speaks with muffled mouth, raising his glass.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 20, 2008)

**munch munch** ... the sooner ... **munch chomp munch** ... we get done with ... **chomp munch munch chomp** ... our business, the sooner we can get ... **chomp chomp** ... to helping Boris.  ...  **chomp chomp munch munch**

The breakfast that _was_ in front of Capizzio was very quickly devoured as he did not eat a whole lot on the boat over.

**belllllch!** I vote for horses. Excellent breakfast Boris!


----------



## Leif (May 20, 2008)

*Boris Stenker*

Boris, walking by your table, that is now littered with the copious remains of your ample breakfast, says, "If you gents are going to catch the boat to Twain, then you'd better get moving!  It is scheduled to pull out in half an hour."  Toward the kitchen, Boris calls, "Brynna!  Clean up on Table Two!!"  Boris winks at the group of you, and proceeds to clear the dishes.  He leaves Capizzio's dishes untouched until he is sure that you've quite finished. 

OOC:  So what's it going to be?  The boat? Or horses?  Or feet maybe?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 21, 2008)

*Manny*

Noticing Brynna's approach, Manny quickly scoops up any plates that have scraps/leftovers and slips the food to Kási.  He then hops up on the table.  "I suggest the barge.  No particular reason, though - I'll be just as happy either way."


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 21, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> Boris, walking by your table, that is now littered with the copious remains of your ample breakfast, says, "If you gents are going to catch the boat to Twain, then you'd better get moving!  It is scheduled to pull out in half an hour."




Pointing to tylara Capizzio says,"vers a laby her tooya 'o,' his words are muffeled by the last remains of his breakfast. then he continues after a drink to wwash down his last maouthful and says the food was great boris. thanks!" a great big smile on his face.

[sblock=translation of mouthfull-ese]there is a lady here to you know[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 21, 2008)

*Boris Stenker*

"Oh, yes, of course, I'm sorry my dear, elven lady! I just... uhhh..."  Boris's voice trails off and he turns a bright shade of beet red.


----------



## Scotley (May 21, 2008)

*Tylara*

Letting the man off the hook, Tylara kisses top of the man's head and says, "Thank you for your hospitality. We'll be back this way and talk of your problem over a mug when we finish our delivery." Turning to the others she says, "I say we take the boat."


----------



## KerlanRayne (May 22, 2008)

"I could summon some mounts for us, but it would leave me lacking in spells. I wouldn't want to travel like that. Also, walking may take too long. I say we take the barge."
KerlanRayne


----------



## rossrebailey (May 22, 2008)

Come, then, let's take our leave of Boris lest we miss the next barge!, says Max.  Boris, what do we owe you besides our thanks?


----------



## Leif (May 22, 2008)

*Boris Stenker*

"Well, since you've agreed to come back and help me with my little problem when you can, I guess, umm......oh.....say 2gp for everything, the rooms, the meals, and the drinks?"


----------



## Scotley (May 22, 2008)

*Tylara*

The elf produces a gold piece from her pouch and hands it over. _That should cover my share with a generous tip besides.  _ "We shall indeed be back. I would not miss your fine brew or talented if somewhat misguided bard."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 22, 2008)

*Manny*

With a quick step, Manny crosses the table to Capizzio's place, leans over slightly and plucks another gold piece from his classmate's right ear.  He presents the piece to Boris with a small flourish.

[sblock=Skill Roll]1d20+6=24 (Sleight of Hand)[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 22, 2008)

Capizzio rolls his eyes at manny and tosses two gold at boris and says, "_per per cadere come piuma_" he then smiles as the two coins float down to the hand of Boris.

"that was _two_ gold apiece, right?"

[sblock=translation]to fall as a feather or feather fall spell[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 22, 2008)

*Boris Stenker*

"Ohhhhhh, Bless me! Now I've seen everything!  That wee feller paid me with a coin that he pulled from the other feller's ear!"  He clutches at a sprig of mistletoe that he pulled from his pocket, his lips moving rapidly and almost silently as he quickly utters a prayer for protection.   ".....And bless all under this roof and keep us from the Evil, Amen."  And then raising his face to look at Manny, he says, "I thank the Wee Master," and now looking from face to face at all of you, "And I wish you all a safe and prosperous journey, an easy time in Twain, and a speedy return to us here in Pembrose!"  When Capizzio performs his _Feather Fall_ trick, poor Boris just begins to whimper.  And with that, he ushers the last of you out his door.

Moments later, Tommy, Boris's son, brings out anything that any of you had left in the rooms, as well as a basket of rolls (fresh and hot) and a sausage as long as Kerlan's.........arm, for you to eat on the road today.  So you're fed, rested, provisioned, and ready.  Now, if only you were in Twain.....


----------



## Scotley (May 22, 2008)

*Tylara*

Rolling her eyes at her fellow wizards childish antics, Tylara muses that she hasn't felt the need to diplay her power in such a way since before most of her companions where born. _Ah with age comes wisdom.  _ She thanks Tommy for the basket of goodies and sets off, her long legs forcing the others to hurry of be left behind.


----------



## renau1g (May 22, 2008)

Xavier just smiles at the gamesmanship of the others, leaning into Tylara "C'mon Tylara, lighten up, I know you've gotten past this, but us humans aren't quite as.... advanced as you " he says with a wink. 

Xavier hurries to keep up with the elf maiden as her long, graceful steps pull her ever away from the others.


----------



## rossrebailey (May 22, 2008)

So follows Max.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 23, 2008)

*Manny*

"Come on, Kási!  We don't want to be left behind!"

Manny hops down from the table, landing handily on his feet.  Kási falls in smartly at the tiny Brownie's left as he strides purposefully from the room in Tylara's turbulent wake.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 23, 2008)

Capizzio watches tylara  ... sway ... while her gliding stride keeps her in front of him.


----------



## Leif (May 23, 2008)

OOC:  That's everybody but Kerlan.  Coming, Kerlan?


----------



## KerlanRayne (May 24, 2008)

KerlanRayne said:
			
		

> "I say we take the barge."
> KerlanRayne



OOC: I thought that was enough. I don't have anything else to say. Let's go.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 24, 2008)

to the barge!


----------



## Leif (May 24, 2008)

KerlanRayne said:
			
		

> OOC: I thought that was enough. I don't have anything else to say. Let's go.



[sblock=Kerlan]You're right, sorry.  What you said was sufficient. **Blush, blush**[/sblock]

The rest of the group follows Tylara along the side of The Lonesome Drake, past the Constable's Office, Past several houses toward the south edge of town.  Up ahead, you see a bridge over the Quail River.  Before you reach the bridge, you make a left turn, to the east and head over to a row of warehouses on the river bank. You see the docks behind the warehouses.  Incidentally, this is not the way that you arrived in Pembrose -- you came in on the River Wren to the west of The Lonesome Drake.

When you approach the docks, you see a good-sized, cabin-type boat.  The deck hands are preparing the vessel to shove off.

OOC:  I have made an error in calculating the time that it will take you to get to Twain.  with the assistance of my calculator, I see that it will take around 6 days and 6 hours to go the 75 miles upstream to Twain.  Does this change your plans?  And who is carrying the gift for Crus?

When you approach the vessel, you are greeted by the Boatswain, "Greetings, Gentle Folk!  How many of you seek passage to Twain?  The fare for the journey is three gold crowns, and that includes all accomodations and meals.  Let's see how many of you there are -- one, two, three, four, five....five-and-a-half.  Sorry, sir," he says to Manny, "but we will have to charge you the regular fare as well."


----------



## KerlanRayne (May 24, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> [sblock=Kerlan]You're right, sorry.  What you said was sufficient. **Blush, blush**[/sblock]



OOC: That's all right.







			
				Leif said:
			
		

> OOC:  I have made an error in calculating the time that it will take you to get to Twain.  with the assistance of my calculator, I see that it will take around 6 days and 6 hours to go the 75 miles upstream to Twain.  Does this change your plans?  And who is carrying the gift for Crus?



OOC: Whoa!! That's a big difference. Does it also change how long it will take the other ways? If not, we can walk there faster than that.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 24, 2008)

[sblock=click for informed decision]
]ooc[ if w4e walk it would take 4 days and a bit over a half. if we take ponys it would take a hair over 3 days and if we ride light horses it would take a hair over 1,5 days (see pp 163 - 164 of phb) ]/ooc[

[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 24, 2008)

Kerlan Rayne said:
			
		

> OOC: Whoa!! That's a big difference. Does it also change how long it will take the other ways? If not, we can walk there faster than that.





			
				Scott DeWar said:
			
		

> [sblock=click for informed decision]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OOC:  That is a big difference, Kerlan, and you're right Scott.  More specifically, walking, you'll arrive in Twain on the evening of the FIFTH day of travel (4.68 days, about).  That assumes you cover 16 miles per day, and don't have any appreciable delays.  (What are the chances of THAT, I ask you??)  Going by boat, it's pretty much a given that your travel will be secure, except when you have to stop for the night.  Cooking is not allowed on the boat, so they just stop and pitch a camp.

So... the upshot is that going upstream to Twain, you can actually make better time on foot.  Is there a change of plans, or will you still ride the boat?


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 25, 2008)

[sblock=will save or click]
Wasn't this: 



> Up ahead, you see a bridge over the Quail River.




supposed to be the bridge over  river qui?
[/sblock]


----------



## rossrebailey (May 25, 2008)

Max looks from one companion to another and says, You all seem to be standing around with puzzled looks, as if you had the voice of a disinterested semi-omniscient party sounding in your head.  Let's get this boat show on the road, I say, before it leaves us to fend for ourselves on the way to Twain!  I am so looking forward to all the interesting things we will observe among our fellow travelers!


----------



## Leif (May 25, 2008)

*Grrrr*



			
				Scott DeWar said:
			
		

> [sblock=will save or click]
> Wasn't this:
> supposed to be the bridge over  river kwai?
> [/sblock]



OOC:  Thanks a lot.  Now I've got that annoying little whistling tune stuck in my head!

DA-DUM, da-da-da DEET-DEET DA

(And, btw, like most rogues, I have a sorry WILL save....)


----------



## Scotley (May 25, 2008)

OOC: 3 crowns for the slow boat. Any chance a rental pony or horse is cheaper?  If no one else speaks up, Tylara will carry the package.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 25, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> OOC:  Thanks a lot.  Now I've got that annoying little whistling tune stuck in my head!
> 
> DA-DUM, da-da-da DEET-DEET DA
> 
> (And, btw, like most rogues, I have a sorry WILL save....)




]ooc[mua ha ha ha ha! my evil plan is advancing just perfectly...Now i shall put these onions in the water to make the bridge over the river cry! ... ]/ooc[

]ic[ 3 crowns, sounds good to me. lets do the slow boat then. Capizzio then phishes out the three gold coins]/ic[


----------



## Leif (May 25, 2008)

Does anyone disagree with Tylara (heaven forbid!  ) or can we just assume that everyone takes a boat ride?


----------



## rossrebailey (May 25, 2008)

Three gold pieces from Max.


----------



## renau1g (May 26, 2008)

Xavier will hand over the coins as well, thinking _"We'd better get recompensed for these expenses"_.


----------



## Leif (May 26, 2008)

*Boat Ride*

The six wizards pay their fares and are shown onto the vessel.  The Mate, a mighty sailing man, shows you where to store any baggage that you have, while the brave and sure Skipper tends to a few last details before shoving off.  Soon enough, you are underway and creeping upstream on the Quail River.  Your progress upstream is difficult, but steady, and the oarsmen seem to be well-adjusted to the river.  The Quail River flows in what is, at this point, a fairly broad expanse of open ground, with the Forest of Nen just visible as a darker haze on the northern horizon, and the Gaskar Hills a similar distance away to the south.  Adjacent to both shores of the river is good farmland that is under cultivation.  Visibility is good, and the river broad and serene.  Coming out on deck some to watch the vessel's progress, you can see the occasional traveler, some on the road along one side of the river, some on the other.  These mostly look to be farmers hauling wains of produce, but there are also other travelers present on foot or on horse.  You leave the more civilized envisons of Pembrose well-behind, and continue your travel for about two hours after sundown.  The farms lessen in both number and size as you go along.   Then the skipper tells you, "It's about time for us to stop for the night.  Halter, get the gear ready to pitch camp."  You land and make a camp consisting of one large tent that provides ample room for everyone.  Then supper is prepared and everyone eats their fill.  The oarsmen are quite tired, so they turn in very soon after they eat, and are soon snoring away (but not loud enough to disturb anyone).  You make it clear that you all need to be awakened early enough to have time for spell study in the morning, unless you would like to do that on the boat tomorrow (which would work equally well).

OOC:  Are you going to set a watch, or leave that to the crew of your vessel?


----------



## rossrebailey (May 26, 2008)

OOC: How many hours are we talking about during the night?  If we split our watch into 90-120 minutes each, will that prevent us from getting the requisite rest to refresh our spells the next day?  Could be a minor shortcoming of being a company of all wizards?


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 26, 2008)

leif said:
			
		

> The Mate, a mighty sailing man, shows you where to store any baggage that you have, while the brave and sure Skipper tends to a few last details before shoving off.




]ooc[ let me gues ... this is supposed to be a three hour tour, the the weather will be getting rough, right? ]/ooc[



			
				rossrebailey said:
			
		

> OOC: How many hours are we talking about during the night? If we split our watch into 90-120 minutes each, will that prevent us from getting the requisite rest to refresh our spells the next day? Could be a minor shortcoming of being a company of all wizards?




]ooc[ i believe the rules stat that as long as you get a total of 8 hours, then you will be rested enough. This issue came up at oour table top game last week, so i am reaasonable sure of the accuracy. if we all took 2 hour shifts over a 12 hoour period and intersparse with two watches by the crew, wwe should have enough time to sleep and study. Yes? ]/ooc[


----------



## renau1g (May 26, 2008)

Scott DeWar said:
			
		

> ]ooc[ i believe the rules stat that as long as you get a total of 8 hours, then you will be rested enough. This issue came up at oour table top game last week, so i am reaasonable sure of the accuracy. if we all took 2 hour shifts over a 12 hoour period and intersparse with two watches by the crew, we should have enough time to sleep and study. Yes? ]/ooc[












*OOC:*


 Sounds good to me, Xavier will cover the first watch


----------



## Leif (May 26, 2008)

Scott DeWar said:
			
		

> let me guess ... this is supposed to be a three hour tour, the the weather will be getting rough, right?



Right npcs, wrong voyage.



			
				Scott DeWar said:
			
		

> If we all took 2 hour shifts over a 12 hoour period and intersparse with two watches by the crew, wwe should have enough time to sleep and study. Yes?



But you will want to make a plan for future rest periods when you won't have the crew along with you to take watches.  If you make your rest period 10 hours total, every person sleeping for 8 hours and watching for 2, you will all be able to function normally the following day.  So, since it's a good idea to figure out the group's S.O.P. now, why not go ahead and work out a schedule for watches that can be easily applied to other situations?  Someone want to make a command decision and set the watches?  If there is disagreement or a problem, the schedule can always be adjusted later.

Oh, and one more thing:  the Skipper prefers to allow most of the crew to sleep the full night because rowing all day is more strenuous than spellcasting (at least according to him), so the Skipper only volunteers himself and the Mate to help out this time.  But do you want to have any watch during the night when only an npc is awake?


----------



## rossrebailey (May 26, 2008)

Max propses the following watch schedule to his companions, using an obscure "military" time-keeping system he learned at the monastery:

20:00-22:00 Kerlan
22:00-00:00 Xavier
00:00-02:00 Max
02:00-04:00 Tylara
04:00-06:00 Capizzio
Day off Manny

The next day, the last watch gets a day off, the one with the day off takes the first watch, and everyone else takes the next watch.

If his companions agree, he explains this to the Mate, and suggests that the Mate set whatever watch he sees fit.


----------



## renau1g (May 26, 2008)

Xavier will agree with this plan.


----------



## KerlanRayne (May 27, 2008)

OOC: If we don't cast any spells for the day, we don't have to re-memorize them do we? If we don't than we don't have to have the 8 hours of total rest. Later should be better if I can make some Heward's Fortifying Bedrolls. It lets you the benefits of 8 hours rest after only a single hour. Kerlan will go along with this plan for now.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 27, 2008)

*Manny*

OOC: Sorry - this post was for much earlier in the thread - didn't realize things had moved on so far.  I haven't been in front of the computer since last Thursday.


----------



## Leif (May 27, 2008)

*Ooc:*



			
				KerlanRayne said:
			
		

> OOC: If we don't cast any spells for the day, we don't have to re-memorize them do we? If we don't than we don't have to have the 8 hours of total rest. Later should be better if I can make some Heward's Fortifying Bedrolls. It lets you the benefits of 8 hours rest after only a single hour. Kerlan will go along with this plan for now.



That is correct, as long as you don't want any different spells memorized.  Not prepared to comment on the Bedroll thing yet, but, if it will work, it certainly sounds like a good idea.   (Confound those nasty laws of magic that seem to bend all around almost as if according to the whims of some fickle person!)


			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> OOC: Sorry - this post was for much earlier in the thread - didn't realize things had moved on so far. I haven't been in front of the computer since last Thursday.



Oh, you were going to say absolutely nothing earlier in the thread?? Hehe, well, I guess we'll just have to make do with this little bit of nothing to tide us over, then.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 28, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> Oh, you were going to say absolutely nothing earlier in the thread?? Hehe, well, I guess we'll just have to make do with this little bit of nothing to tide us over, then.




I actually read the posting up to the point I was going to insert a comment, not realizing until after I'd posted that much had happened and I was _way_ behind so my post made no sense.  Then when I caught up I was too embarassed to come up with anything other than a simple apology.


----------



## Scotley (May 28, 2008)

Tylara is happy with the late late shift. I would prefer we have a wizard awake all night rather than rely on the crew.


----------



## Leif (May 28, 2008)

*Kerlan, Xavier, Max, Tylara*

Kerlan dutifully stands his watch.  His eyelids grow increasingly heavy, but he manages to stay awake anyway.  He hears an owl, but it flies away after a few minutes.  He next wakes Xavier.  Xavier stands his watch in similar fashion.   Not much seems to be happening.  At midnight, Xavier wakes Max.  Max also dutifully stands his watch.  The most interesting thing that Max hears is a whippoorwill.  Max then wakes Tylara, and goes to sleep.

Tylara has been watching and pacing around the camp for a bit over haf an hour, when her pointy ears perk up.

[sblock=Tylara]"Garbevulshus!!  Arrrrr, Tiken wylondara Sylvaris!! Har, Har, Har, Har!!!"  Tylara does not understand the language.  The voices are growing louder as if the speakers are approaching, and Tylara is sure that there are more than one, probably less than five, unless some of them are being awfully quiet.  Where is Tylara and what does she do?[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (May 28, 2008)

*Tylara*

Since Manny has no place in the rotation this evening he can aford to lose a little sleep. Tylara moves quietly to his resting place and prods him awake. "Hey Manny, we have company, want to take a look?" She pulls her bow and an arrow just in case and as Manny gets up she tells him, "I heard them says something like 'Garbevulshus!! Arrrrr, Tiken wylondara Sylvan!!' followed by laughter. Do you recognize the language or the words?"

OOC: I supose this isn't a time when the mighty sailin' man or his Captain are awake? Tylara would have been near the edge of the camp to protect her night vision from the fire, but now is beside Manny's resting place.


----------



## Leif (May 28, 2008)

OOC:  Interestingly enough, I noticed that in 3.5, darkvision is not hampered by light sources at all!   So, while Tylara's preference may be to be at the edge of the light, she will gain no benefit to her vision from it.

Manny opens one eye, says, "Quit mumbling gibberish at me, Ty!" and goes back to sleep.

[sblock=Mowgli]Just so you know, I took the liberty of speaking for Manny just this once because some time had passed since Scotley posted that he was trying to wake you up, but you weren't able to post right away.  Therefore, I ruled that he was having to poke you repeatedly to wake your ass up.  Hope you don't mind.  Of course, it caused no delay, and Manny was free to act as soon as you posted, it just gave me a small excuse to be a smart ass.  [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (May 28, 2008)

*Tylara*

Not one to back down once a course of action is chosen, Tylara pokes the Brownie again. 

OOC: Yes, Ty's low light vision just increases the range of light sources, so my post was merely for color rather than based on actual game mechanics. I figured where she was had little import relative to where she was going.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 29, 2008)

Snorxxxx ....


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 29, 2008)

*Manny*

"Mmmm, what are the odds?  I dream of you, and when I wake there you are . . . "

Manny opens his eyes and rises quietly.  He whispers to Tylara, "What direction?  And what were those words again?  They sounded almost familiar . . ."

[sblock=OOC]Manny's spoken languages are:
Common, Elven, Halfling, Sylvan, Dwarven, Gnome, Orcish, Terran, Draconic[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 29, 2008)

[sblock=Manny]You have no idea what those words mean[/sblock]

[sblock=Tylara and Manny]The heavy footsteps get louder, and you hear someone (something?) quietly say in a very, very deep voice that makes your teeth vibrate, "Shhh, Sylvaris!  Megwillan eshavay."

Tylara was on her knees, crouching over Manny, having just awakened him.  Manny was still lying on his mat, but raised up on one tiny elbow.  [Manny was asleep in the tent, so Tylara had to go back inside to wake him, although she had been patrolling outside on her watch.]  Then, you are both kneeling at the tent flap looking at several large forms (at least two) in the thick brush about 45 feet away.  The clearing extends out almost to where you see the large forms, but the undergrowth gets very thick very quickly.  That is why, although they are close enough for darkvision to see, you can't get a clear view.  Tylara and Manny are the closest party members to them at the tent door.  Max and Cappizzio are closest to you in the tent, Xavier and Kerlan are just on the other side of them, and then the Skipper, Mate, and crew.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 29, 2008)

*Mánunuksó (Manny) Maliit*

Manny mutters something under his breath, then snaps his fingers.  The sound issuing forth from his tiny hand is like a thunderclap, instantly rousing his sleeping companions and the barge handlers.

[sblock=Action]Casting 'Rouse.'  Standard action, with a snap of the fingers everyone in a 25' Radius is instantly awakened.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 29, 2008)

Capizzio jumps out of his blankets, his shiny mitheral shirt wrapped about him shimmering in the fire light. he whips out his rapier and shakes his head.

"_che cosa sta accendendo qui?_"

[sblock=tranlation]what the hell is going on here?

lieraly:what is igniting here?
 [/sblock]

see correction at psot 113


----------



## Leif (May 29, 2008)

*Capizzio, Max, Kerlan, and Xavier.*

Capizzio, Max, Kerlan, and Xavier wake up inside the pitch black tent.  Tylara and Manunukso are kneeling at the door flap looking out at something.  everyone hears some low growls in a very deep bass voice coming from somewhere outside the tent.  

"What in the bloody blue blazes is the meaning of waking us all up in the middle of the night? shouts the Skipper.

OOC:  My previous statement about distances for this encounter was a mistake.  I forgot you were all in the same big tent. eeek  (Also, there's no fire in the tent, Capizzio, and  no reason for a fire to be burning all night long, anyway.)


----------



## Scotley (May 29, 2008)

*Tylara*

"I heard voices in a language I did not know outside and now growling Skipper," announces Tylara in a more moderate voice. "I think we should go out for a little look around." She casts a brief spell on the bow in her hand and it glows with arcane light. 

OOC: Light Cantrip.


----------



## Leif (May 29, 2008)

Initiative rolls, please, everyone!


----------



## KerlanRayne (May 29, 2008)

Initiative during night watch. (1d20+2=13)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 29, 2008)

*Manny*

[sblock=Initiative Roll]Initiative (1d20+5=7)[/sblock]


----------



## rossrebailey (May 29, 2008)

Max rolls: Initiative Roll during night watch 1 (1d20+6=22)


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 30, 2008)

]ooc[ seeing as something went Kaboom, Capizzio would probably still think that something "ignighted" so i think i will keep his reaction of the vocal kind as is... ]/ooc[

Inititive (1d20+3=20)

Capizzio jumps out of his bedroll, his shiny mitheral shirt wrapped about him as an invisible guard about him in the complete darkness. His hand goes to the hilt of his rapier as he calls out,

"_che cosa sta accendendo qui?_"

[sblock=tranlation]what the hell is going on here?

lieraly:what is igniting here?
 [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (May 31, 2008)

*Tylara*

OOC: Initiative (1d20+3=15)


----------



## renau1g (May 31, 2008)

"Uhhh.... this had better be good" Xavier mutters as he pulls himself out of bed.

[sblock=Initiative]
Initiative (1d20+2=11) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 31, 2008)

*Night Fight*

The wizards, following Tylara's suggestion, step outside the tent to have a look around.  Coming out of the brush at the edge of the clearing you can just make out four (4) Ogres at the edge of the trees in the darkness.  They are each carrying a greatclub, and the two largest ones (AC14, AB13) have some kind of bulge near their waists.  The Ogre in AB13 growls at you as he begins striding puposefully toward you.  The others follow his lead and do likewise.  They are about 50 feet away.  Actions?

Note: the ogres are not shown to proper scale, and this will continue throughout this whole fight.  Sorry.

Initiative Order
22 Max
20 Capizzio
15 Tylara
15 Ogres
13 Kerlan
11 Xavier
07 Manny


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 31, 2008)

*Manny (AC: 17; HP: 12)*

Manny takes advantage of the Ogre's distance to slip around the back of the tent (O16) and hide.

[sblock=Skill Check]Hide Check: 1d20+13=31[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 1, 2008)

OOC: Before I jump to any conclusions, do these guys appear to have hostile intent and are ogres typically considered 'monsters' in these parts?


----------



## rossrebailey (Jun 1, 2008)

Max casts his Shield spell on himself and moves in monk combat fashion to R23 to further ready himself for attack.

Using Tumble skill for acrobatic combat movement (1d20+8=15)


----------



## Leif (Jun 1, 2008)

Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: Before I jump to any conclusions, do these guys appear to have hostile intent and are ogres typically considered 'monsters' in these parts?



OOC Answers:
1.  Oh, yeah!
2.  Not "yes," but, "HELL, YES!"


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jun 2, 2008)

Mowgli said:
			
		

> Manny takes advantage of the Ogre's distance to slip around the back of the tent (O16) and hide.



You will be the last to act, given your low initiative. They will more likely be much closer then too. 







			
				rossrebailey said:
			
		

> Max casts his Shield spell on himself and moves in monk combat fashion to R23 to further ready himself for attack.
> Using Tumble skill for acrobatic combat movement (1d20+8=15)



Do you realize you moved straight down? Away from us and them? What was the tumbling for? Was it fluff, or am I missing something? 

KerlanRayne


----------



## Leif (Jun 2, 2008)

*Kerlan*

OOC:  What?  No action, Kerlan?


----------



## Scotley (Jun 2, 2008)

*Tylara*

The elf calls upon the spirits of nature to bind the Ogres to the spot. 

OOC: Entangle DC12 reflex save, 40' radius spread centered on AC14 should easily catch them all. Duration 1 min.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 2, 2008)

KerlanRayne said:
			
		

> You will be the last to act, given your low initiative. They will more likely be much closer then too.




Roger, Kerlan; I am aware . . .  I can read an initiative list as well   .  Once Leif posts the Ogre's actions I can adjust Manny's destination, but I know he won't take advantage of having advance knowledge of my intentions   .

Invisible Castle's been treating me WRONG across the boards lately (with the exception of that 31 Hide check - I oughta be able to hide in the dang things' armpit hair with that roll . . . not that I'd _want_ to commit suicide by odorifity or giant flea bite  ).


----------



## rossrebailey (Jun 2, 2008)

KerlanRayne said:
			
		

> Do you realize you moved straight down? Away from us and them? What was the tumbling for? Was it fluff, or am I missing something?
> 
> KerlanRayne




OOC: The tumbling was to get attention from the Ogres to persuade them to split up.  Max will fight best if he has enough time to cast another spell before engaging in melee, so he needs the distance.  Max expects that his companions know by now that he fights best in quick strikes, moving away and coming back as needed.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 2, 2008)

Xavier blanches at the sight of four rampaging ogres heading towards them, caught unprepared. He quickly pulls out a bit of butter from his component pouch and begins incanting the words to a spell. 

After completing the requisite gestures and words of power, a thin layer of _grease_ appears under the ogres, hopefully tripping them up and providing the rest of the mages more time to prepare themselves.

[sblock=ooc]
Casting Grease (hopefully catching all of them in it's area). I know I go after them so they'll probably be pretty close by then... GULP!

HP: 24/24
AC: 12, Touch: 12, FF 10
F/R/W: +3/+3/+6

[/sblock]


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jun 2, 2008)

Mowgli said:
			
		

> Roger, Kerlan; I am aware . . .  I can read an initiative list as well   .  Once Leif posts the Ogre's actions I can adjust Manny's destination, but I know he won't take advantage of having advance knowledge of my intentions   .



OK. I just figured a lot might change before your turn happens. 







			
				rossrebailey said:
			
		

> OOC: The tumbling was to get attention from the Ogres to persuade them to split up.  Max will fight best if he has enough time to cast another spell before engaging in melee, so he needs the distance.  Max expects that his companions know by now that he fights best in quick strikes, moving away and coming back as needed.



I was just checking. The characters might know your general tactics, but the players don't. Now I know. 







			
				Leif said:
			
		

> OOC:  What?  No action, Kerlan?



Well I don't go until after the Ogres. What I do would depend on where they are and what the others do to them. 

KerlanRayne


----------



## Leif (Jun 2, 2008)

KerlanRayne said:
			
		

> Well I don't go until after the Ogres. What I do would depend on where they are and what the others do to them.



Fair enough, as long as you understand that I won't be doing a new map for every initiaitve count, so it might be a decent idea to have some idea of what you will do now.  [Oh, BTW, Mowgli is full of it!  I don't adjust monster's actions to dump on the pcs plans!]

OOC:  Still waiting to hear from Scott DeWar/Capizzio

[sblock=Scott DeWar/Capizzio]Just looked over your character sheet.  You've got WAY too many first level spells in your spell book for a 2nd level wizard.  The whole "spell-trading" thing is to be done IC this time around, so you haven't gained any that way, yet.  Scroll copying is to be done IC also, so that can't have been done yet, so I'm at a total loss how you got so many spells?[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 2, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> [Oh, BTW, Mowgli is full of it!  I don't adjust monster's actions to dump on the pcs plans!]




OOC: I thought that was what I said!  This time I actually _wasn't_ being sarcastic.   .


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 3, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> Fair enough, as long as you understand that I won't be doing a new map for every initiaitve count, so it might be a decent idea to have some idea of what you will do now.  [Oh, BTW, Mowgli is full of it!  I don't adjust monster's actions to dump on the pcs plans!]
> 
> OOC:  Still waiting to hear from Scott DeWar/Capizzio
> 
> [sblock=Scott DeWar/Capizzio]Just looked over your character sheet.  You've got WAY too many first level spells in your spell book for a 2nd level wizard.  The whole "spell-trading" thing is to be done IC this time around, so you haven't gained any that way, yet.  Scroll copying is to be done IC also, so that can't have been done yet, so I'm at a total loss how you got so many spells?[/sblock]




having internet connection problems...sill try again in am


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 3, 2008)

The promised post:

Capizzio being heavily limited in his night vision casts a spell while he is still in the tent.

Standard action : cast *Low Light Vision*
"_intesify la luce!_" he cries and suddenly his eyes are more sensitive to the available light and former unseen shapes are now seen.

he then moves to *(V,19)* fo a total movement of 15 feet. {end turn}

EDIT:
{next turn}
]ooc[ in case i am slow at getting back here to post again, his tentative action is to cast launch bolt. if an ogre is threatening him, he will cast defensively. ]/ooc[

While moving capizzio pulls out a cross bow bolt

After moveing Capizzio calls upon the ancient words again, "mosca della freccia della mosca!"
and suddenly the bolt leaps from his hand on its own and flies to its target ... the ogre at *(AC,16)*

launch bolt spell (1d20+5=22, 1d8=3)

the missle strikes true, imbedding deep in its fat only narrowly missing its vital organs.

]ooc[ missed a crit by one! ]/ooc[


----------



## Leif (Jun 4, 2008)

*Sorry Guys*

OOC:  Tonight I'll try to get things moving again in here.

OOC:  Oooops!  Thursday for sure!  Maybe....


----------



## Leif (Jun 7, 2008)

*Ogre Battle, end of Round 1*

Max casts _Shield_ on himself and nimbly and acrobatically tumbles to R23, where he stands ready for further action. Capizzio casts _Low Light Vision_ on himself while he is still in the tent and then moves to V19, pulling a crossbow bolt from his quiver as he moves. When he reaches V19 he casts _Launch Bolt_ and the crossbow bolt streaks from his hand and embeds itself in the thigh of the ogre standing in AC16 (Ogre #2). The ogre howls in pain. Tylara begins casting a spell with a rhythmic incantation that none of the other wizards have heard before, and all of the ogres hesitate briefly as the very grasses and weeds of the clearing lash at their legs and try to hold them. After a very brief struggle, three of the ogres continue to move onward, but one of them was in a particularly heavy patch of whip-like weeds that reach up his legs to just above his knees, and he is held fast by the elf maiden's spell.

Summary of Ogre Movement:
#1 moves to W17
#2 howling in pain and headed straight for Capizzio, moves to X19
#3, _entangled_ in AC14
#4 moves to U16

Kerlan, Xavier, Capizzio, and Manny have actions coming in Round 1. Tylara and Max can make a move action only.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 7, 2008)

Capizzio moves to (P,18) pulling out another crossbow bolt and then casts _launch bolt_ again

launch bolt at ogre 2 again (1d20+5=10, 1d8=4) 

]ooc[ don't think that is a hit ]/ooc[


----------



## rossrebailey (Jun 7, 2008)

OOC


			
				Leif said:
			
		

> Tylara and Max can make a move action only.



Does this mean move action only in Round 1, or move action only in Round 2?


----------



## Leif (Jun 7, 2008)

rossrebailey said:
			
		

> OOC
> Does this mean move action only in Round 1, or move action only in Round 2?



We're still in round 1, and you've already taken one move action and cast a spell, so I guess you're pretty much done for Round 1, wouldn't you say?   (Guess I was wrong before, or am I mis-remembering about the spell?  I'm confused, but I trust you to know what's right.)


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jun 7, 2008)

Kerlan takes a 5 foot step forward and casts Color Spray (DC 15), catching both O4 and O1 in it's effects.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 7, 2008)

*Mánunuksó (Manny) Maliit (AC: 19; HP: 12)*

With a moment of concentration, Manny wards himself from the predations of evil creatures, then steps cautiously from behind the dubious protection of the tent wall - taking care to stay within the shadows so that he is not seen.

[sblock=Action Mechanics]Using spell like ability 'Protection from Evil' and moving (1/2 move) to O19.

Skill Check (Hide): 1d20+13=17[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jun 7, 2008)

Xavier looks at the ogres coming towards the unarmoured group of wizards and quickly pulls out a bit of butter from his component pouch and begins incanting the words to a spell. 

After completing the requisite gestures and words of power, a thin layer of _grease_ appears under the ogres, hopefully tripping them up and providing the rest of the mages more time to prepare themselves. After this Xavier will rush to the other side of the tent also, hoping it can provide some minor hindrance to enemies.

[sblock=OOC]
Casting Grease (cast on V16 to affect O1 & O4), move to O18
HP: 24/24
AC: 12, Touch: 12, FF 10
F/R/W: +3/+3/+6
0 - Arcane Mark, Daze*, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand
1st - Mage Armour, Grease, Ray of Clumsiness, Charm Person*, Lesser Orb of Electricity
2nd - False Life, Ice Knife, Ray of Stupidity*, Tasha's Hideous Laughter*
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 7, 2008)

*Tylara*

OOC: To finish out the round Tylara will take a step back (to R14) and ready her bow. For round two...

Disappointed in only stopping one of the Ogres, Tylara changes tactics and lets an arrow (1d20+6=17) fly. Smiling as the arrow finds its mark she slips on her buckler and takes another step back (Q13).

OOC: damage (1d8+3=8)


----------



## Leif (Jun 7, 2008)

*Kerlan*

You have stated that you will casts _Color Spray_.  There's just one probem: THAT SPELL ISN'T IN YOUR SPELLBOOK, and you don't have any items listed that will permit you to cast it!


----------



## rossrebailey (Jun 7, 2008)

On round 2, Max will move to U22 while drawing his wand.  He will then touch the tip of his wand lightly to his right hand, speaking a word of command and causing a flicker of light to reflect against his palm.  He then slips the wand in his breeches.


----------



## Leif (Jun 7, 2008)

rossrebailey said:
			
		

> On round 2, Max will move to U22 while drawing his wand.  He will then touch the tip of his wand lightly to his right hand and slip the wand in his breeches.



OOC:  Am I missing something?  Your Wand of Shocking Grasp, right?  What do you intend for your stated action to accomplish?


----------



## renau1g (Jun 7, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]

I wouldn't be sticking a wand of shocking grasp into my breeches . Sounds painful. 
[/sblock]


----------



## rossrebailey (Jun 7, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> OOC:  Am I missing something?  Your Wand of Shocking Grasp, right?  What do you intend for your stated action to accomplish?



OOC: Maybe I had the wrong idea, but I had planned that the wand would give me the ability to deliver a shocking grasp on my next melee touch.  I plan to combine that with my unarmed monk flurry-of-blows attack to improve my chances of dealing damage.  If that's not the way it works, I just proved myself a dumb monk who hurts himself   .  Otherwise, perhaps a merciful DM would deem it improbable that a Whirlestaff student of high intelligence (unlike mine, for instance) wouldn't know what he was purchasing, or even maybe would rule that he found someone to sell him a modified version of the product that did what he wanted   .


----------



## Leif (Jun 8, 2008)

rossrebailey said:
			
		

> OOC: Maybe I had the wrong idea, but I had planned that the wand would give me the ability to deliver a shocking grasp on my next melee touch.  I plan to combine that with my unarmed monk flurry-of-blows attack to improve my chances of dealing damage.  If that's not the way it works, I just proved myself a dumb monk who hurts himself   .  Otherwise, perhaps a merciful DM would deem it improbable that a Whirlestaff student of high intelligence (unlike mine, for instance) wouldn't know what he was purchasing, or even maybe would rule that he found someone to sell him a modified version of the product that did what he wanted   .



OOC:  Well, I never heard of a wand working like that before, but your idea does fit with the spell, and it's a pretty cool idea, so I'll allow it!  You might want to check with me first, next time, though...

Oh, and you need to modify your post to make it VERY CLEAR that you are spending a charge from your wand, as well.  If you had made that clear I probably wouldn't have been confused.  Using a wand takes more than just touching it, though.  There is a command word involved, and stuff.  You're post also doesn't mention a command word being spoken, but you can fix that in your edit. 

BONUS RULING:  We'll say that when you use the wand in this way, you need to spend the spell energy you get from the wand within ONE HOUR, or the charge just dissipates.  As you say, it must be a melee touch, just shaking someone's hand won't cause the damage, unless, of course, that's how you WANT it to work.  In other words, the spell energy must be INTENTIONALLY discharged within one hour's time, or else it dissipates and is lost.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jun 8, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> You have stated that you will casts _Color Spray_.  There's just one probem: THAT SPELL ISN'T IN YOUR SPELLBOOK, and you don't have any items listed that will permit you to cast it!



Look under his Beguiler list. He can cast any one of those spells at any time. And as for Shocking Grasp: 







			
				SRD said:
			
		

> Holding the Charge
> If you don’t discharge the spell in the round when you cast the spell, you can hold the discharge of the spell (hold the charge) indefinitely. You can continue to make touch attacks round after round. You can touch one friend as a standard action or up to six friends as a full-round action. If you touch anything or anyone while holding a charge, even unintentionally, the spell discharges. If you cast another spell, the touch spell dissipates. Alternatively, you may make a normal unarmed attack (or an attack with a natural weapon) while holding a charge. In this case, you aren’t considered armed and you provoke attacks of opportunity as normal for the attack. (If your unarmed attack or natural weapon attack doesn’t provoke attacks of opportunity, neither does this attack.) If the attack hits, you deal normal damage for your unarmed attack or natural weapon and the spell discharges. If the attack misses, you are still holding the charge.


----------



## Leif (Jun 8, 2008)

*Ooc*



			
				KerlanRayne said:
			
		

> Look under his Beguiler list.  He can cast any one of those spells at any time.



Okay, my bad.  I thought I looked at all your spell lists, but I guess not.  Didn't know that was a Beguiler spell, anyway.  Ooops.




			
				Kerlan Rayne said:
			
		

> And as for Shocking Grasp:  (SRD quotation omitted)



Personally, I like my way better (post #146), because I don't think the spell should be subject to accidental discharge.  But what says rossrebailey, since it is HIS character, after all?   Hold the charge indefinitely, but it can be accidentally discharged [SRD rule], or no accidental discharge possible but the charge dissipates after one hour if not successfully discharged [Leif rule]?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 8, 2008)

lol! just saw the srd refrence ... i sent you an e-mail with the same info, Leif


----------



## Leif (Jun 8, 2008)

*ooc*

Nice to know I've got not one, but TWO Rules Lawyers circling me like vultures!  j/k

Also, Mr. DeWar brings up a good point in his email:  The rule about "holding the charge" in PHB pertains to SPELLS not WANDS, so, while it should be basically the same, there is room in there for slight variations, I'd say.


----------



## rossrebailey (Jun 8, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> Personally, I like my way better (post #146), because I don't think the spell should be subject to accidental discharge.  But what says rossrebailey, since it is HIS character, after all?   Hold the charge indefinitely, but it can be accidentally discharged [SRD rule], or no accidental discharge possible but the charge dissipates after one hour if not successfully discharged [Leif rule]?



OOC: I had the rule Kerlan cited in mind at the time, but Leif's rule makes it practical to get the jump on an enemy by preparing when we expect there might be danger.  Just let me know what you rule, it's cool w/me.


----------



## Leif (Jun 9, 2008)

EDIT, 6/9/08: MOVED MANNY TO O19


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 9, 2008)

[sblock=For GM]Leif,

I posted that Manny would move to O19; I meant O14, but either way his move isn't reflected on the second map.  If you could put him at O14 that would be great, but if you'd prefer I stay with O19 as originally stated that's fine as well.  Thanks.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 10, 2008)

OOC:  Mowgli - moved Manny to O19.  Sorry I didn't get that done before.  Sorry but allowing you to change his destination after such a long time to think it over just wouldn't be fair to the others.

OOC: I had the round advanced, but I was having major difficulty with enworld from work, so the file didn't get posted.  Hopefully, I can salvage what I did....

IC: Final Loose Ends from Round 1 Now Tied Up:
Ogres O1 and O4 within area of Kerlan's color spray: O1 is blinded and stunned for 3 rounds, then just stunned for one more round. O4 successfully saved. Luckily, Xavier's Grease spell also affected O1 and O4 and against this spell, O1 successfully saved, but O4 fell, and is now wallowing on the ground in a puddle of lard. O3 is still entangled. that leaves O2 that can still act. O2 is moving as fast as he can to get at Capizzio -- he makes it to R19.

Ready for Players to act in Round 2. Give me all characters' actions and then the ogres will act.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 10, 2008)

Capizzio moves from (P,18) diagnally to the northwest for 15 feet to *(N,16)* then straight north to *(N,15)* as he passes Xavier he yells at him and Manny,*"RUN! NOW!" * as he moves he draws another crossbow bolt and casts Launch bolt again.

launch bolt at ogre 2 (1d20+5=23, 1d8=3) 

base roll is possible crit (18 + 5 =23)
misse a crit by that much!

the crossbow sinks deep into the grisly and greasy flesh and fat, piercing precisely into the ogre's oversized organs and doing dasterdly damage to the dumb drooling doofus.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 10, 2008)

*Mánunuksó (Manny) Maliit*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> Sorry but allowing you to change his destination after such a long time to think it over just wouldn't be fair to the others.




OOC:

No problemo!  I always intended for him to end up at O14, I just mis-stated the number.  It's all good, though - he'll make do  

IC:

Manny cooly steps out from between the Ogre and his intended meal (5' Step to N20).  Once the Ogre is past (say, when it gets to about O17 - if it goes that direction) he thrusts out his hand, fingers splayed and palm toward the running Ogre.  "Tasakan!"

[sblock=Action Mechanics]Casting _Whelm_, does Non-Lethal Damage (1d6=5)[/sblock]


----------



## rossrebailey (Jun 10, 2008)

As Max sees an Ogre closing in on Max, he abandons his plan to bolster his attack with electric shock until a moment when he can prepare a little better.  He draws his kama and weaves in on the ogre (to R20), careful to use his skills to avoid the ogre's long reach:

OOC: Tumble to avoid attack of opportunity, DC 15: Tumble to avoid attack of opportunity. (1d20+8=27) 

Max then delivers a flurry of blows with his Kama:

Flurry of blows with a Kama (monk skill 2 blows per round) (1d20+3=22) 
Damage from Kama hit #1 (1d6+3=8) 
OOC: you may note in Max's roll history that I rolled a "critical hit confirmation" by mistake, thinking 19 was a critical hit, but it's not.

Flurry of blows Kama strike #2 (1d20+3=23)  Second strike, on the other hand, might actually be a critical hit - Confirm critical? (1d20+3=7)  - but it's not
Damage from Kama blow #2 (1d6+3=5)

The ogre is howling in agony!!!!!  Die, pondscum!!  Max keeps a close eye on this Ogre, ready to defend himself.

OOC: Vital stats, AC 19 (10 + 2 DEX + 2 Monk AC Bonus + 4 Shield spell + 1 Dodge against Ogre #2)
Melee, +1 Kama, AB +6, 1d6+1, crit x2, Flurry of blows AB +3/+3
Melee, Unarmed, AB +5, 1d6, crit x2, Flurry of blows AB +2/+2 (Stunning Fist)


----------



## Scotley (Jun 10, 2008)

Disappointed in only stopping one of the Ogres, Tylara changes tactics and lets an arrow (1d20+6=17) fly (at O4). Smiling as the arrow finds its mark she slips on her buckler and takes another step back (Q13).

OOC: damage (1d8+3=8)  
Repeat post for your convenience.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 10, 2008)

Seeing Capizzio run past him, Xavier looks at the rampaging ogre (and sees the hard-on) in fear. _"I am better suited at dealing with humans"_ Xavier thinks as he fires a crackling ray at the ogre that he hopes will cause its movements to be more sluggish and less coordinated. Afterwards, he follows Capizzio's advice and moves away from the enemy.

[sblock=Stats/OOC]
Casting Ray of Clumsiness on O2, Dex damage. Move to O13
No Save
Touch Attack; Dex damage (1d20+3=13, 1d6+2=6) 

HP: 24/24
AC: 12, Touch: 12, FF 10
F/R/W: +3/+3/+6
0 - Arcane Mark, Daze*, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand
1st - Mage Armour, Grease, Ray of Clumsiness, Charm Person*, Lesser Orb of Electricity
2nd - False Life, Ice Knife, Ray of Stupidity*, Tasha's Hideous Laughter*
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 10, 2008)

OOC:  Just need an action for Kerlan. 
Thanks, Kerlan, I assume you'll be editing later to provide all the gory details.  If not, I'll use my best judgment. mwahahahahahaha!!


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jun 10, 2008)

Kerlan will cast Fist of Stone.







			
				Leif said:
			
		

> Thanks, Kerlan, I assume you'll be editing later to provide all the gory details.  If not, I'll use my best judgment. mwahahahahahaha!!



Huh?


----------



## Leif (Jun 11, 2008)

Never mind, Kerlan.


----------



## Leif (Jun 11, 2008)

*Ogre Battle, Round 2*

Max deftly tumbles, springs, and rolls up to the Ogre in R19, the Ogre, distracted from Capizzio,swings his greatclub wildly at Max, but fails to connect as the skillful Monk/Mage deals the hulking brute two telling blows to the throat with his kama. Capizzio ducks around the corner of the tent, and leans back around with another crossbow bolt in his hand. After his arcane gestures and words, the bolt leaps from his hand and strikes the same Ogre in the arm. Xavier, meanwhile, utters an arcane incantation and a crackling green ray leaps from his outstretched hand to strike the same Ogre. Manny steps to the southeast a short distance and he, too, speaks some arcane words and what looks like a tangible gust of wind strikes the same ogre and bloodies his nose, but still he stands. Now, thoroughly distracted from Capizzio, the Ogre swings his greatclub again at Max, but misses the agile monk again.  It looks like it's having trouble even standing up! (OOC: Ogres already have a low dex, but this one is -3 more to his AC!) (Ogre's attack: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1623007/ )

[sblock=Mowgli]I wanted to read about the spell Whelm, but I can't find it anywhere!  It's in none of my books, and not on SRD either.  Help?  I'll allow it for this fight, but if it's not in one of the sources listed for this campaign you'll have to get rid of it.[/sblock]
Meanwhile, back at the ranch....
In front of the tent, Kerlan moves his hands in a very complicated arcane gesture that ends with a punch of his fist. (Go ahead and roll at attack, at O4(?) that will land (if it hits) at the last part of this round.) Tylara, on the other side of the tent, fires an arrow into the same Ogre that Kerlan is assaulting, but that one still looks quite strong. In fact, it is now crawling towards the edge of the pool of grease that is hampering its movement.... 

[sblock=renau1g]I wasn't quite sure where to put Xavier this time, so I hope where he is now is ok?[/sblock]

Give me Kerlans attack with his _Fist of Stone_, and then: 
Everyone's Actions for Round 3?


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jun 11, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> Give me Kerlan's attack with his _Fist of Stone_, and then:
> Everyone's Actions for Round 3?



To hit O4 with Fist of Stone. (1d20+4=10) OOC: Don't forget the Ogre is -4 AC for being prone. Also I get an AoO if he stands up or crawls away.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 11, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> [sblock=Mowgli]I wanted to read about the spell Whelm, but I can't find it anywhere!  It's in none of my books, and not on SRD either.  Help?  I'll allow it for this fight, but if it's not in one of the sources listed for this campaign you'll have to get rid of it.[/sblock]




[sblock=For GM]It's in the Player's Handbook II, Page 128.  Good guess on the spell effect, but not quite right - it's described as a direct attack on the brain of the opponent.

Just in case you have similar difficulty in the future, I've listed the source book for each spell in the first column of his spellbook.  [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 11, 2008)

Mowgli said:
			
		

> [sblock=For GM]It's in the Player's Handbook II, Page 128.  Good guess on the spell effect, but not quite right - it's described as a direct attack on the brain of the opponent.
> Just in case you have similar difficulty in the future, I've listed the source book for each spell in the first column of his spellbook.  [/sblock]



[sblock=Mowgli]The One Damn Book I forgot to check!   Thanks....[/sblock]
[sblock=Kerlan]Always, always, always -- when you give me a "to hit" roll, give me a damage roll, too, just in case.   In the future, that is -- I gave the ogre the -4 to AC, and then gave him -1 more just because, but you still missed him by 1.[/sblock]

All:  New map is now in post #163


----------



## rossrebailey (Jun 11, 2008)

Max lashes back at the Ogre with his Kama!
Flurry of blows with Kama #1 (1d20+3=15) 
Damage for Kama attack #1 (1d6+3=8) 

And again!  Max is glad to gain the advantage from that marvelous clumsiness spell.
Attack #2 (1d20+3=13) 
Damage for attack #2 (1d6+3=9) 

Good luck, Ogre.  

If the ogre drops dead, Max is moving to W18 to deal with a nasty cripple.  If not, Max is staying put.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 11, 2008)

Thinking to himself, _"These ogres are much more resilient than I've read about. I certainly wish I'd have prepared a better selection of spells." _ 

He'll conjure a glowing orb of electricity and continue his assault on the now more clumsy ogre. 

[sblock=OOC]
Fire his Lesser Orb of Electricity at the ogre he affected last round. If that one is dead, please shift the target to the ogre lying in the grease.

Touch Attack; Electricity Damage (1d20+3=13, 2d8=12) 

HP: 24/24
AC: 12, Touch: 12, FF 10
F/R/W: +3/+3/+6
0 - Arcane Mark, Daze*, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand
1st - Mage Armour, Grease, Ray of Clumsiness, Charm Person*, Lesser Orb of Electricity
2nd - False Life, Ice Knife, Ray of Stupidity*, Tasha's Hideous Laughter*
[/sblock]


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jun 11, 2008)

Kerlan slams his stone-like fist into the prone Ogre's face, dealing a telling blow. 2nd attack on O4 w/Fist of Stone (1d20+4=12, 1d6+3=7)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 12, 2008)

*Manny*

Manny stands his ground, taking out his hand crossbow and firing it at the Ogre attacking Max.  The tiny dart slams into the ogre's side with a solid _thwak_.

[sblock=Combat Rolls]To Hit: 1d20+8=26
Damage: 1d2=1[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 12, 2008)

*Ogre Battle, Round 3*

Round 3
Max unleashes an unarmed assault on the ogre in R19, delivering a sweeping kick across the ogre's legs that catches it mid-stride and drops it heavily on its backside, and having brought the ogre down within reach, Max punches the ogre directly in the throat, shattering its larynx and killing it. Manny Fires his tiny little hand crossbow at the ogre in U16. The tiny little bolt is all but invisible in the darkess of the night, but the ogre howls in pain and clutches at his ankle as he wallows in the pool of grease. While this is happening, Kerlan has been calling up a Fist of Stone which he now swings at the ogre. It fails to connect, but, as the ogre tries to regain his feet, he slips again, and the stone fist then crashes heavily into his jaw, sending three teeth flying into the darkness. Just then, Xavier conjures up a strange blue orb of electricity that looks very eerie in the night. The orb sends out tendrils of lightning that play across the back of the ogre's head and neck until smoke issues from its ears and its eyes burst in their sockets. Tylara then moves to a good firing position and pincushions the ogre in AC14, killing it, while Capizzio slits the throat of the stunned and blinded ogre in W17.

(Excuse me, Ty and Cap, but since the ogres were already defeated by those who posted earlier, I took some liberties with you guys to tie up loose ends.  )

Actions?


----------



## Scotley (Jun 12, 2008)

*Tylara*

Holding the glowing bow with the light spell on it as high as she can Tylara surveys the area looking for new threats. 

OOC: Assuming she finds none and that I understand correctly all the ogres are slain, she'll dismiss the entangle spell and starting with the entangled one, search for treasure.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 12, 2008)

*Manny*

Manny will also move in to search for loot, and to recover his crossbow bolt.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 12, 2008)

Breathing hard, Xavier is astounded at the scene before him. A relative stranger to both violence and death the scene horrified and also excited him. _"This is the first I've had to really use my abilities...it felt incredible!"_ Xavier thought to himself as he follows the others in looking over the body, but he'll also spend time examining the damage caused by his lightning orb. 

"My, that was exciting. Thank you for waking us Manny. If you hadn't done that we'd all be paste by now or dinner... "


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 13, 2008)

*Manny*

Manny blushes to his roots at the praise, then looks a little angry that he got embarassed.  

"It was nothing . . . I'm sure you'd have done the same!  I'm glad we took care of them . . ."

His voice trails off as he takes in the scene before him.  His had been a long life, compared to those of the humans in the group, and he'd seen bloodshed before, but this was the first time he'd been directly involved.


----------



## Leif (Jun 13, 2008)

*To the Victor.....*

Manny is able to recover the bolt with no problem.  Searching the ogres yields:  1  awful odor, 4 ratty garments, 6,725 fleas (just a reasonable estimate -- you don't have to actually count the fleas unless you just want to do so), and 2 very large sacks that were tied around the waists of the two largest ogres.  

Inside the sacks you find 6,000 cp, 100 sp, and 100 gp.  All of the coins are stamped with the likeness of a bird.  (From which you reasonably deduce that they were minted in Quail Valley, which is the region in which you now find yourselves, for what it's worth.)

The crewmen are all awake now.  The Skipper would like a quick word with you, but the rest just want to go back to sleep, so they return to their beds.  Skipper says, "I sure am glad that we had you felas with us when those Ogres paid us a visit!  I'll be sure and tell my boss how you guys saved us.  I doubt if there would have been anyone left to take the boats home again, too, so I'm sure he'll be grateful!  Well, I think I'm going back to bed.  We'll probably be getting a little bit of a late start in the morning after this excitement."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 13, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> Round 3
> 
> (Excuse me, Ty and Cap, but since the ogres were already defeated by those who posted earlier, I took some liberties with you guys to tie up loose ends.  )
> 
> Actions?




no prob, i was going to go rapier on his arse next action anyway.


----------



## Leif (Jun 13, 2008)

*Renau1g, Reference: Post #174*

Judging from his examination of the wounds on the ogre, Xavier concludes that his _Orb of Electricity_ spell was quite effective!  ZAPPED 'IM REAL GOOD!


----------



## Scotley (Jun 13, 2008)

*Tylara*

After a quick snack Tylara is ready to continue her watch until it is her turn to sleep.


----------



## Leif (Jun 14, 2008)

Tylara's watch passes uneventfully, as do the subsequent watches.  Moring breaks, and you discover that there is a BEAR in your tent!

The Bear's name is Skipper, and he lets out a mighty growl as he stretches:  "AUUUUUUGGHHHAAAAAHHHH! Mate!! Rise and Shine!  Where's my BREAKFAST??!"

The Mate is up and alert in less than two shakes and cooking breakfast for all.

Actions, this morning?


----------



## rossrebailey (Jun 14, 2008)

Max says to the Skipper, Sir, do you think last night's attack was very unusual for these parts, or have you heard of other problems of the kind?  Max will see what he can do to find out what the crew and passengers have heard.

OOC: ok, I'm not sure if Max could possibly be any less convincing, but maybe one of his companions will take pity and try to speak for him. Gather Information Skill Check - DM may apply any circumstance bonus he wants since we saved a few butts last night (1d20-1=0)


----------



## Leif (Jun 14, 2008)

*DM's pity*

Honestly, I would rather see good role-playing rather than skill checks when it comes to those "social-type" skills like Gather Information, Intimidate, and so forth, so don't sweat the sorry roll.  But thanks for providing the roll, anyway!  (On the other hand, I'd be much more inclined to honor a GOOD roll that went along with sub-par role-play, so I guess you get the benefit of the doubt either way.)

Max learns that such attacks, while perhaps uncommon, are certainly not unusual.  It's just, more or less, an expected hazard of the journey.

OOC:  In other words, it was just a Wandering Monster check. 

Anybody want to do anything else while you're up?  Or are you just going to continue watches and try to get some more sleep?


----------



## rossrebailey (Jun 14, 2008)

Max plans to sleep on the boat in addition to whatever sleep he can get before they leave.  Are we still within the timeframe of the watch schedule?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 15, 2008)

Capizzio sets himself back to sleep until his shift start at 4. he then moves about as silent as a church mouse picking up dead wood at the camp sight and around to place slowly on the fire to revive it and prepare it to make breakfast. when otehrs are waking he will set to study his spells for the ones he lost in the nights events.

once done he will engage with the sailors in conversation on boat construction that is inherent to the river travel (read Knowledge: archutechtecture/engineering +5), complamenting the boat on its strong points only,  and will throw in the occasional question on the local flora and fauna seen along the way (read gather informaton +7)


----------



## Leif (Jun 15, 2008)

*Watch Schedule, and The Rumor Mill*



			
				rossrebailey said:
			
		

> Max plans to sleep on the boat in addition to whatever sleep he can get before they leave.  Are we still within the timeframe of the watch schedule?



Pretty close.  The combat only lasted for at most a couple of minutes, and with the seaching, moving the corpses away from the camp and everything, we'll say 30-45 minutes.

*Capzzio:* 

As I just said (Post #182), I'd really prefer if characters role-played the gathering of information and so forth.  But as far as this goes, Capizzio learns that, in general, the flora/fauna are about what you'd expect for this area.  But, keep reading to learn the real fruits of Capizzio's efforts:


*Everyone:* 

Thanks to Capizzio's engaging the crew in conversation, everyone is present to hear various crewmen relate the following rumors, that might, or might not, prove to be useful information.  They are:

1.  Apparently, there is a local legend of a Drow wizard named Larin Karr.  He has not been seen for many years and is presumed dead.  some of the crew have heard of a group of adventurers known as the "Birds of Prey" who supposedly undertook a mission to find/explore Larin Karr's tomb, but the reports are that they were unsuccessful.

2.  A few of the crewmen make passing mention of what they refer to as The Wyrm of Quail Valley.  Their reports vary, some claiming that they have heard the dragon breathes fire, while others insist that it is of a blue or green color.  Still others relate that they have heard of the dragon, whom they call Larentiss, seducing some young maidens of Quail Valley into wandering off into the Forest of Nin, from whence they never return.  [You can all make Knowledge-Dungeoneering,  Knowledge-Nature, and Knowledge-Arcana checks to see whether your studies/experience provide you with some insight into these reports].

3.  Some of the men also claim that there are some giants living somewhere in the Forest of Nin, but their reports differ, some claiming that the giants ares skinny, green and rubbery-looking, while others claim that they look like large men with two heads.  [Make Knowledge-Nature or Knowledge-Dungeoneering checks for this.]

4.  Some claim that there is a renegade band of orcs in the valley.  Others mention a band of hobgoblins.  A few of those who mention the orcs claim that they have heard that Wershaw, the half-orc Constable in Pembrose, is secretly in league with them, but others claim to know Wershaw, and state emphatically that he is a good man who would do no such thing.

5.  Some have heard legends of a witch living somewhere in the forest, and some of them have heard of Crus, the wizard you are looking for in Twain.  They say that he almost always stays sequestered in his tower in Twain, but the story is that he was an adventurer not too many years ago.

6.  Others claim that other giants have been seen in the valley.

7.  Others mention frightful monsters that turn men to stone, but while some claim that it is a bird-like creature with the tail of a lizard, others claim that it is a great bull seemingly made of metal with silver horns.  [Kowledge-Nature and Knowledge-Dungeoneering for this one.]

8.  Still others claim that they have heard that there are underground passages all over the entire valley and that these are part of the Great Underdark.  This is met with derision from other crewmen, who hold that such things are merely legends told to frighten children or make them eat their vegetables.  [Knowledge-Dungeoneering for this.]

OOC:  That should be enough information for one night, don't you think? (I can almost hear the wheels turning now, and you thought this was just going to be a relaxing trip to the woods to give you a break from your studies!)

*BE SURE AND TELL ME TO WHICH SPECIFIC RUMOR EACH OF YOUR SKILL CHECKS PERTAINS, AND GIVE ME THE GIST OF THE RUMOR, NOT JUST ITS NUMBER, OK?*


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 15, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> 2.  A few of the crewmen make passing mention of what they refer to as The Wyrm of Quail Valley.  Their reports vary, some claiming that they have heard the dragon breathes fire, while others insist that it is of a blue or green color.  Still others relate that they have heard of the dragon, whom they call Larentiss, seducing some young maidens of Quail Valley into wandering off into the Forest of Nin, from whence they never return.  [You can all make Knowledge-Dungeoneering,  Knowledge-Nature, and Knowledge-Arcana checks to see whether your studies/experience provide you with some insight into these reports].




Knowledge-Dungeoneering rumor two (1d20+5=13)
Knowledge-Arcana (1d20+8=13)



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> 3.  Some of the men also claim that there are some giants living somewhere in the Forest of Nin, but their reports differ, some claiming that the giants ares skinny, green and rubbery-looking, while others claim that they look like large men with two heads.  [Make Knowledge-Nature or Knowledge-Dungeoneering checks for this.]




Knowledge-Dungeoneering (1d20+5=13)



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> 7.  Others mention frightful monsters that turn men to stone, but while some claim that it is a bird-like creature with the tail of a lizard, others claim that it is a great bull seemingly made of metal with silver horns.  [Kowledge-Nature and Knowledge-Dungeoneering for this one.]




Knowledge-Dungeoneering (1d20+5=11) 



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> 8.  Still others claim that they have heard that there are underground passages all over the entire valley and that these are part of the Great Underdark.  This is met with derision from other crewmen, who hold that such things are merely legends told to frighten children or make them eat their vegetables.  [Knowledge-Dungeoneering for this.]




Knowledge-Dungeoneering (1d20+5=25)
(apperently capizzio's parents(adoptive) had trouble getting him to eat his vedggies  so they taught him much of the underdark!)



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> OOC:  That should be enough information for one night, don't you think? (I can almost hear the wheels turning now, and you thought this was just going to be a relaxing trip to the woods to give you a break from your studies!)
> 
> *BE SURE AND TELL ME TO WHICH SPECIFIC RUMOR EACH OF YOUR SKILL CHECKS PERTAINS, AND GIVE ME THE GIST OF THE RUMOR, NOT JUST ITS NUMBER, OK?*


----------



## rossrebailey (Jun 16, 2008)

Max checks is memory:
2. The Wyrm carring away maidens
Arcana (1d20+8=10) 
Nature (1d20+4=19) 
Dungeoneering (1d20+4=18) 

3. Giants in the Forest of Nin
Nature and Giants in Nin (1d20+4=14) 
Dungeoneering and Giants of Nin (1d20+4=10) 

7. Frightful monsters turning men to stone
Nature and stone-turning monsters (1d20+4=11) 
Dungeoneering and stone-turning monsters (1d20+4=11) 

8. Underdark passages in this valley
Dungeoneering and Underdark (1d20+4=8)


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jun 16, 2008)

Checks for Kerlan:

2. The Wyrm of Quail Valley
Arcana (1d20+12=17)
Nature (1d20+5=6)
Dungeoneering (1d20+5=21)

3. Giants in the Forest of Nin
Nature (1d20+5=12)
Dungeoneering (1d20+5=12)

7. Monsters turning men to stone
Nature (1d20+5=24)
Dungeoneering (1d20+5=20)

8. Underdark Passages
Dungeoneering (1d20+5=25)


----------



## renau1g (Jun 16, 2008)

2.  The Wyrm of Quail Valley.  
[sblock=Checks]
Know(Dungeon); (Nature); (Arcana) (1d20+7=17, 1d20+9=21, 1d20+13=26) 
[/sblock]

3.  Giants living somewhere in the Forest of Nin
[sblock=Checks]
Know(Dungeon); (Nature) (1d20+7=20, 1d20+9=28) 
[/sblock]

7.  Others mention frightful monsters that turn men to stone, but while some claim that it is a bird-like creature with the tail of a lizard, others claim that it is a great bull seemingly made of metal with silver horns.  
[sblock=Checks]
Know(Dungeon); (Nature) (1d20+7=11, 1d20+9=18) 
[/sblock]

8.  Still others claim that they have heard that there are underground passages all over the entire valley and that these are part of the Great Underdark.

[sblock=Checks]
Know(Dungeon) (1d20+7=25) 
[/sblock]


[sblock=Stats/OOC]

Xavier is going to modify his list of spells selected based on the ambush.

HP: 24/24
AC: 12, Touch: 12, FF 10
F/R/W: +3/+3/+6
0 - Arcane Mark, Daze*, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand
1st - Mage Armour, Grease, Ray of Clumsiness, Charm Person*, Lesser Orb of Electricity
2nd - False Life, Melf's Acid Arrow, Glitterdust, Tasha's Hideous Laughter*

[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 16, 2008)

*Tylara*

OOC: [sblock=Rolls]
Knowledge Nature (1d20+7=23, 1d20+7=10, 1d20+7=22) 
Knowledge Arcana (1d20+12=18) 
Dungeoneering (1d20+5=14, 1d20+5=12, 1d20+5=7, 1d20+5=25) [/sblock]

Tylara is interested in the men's stories, though she has doubts about some of them, others seem to jog her memory. Thinking back to her studies she considers these wild tales carefully. 

#2. The Wyrm of Quail Valley (nature23, arcana 18, dungeoneering 14)

#3. Giants living somewhere in the Forest of Nin (Nature 10, dungeoneering 12)

#7. Frightful monsters that turn men to stone (Nature 22, Dungeoneering 7)

#8. Great Underdark (Dungeoneering 25)


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jun 17, 2008)

Here is a summary of the rolls so far: 

2. The Wyrm of Quail Valley
Knowledge(Arcana) = 26 [Xavier]
Knowledge(Nature) = 23 [Tylara]
Knowledge(Dungeoneering) = 21 [Kerlan]

3. Giants in the Forest of Nin
Knowledge(Nature) = 28 [Xavier]
Knowledge(Dungeoneering) = 20 [Xavier]

7. Monsters turning men to stone
Knowledge(Nature) = 24 [Kerlan]
Knowledge(Dungeoneering) = 20 [Kerlan]

8. Underdark Passages
Knowledge(Dungeoneering) = 25 [Kerlan, Tylara, Capizzio, Xavier]

Those are the highest rolls so far. Mowgli is the only one missing. Seems like just about everyone knows about the Underdark. 

Xavier and Kerlan are tied in 1st place with 4 rolls each, Tylara is second with two rolls, and Capizzio is third with one roll.


----------



## Leif (Jun 17, 2008)

*Ooc*

For Kerlan:
I find it very interesting that you are able to determine who made successful rolls and who didn't, particularly since I never said how high you needed to roll. 

For Everyone:
When everyone has rolled, I'll put together some kind of post for you.  Sorry for suspending the action, we're still in the middle of the night after the battle.  After we deal with the knowledge rolls, we'll advance time and continue the journey to Twain.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 17, 2008)

*Manny*

Larin Karr (KS History(?)): 1d20+6=13
Wyrm of Quail Valley (KS: Arcana): 1d20+8=19
Giants in the Forrest (KS: Nature): 1d20+6=26
Orcs in the Valey (KS: ?):1d20+6=22
Witch/Crus (KS: History): 1d20+6=17
Other Giants (KS: Nature): 1d20+6=23
Other Frightful Monsters (KS: Nature) 1d20+6=19
Underdark (KS: Dungeoneering): 1d20+6=11 (Manny don't know nuthin' 'bout no Underdark!) 

OOC:

In some cases I wasn't sure which skill to apply, but Manny has all of them at +6 (except Arcana, which is +8) so I just took my best guess and applied the +6 modifier.

Changing _Karmic Aura_ spell for _Mage Armor_.  Change reflected on Character Sheet.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jun 17, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> For Kerlan:
> I find it very interesting that you are able to determine who made successful rolls and who didn't, particularly since I never said how high you needed to roll.



OOC: I didn't say they were successful, just that they were the best rolls we had. The Underdark comment was just because we had 4 people all roll a 25. I figure at least some of them were high enough, I just don't know which ones.


----------



## Leif (Jun 17, 2008)

*Knowledge Check results from visitng with the crew after the battle:*

Regarding Larentiss the Dragon, Max, Kerlan, and Xavier are quick to point out that neither Blue nor Green Dragons breathe fire. Xavier and Tylara know that the most likely dragon to be found in a forest is a Green Dragon. And, Capizzio, Xavier, and Tylara say that the stories of the Dragon Larentiss luring women into the forest would seem to indicate that Larentiss has sorcerous powers of enchantment. Xavier and Manny know that "green, rubbery giant" is a description of a Troll, while Xavier and Kerlan know that "two-headed giant" is a description of an Ettin. Xavier, in particular, is quite emphatic that these two varieties are quite distinct and do not interbreed. Kerlan, Tylara, and Manny know that the bird-like creature described is a Cockatrice, while Kerlan knows that the metallic, bull-like creature is a Gorgon. Again, these are quite separate and distinct creatures, so, as with the varying giants described, either the tales are very confused, or there is a very dangerous and broad assortment of monsters on the loose in Quail Valley! Despite the derision of certain of the crew, Capizzio, Kerlan, Xavier, and Tylara know that the tales of a so-called "Underdark," a very wide-ranging network of tunnels and caverns beneath the surface, are well-founded, and they have even spoken to some professors at Whirtlestaffs who have ventured therein and returned to tell the tale. In addition, Manny once overheard two professors (he can't recall which ones, as this was long ago) discussing someone whom they referred to as Larin Karr. Manny reports that they did not seem to be at all pleased with the fellow, and spoke of him as being an enemy more than anything else. Manny did pick up on the fact that this Larin Karr was a Drow Elf Wizard.


----------



## Leif (Jun 17, 2008)

*Morning: Wednesday, May 30, 2112 Y.M.*

The remainder of the night passes quietly and peacefully.  All good little wizards awaken bright and early, very refreshed and all set to continue on your journey.  (However, Capizzio has to be struck about the head and shoulders with a piece of firewood! j/k  )  The crew prepares a hearty breakfast, and then strikes camp, loads the gear back onto the vessel, and you are all set to continue the journey to Twain.

The Mate says, "All aboaaaard!"


----------



## Scotley (Jun 17, 2008)

*Tylara*

In light of the monstrous creatures said to be in the valley Tylara vows to be on her guard. She boards the vessel with the others and secures a comfortable spot for the next leg of the voyage. She can't help wishing she had the library at her disposal to look up more information.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 17, 2008)

" My, these crew will believe any tales... it's a good thing we were here to set the record straight" Xavier says to the others.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jun 17, 2008)

"I find these rumors disconcerting. The descriptions of many of these creatures are too accurate to be coincidence. Either there are a lot of dangerous creatures in this area or someone wants people to think there are. Either way, we will have to keep an eye out for trouble."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 17, 2008)

Cappizzio seems thought ful at the many varied rumers and is not sure of waht to make of them in the entirety. He definitely is troubled at the information.

]ooc[ did manny keep all of the coin or distribute it evenly , or ....?]/ooc[


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 18, 2008)

Scott DeWar said:
			
		

> ]ooc[ did manny keep all of the coin or distribute it evenly , or ....?]/ooc[




OOC: Manny distributes the spoils he picks up evenly, this time . . .


----------



## Leif (Jun 18, 2008)

OOC:

  Does someone want to keep a running log of the treasure for later division?     I guess I _COULD_ do it.....


----------



## rossrebailey (Jun 18, 2008)

OOC: Max sounds like the name of a banker, so he'll keep a log of the treasure if you like.  So far, 6,000 cp, 100 sp, and 100 gp.  And...I'll trade you 10 of those shiny brown pieces if you give me just one of the yellow pieces...


----------



## Scotley (Jun 18, 2008)

OOC: If you are volunteering Max for the job, I suggest you start a post in the Rogue's Gallery thread to track the treasure for easy access. It will quickly get lost in one of the longer threads.


----------



## rossrebailey (Jun 18, 2008)

Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: If you are volunteering Max for the job, I suggest you start a post in the Rogue's Gallery thread to track the treasure for easy access. It will quickly get lost in one of the longer threads.




Max is keeping a log of the shared treasure in a safe, waterproof place as Tylara suggested.  Excellent idea, Tylara!


----------



## Leif (Jun 19, 2008)

*The voyage to Twain concludes:*

After the battle with the Ogres, the group pumps the crew for information regarding recent goings-on in Quail Valley (involving all the knowledge and other skill checks that you just rolled), and then everyone tries to relax. The next two days are spent travelling, and you arrive in Twain on the evening of Monday, May 28, 2112 Y.M. (There may be an error in my calculation of elapsed time, but we'll say that this is the current date for simplicity's sake). Twain is a very small (cozy?) village, and there is only a very small docking area. When you disembark, Skipper leaves Mate in charge of operations on the vessel, and disembarks with you so that he can check in with the Constable of Twain, whose office is just a few steps back from the river to the north. He tells you that after he finishes checking in, he is headed to the Hog's Head Inn for a pint. The Hog's Head is just around the corner from the Constable's office to the west. Also, when you came into town, you passed by a large private residence that the crew told you is the home of Taylor Kyle, the owner of Thorfax Mines, which is the town's largest employer. And you can hear hammering coming from the smithy, which is across the street from the Constable's office to the east, and you hear the barking of a few dogs from the kennel which is further on to the east.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 19, 2008)

*Tylara*

"Would it be appropriate to report our slaying of the ogres to the local constable. Hey could they be reward for that?" She adds the last with dawning excitement in her voice.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 19, 2008)

"I think they would like to know what kind of gnasties that are lurking in their territory...i would think that the constables would want to know that and yes, i would think there to be a bounty on the heasd of aforementioned gnasties... in my most humble opinion" says Capizzio with a wide grin.


----------



## Leif (Jun 19, 2008)

OOC:  Sorry for not making this clearer, but the ogre encounter was actually closer to Pembrose than to Twain.  You met the ogres after your first day's travel from Pembrose.  You've traveled for at least 2 additional days since then to get to Twain.

Guess I should try to cobble together a map of the region.  I'd just scan the one from the module, except that it would give away too many secrets!  But Proffessor Claret (Prof. Jack) would have shown you a map when he was convincing you to run this errand for him to see his buddy Crus.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 19, 2008)

]ooc[ eh, what the heck...they still may want to know...what say you scottley? ]/ooc[


----------



## Scotley (Jun 19, 2008)

*Tylara*

OOC: Kinda makes the whole reward thing less likely, but couldn't hurt to drop by and say hello and let them know that Ogre problem down river has improved.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jun 19, 2008)

Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: Kinda makes the whole reward thing less likely, but couldn't hurt to drop by and say hello and let them know that Ogre problem down river has improved.



OOC: Yeah, and he might have even more monster rumors, or maybe just an opinion on the ones we've already heard. Do we know where exactly the house is? If not, we might as well ask that too.


----------



## Leif (Jun 20, 2008)

The Skipper says, "I just told you that I was headed over to see him, so you're welcome to follow me, if you want."


----------



## Leif (Jun 20, 2008)

*Very Rough Map of Quail Valley*

Here's the map of Quail Valley.  Sorta.

And a map of Twain.  Sorta.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 20, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> The Skipper says, "I just told you that I was headed over to see him, so you're welcome to follow me, if you want."




"Lets go all!"


----------



## renau1g (Jun 20, 2008)

"Sounds good to me" Xavier replies, eyes glittering at the mention of rewards and talk of additional monsters to slay. 

The more he thought about that battle the more he became thrilled at the idea of going out and adventuring. Using his magic in the real world, rather than spending his days researching and practicing.


----------



## rossrebailey (Jun 20, 2008)

I agree, let's go to the Constable's, Max puts in his 2 coppers. 

Max isn't so sure he is as eager as his companions to find another brute to fight, and he tenses at the thought of how close that ogre's club got to his skull. On the other hand, his companions have shown themselves trustworthy in a hot situation, and he believes that with their superior magical abilities they may be able to lead him to the knowledge and power he seeks.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 20, 2008)

*Tylara*

The elf follows the captain.


----------



## Leif (Jun 20, 2008)

OOC:  That's everybody chiming in except for Kerlan and Manny.  It's not really critical to hear from everybody right now, but I'm not quite ready to post anyway, so we'll give them a bit longer. 

OOC:  I kinda like having y'all be-TWAIN a rock and a hard place!  hehehehe


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 21, 2008)

*Manny*

Manny strides boldly along with the rest of the crew - until he starts getting winded, that is.  "Hey, guys - would you mind slowing down just a little?  I could jog, but I'd rather save my energy!"


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jun 21, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> OOC:  That's everybody chiming in except for Kerlan and Manny.  It's not really critical to hear from everybody right now, but I'm not quite ready to post anyway, so we'll give them a bit longer.



OOC: I did post something: 







			
				KerlanRayne said:
			
		

> OOC: Yeah, and he might have even more monster rumors, or maybe just an opinion on the ones we've already heard. Do we know where exactly the house is? If not, we might as well ask that too.



In case you wanted it in character, here it is. 

"We may be able to discuss the rumors we heard with him. He may know more about them. Let's go see him."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 21, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> OOC:  I kinda like having y'all be-TWAIN a rock and a hard place!  hehehehe




]ooc[* gag gag cough hack cough cough*
that left me all choked up ]/ooc[


----------



## Scotley (Jun 21, 2008)

*Tylara*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> Manny strides boldly along with the rest of the crew - until he starts getting winded, that is.  "Hey, guys - would you mind slowing down just a little?  I could jog, but I'd rather save my energy!"




OOC: Sorry I was trying to quickly get as far away from bad puns as possible...

With an exasperated sigh, Tylara slows her normally rapid pace. Then she composes herself, "We are on vacation here aren't we."


----------



## Leif (Jun 21, 2008)

*The Hog's Head Inn*

The group Proceeds to the Hog's Head Inn, looking for both beverages to slake their thirst and conversation about the area and its residents.  Upon entering, they are greeted by the proprietor:  "Greetings, weary travelers!  I am Felix Wurst and you are all most welcome here.  Could I interest you in a carafe of our Pembrose Red, or perhaps a jug of ale would be your preference?"

There are a few other patrons present, among whom are a male Dwarf seated at the bar and talking to his neighbor, seated at a table in the first row, who is a human wearing huntsman's clothes and the badge of a constable of Quail Valley.


----------



## rossrebailey (Jun 21, 2008)

Ooc: I'm confused.  Weren't we going to the constable's first?  Ah, nevermind, I see the constable now!  Silly.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 21, 2008)

As the group of wizards enters the bar, Xavier replies to the welcome from the propriotor "Well Met good sir, it is a fine establishment you have here, and I am glad we have a chance to rest out weary feet. A carafe of Pembrose Rose sounds like a wonderful suggestion my good friend, perhaps a bite to eat as well? Whatever you feel would accompany such a fine vintage. Oh, can you also send another round to the huntsman over there? Thank you"  Xavier finishes and goes to grab a table, happy to allow the constable to finish his current business before ambushing him.


----------



## Leif (Jun 21, 2008)

rossrebailey said:
			
		

> Ooc: I'm confused.  Weren't we going to the constable's first?  Ah, nevermind, I see the constable now!  Silly.



OOC:  Sorry, my bad, but as you observed it has all worked out for the best.


----------



## Leif (Jun 21, 2008)

*Constable Duggin*

The Huntsman/Constable approaches the wizards' table, fresh dink in hand.  "Gentle-wizards (as I see by your dress), I thank you for your hosptality.  I am Duggin, Constable of Twain.  What praytell, brings you to our fair town?  Perhaps you seek our own Crus?" says Constable Duggin, showing all the insight of a good constable.


----------



## rossrebailey (Jun 21, 2008)

To your health, sir!  Max replies, as he lifts his jug of ale to the constable.  We are indeed here to see the wizard Crus.  Our teacher at Whirlestaff has asked us to deliver something for him.  We just came on the boat, whereby we met new friends and strange adventures.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 22, 2008)

*Tylara*

The elf agrees to try the wine and asks for something to eat as well. Perhaps some fresh vegetables and bread? Since Max has started the conversation with the Constable, Tylara will focus on watching the others in the place to see their reactions to his words.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 22, 2008)

Capizzio takes a glass of wine with a nod and a smile and raises his glass at the toast to the Constable. Otherwise he remains silent while Max and the man speak ... after all, his first years of life were spent _avoiding_ being around these guys!


----------



## Leif (Jun 22, 2008)

*Constable Duggin*

The constable smiles when he answers Max, "Ahh, I thought that it just might be so!  Business with Crus, I see.  (Of course, the particulars are better left between yourselves and Crus, and I caution you, please, do not speak of such again unless you are very sure of every person within the sound of your voice.)  His warning imparted, Constable Duggin goes on,  "Mage Crus resides in yon tower beside the river to the east of town.  But the day is already much spent.  Perhaps you would like to get rooms here, refresh yourselves at your leisure, and present yourselves to him bright and early in the morning?  I'm sure that you could find some worthwhile diversions in our fair town." 

In the meantime, Tylara is served a large dish of various vegetables and half a loaf of good, dark, nutty bread.  There are only a few others in the place right now, mostly farmer types, and they seem to be paying all of their attention to their own affairs.  (As certain nosy elves might be well-advised to do!  )

Constable Duggin acknowledges Capizzio's gesture with a smile and nod of his own.


----------



## rossrebailey (Jun 22, 2008)

Thank you, constable.  I would like to accept your suggestion to get refreshed here before we go on.  Thank you for your advice.  Hello sir! says Max to the passing proprietor, or whoever has been serving the food.  The aroma from Tylara's plate is enticing me.  Could I have some of the same, please?  And constable, if we might have time to share with you what we have learned on the road and get a little more of your valuable advice, we would be much obliged.


----------



## Leif (Jun 22, 2008)

*Constable Duggin*

"Certainly," says the constable.  "I am not certain what assistance I will be able to offer to you wizards whose expertise probably far exceeds my own, but I will be happy to listen to your tale and offer whatever suggestions I can.  But first I am sure that you will wish to get settled in here, and refresh yourselves.  I shall wait for you here in the Common Room while you do this, and, then, when you have made yourselves ready, we can adjourn to my office where we may speak more freely, if that is acceptable to you."

[sblock=OOC: OK, I'm off!]Well guys, I am just about to get out of here for a couple of days.  Expect me back on Wednesday, but I may accidentally sneak in another post or two before I actually leave today.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 22, 2008)

*Tylara*

Satisfied that the inhabitants are just harmless locals, Tyara focuses on her meal. She pays and asks for a room for the night. If posible a bath would also be desirable. 

Once settled in, she will return to the common room and be ready to join the constable at his office as soon as all are ready. 

OOC: Have a good trip!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 22, 2008)

Capizzio also is ready to take a room and asks for a cariff of wine to be sent there after he gets a bath as well.


----------



## rossrebailey (Jun 23, 2008)

Max can see that Capizzio and Tylara know how to live.  He'll have what they're having, and once we are full, bathed and refreshed, let's see the constable.


----------



## Leif (Jun 25, 2008)

OOC:  Ok, that's half of the wizards ready for the Constable (Tylara, Capizzio, and Max), what about the other half?


----------



## renau1g (Jun 25, 2008)

Xavier will spend his time enjoying his carafe of wine, and determining that he isn't in the best condition to lead discussions with the constable, but also doesn't want to be left out.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jun 25, 2008)

Kerlan will secure his accommodations for the night, ask for a wakeup call, and order his dinner. He will then wait until everyone is ready and go speak with the Constable.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 26, 2008)

*Manny*

Manny's just hangin' out waitin' for the rest of the crew - he's good to go for the Constable's anytime.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 26, 2008)

OOC: Hey Leif, you better back up this thread, did you see the notice at the top of the page?


----------



## Leif (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks Scotty!  I saw your warning in your game, and I'm on it!  Thanks again!


----------



## Leif (Jun 28, 2008)

*Meeting with Constable Duggin*

The Constable waits in the common room until all of the wizards have gotten properly settled and then come down to join him."Ahh, there are the last of our group!  Let us adjourn to my office, then."  He leads the way to his nearby office, and opening the unlocked door, he holds it open and motions you all inside.  Then he also enters, closes the door behind him, and bars it.  "There, that should provide us with all the privacy and security that we need."  He then sees that everyone is seated comfortably (Manny finds that the edge of the hearth fits him just right as a seat, unlike the chairs in the room.)  "May I offer you gentlemen some refeshment?"  Once that is taken care of, the Constable seats himself behind his desk and fills his pipe, indicating that you are welcome to partake of his tobacco, which he leaves on the desk.  "Now, what was it that you wanted to share with me, and what advice may I offer to you, my Noble Wizards?"


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jun 30, 2008)

Seeing no one else speak up, Kerlan begins. "Well, on the way here on the barge, we encountered four Ogres during the night. We took care of them and continued on our way. Admittedly, it was closer to Pembrose than to Twain, but it couldn't hurt to mention it. Speaking with the sailors on the barge we heard several rumors about many creatures in this area and we would like to know if you have any more information on them, or even more stories we have yet to hear." Kerlan then relates the rumors about the tomb of Drow wizard Larin Karr, The Wyrm of Quail Valley, Giants in the Forest of Nin, Orcs or Hobgoblins in the valley, a Witch in the Forest, monsters turning men to stone, and the Underdark Passages. "We recognize the descriptions of many of these creatures and I find it troubling the number of rumors that are circulating. It seems there is much trouble in the area. Are we likely to encounter any problems on our way to Crus's tower?"


----------



## Scotley (Jul 1, 2008)

*Tylara*

As Kerlan is doing a good job of information sharing with the Constable, Tylara glances about the office for anything interesting like wanted posters.


----------



## Leif (Jul 2, 2008)

*Constable Duggin*



KerlanRayne said:


> Seeing no one else speak up, Kerlan begins. "Well, on the way here on the barge, we encountered four Ogres during the night. We took care of them and continued on our way. Admittedly, it was closer to Pembrose than to Twain, but it couldn't hurt to mention it. Speaking with the sailors on the barge we heard several rumors about many creatures in this area and we would like to know if you have any more information on them, or even more stories we have yet to hear." Kerlan then relates the rumors about the tomb of Drow wizard Larin Karr, The Wyrm of Quail Valley, Giants in the Forest of Nin, Orcs or Hobgoblins in the valley, a Witch in the Forest, monsters turning men to stone, and the Underdark Passages. "We recognize the descriptions of many of these creatures and I find it troubling the number of rumors that are circulating. It seems there is much trouble in the area. Are we likely to encounter any problems on our way to Crus's tower?"



Constable Duggin puffs furiously at his short clay pipe as Kerlan begins his tale, and he continues to smoke urgently all the way through it.  He is very attentive and thoughtful-looking, and he seems to be really trying hard to give you some counsel that will be worth something.  [Either: a- he is really a conscientious constable; b- he is fearful about the sort of vengeance that might be meted out by dissatisfied wizards; c- he is anxious that you give Wizard Crus (who is probably EASILY the most powerful person in this area) a good report of him; or, d- maybe it is something else entirely....]  As Kerlan finishes up the story of your journey thus far, Constable Duggin pulls his pipe from his mouth, studies its contents, knocks said contents out into a short barrel behind his desk, and then begins to re-fill it.  

He says, "Ahh, I see!  Hmm, where to begin, where to begin....  Well let me start by saying that the rumors of Drow Wizards, Witches, and the Underdark are items best discussed with Wizard Crus.  I'm not qualified to speak intelligently about those topics, but I will say that I have heard those tales, too.  Now about the Wyrm of Quail Valley and the monsters turning men to stone, I have heard some about the Wyrm, and we occasionally hear of someone being turned to stone, but I really don't think that the turning to stone is a problem tied to any specific area.  And, I'm none too sure that you fellows better go looking for the Wyrm of Quail Valley just yet, unless there's an awful lot more to you than meets the eye!  You just might find him, and that, I'm afraid, would be a rather short and sad battle, indeed.  Now about folks being turned to stone,  that is rather more of a transient hazard of the sort that travelers all over Termana must face.   And there may be the odd Giant loose in the Forest of Nin also; mostly, I believe, it's them as what's of the two-headed variety!  There are both orcs and hobgoglins to be found 'round these parts.  The biggest bunch of orcs is off in the Forest of Nin somewhere (and I hear that they skulk about down in the Underdark, too), but now I've heard that a big gang of Hobgoblins has moved into the old abandoned Keep just a short distance north of Pembrose.  No, you'll have no trouble getting from here to Crus's Tower.  Why it's just past the outskirts of Twain, so your already there!"

OOC:  I tried to faithfully draw part of the map of Twain that's in the module.  I have no idea why Crus's Tower isn't shown, but it's supposed to be "just past the edge of the map," which seems like a total cop-out to me!


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Leif said:


> Now about the Wyrm of Quail Valley ... I'm none too sure that you fellows better go looking for the Wyrm of Quail Valley just yet, unless there's an awful lot more to you than meets the eye!  You just might find him, and that, I'm afraid, would be a rather short and sad battle, indeed.



Kerlan looks a little offended at the comment. "A simple warning about the Wyrm would have sufficed, I think we are better judges than you of what we can handle." Kerlan regains his calm and continues. "I thank you for answering my questions. If no one else has anything to ask, I think we should rest and proceed to Crus's tower tomorrow." Kerlan looks around at the others for any more questions.


----------



## Leif (Jul 3, 2008)

*Constable Duggin*



KerlanRayne said:


> Kerlan looks a little offended at the comment. "A simple warning about the Wyrm would have sufficed, I think we are better judges than you of what we can handle." Kerlan regains his calm and continues. "I thank you for answering my questions. If no one else has anything to ask, I think we should rest and proceed to Crus's tower tomorrow." Kerlan looks around at the others for any more questions.



"Of course you're absolutely right, Mister Wizard Sir, and I humbly beg your forgiveness!  Please, Mister Wizard Sir, I beg you to not mention my insensitve mistake to Wizard Crus?!  I am _truly_ sorry, and I plead wth you not to turn me into anything....ummm...unnatural....please, please, please, please?"  The poor Constable looks as if he might mess his drawers, if he hasn't already.


----------



## rossrebailey (Jul 3, 2008)

KerlanRayne said:


> Kerlan looks a little offended at the comment. "A simple warning about the Wyrm would have sufficed, I think we are better judges than you of what we can handle." Kerlan regains his calm and continues. "I thank you for answering my questions. If no one else has anything to ask, I think we should rest and proceed to Crus's tower tomorrow." Kerlan looks around at the others for any more questions.




Max smiles and nods in agreement with Kerlan.  Thank you very much, constable.  And thank you, Kerlan.  You have put things into perspective for me.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Leif said:


> "Of course you're absolutely right, Mister Wizard Sir, and I humbly beg your forgiveness!  Please, Mister Wizard Sir, I beg you to not mention my insensitve mistake to Wizard Crus?!  I am _truly_ sorry, and I plead wth you not to turn me into anything....ummm...unnatural....please, please, please, please?" The poor Constable looks as if he might mess his drawers, if he hasn't already.



Kerlan is surprised by the urgent pleading and speaks soothingly. "Don't worry, I am not a vengeful man for such a small slight. All is forgiven."


----------



## Leif (Jul 3, 2008)

*Constable Duggin*



KerlanRayne said:


> Kerlan is surprised by the urgent pleading and speaks soothingly. "Don't worry, I am not a vengeful man for such a small slight. All is forgiven."



Constable Duggin clears his throat and quickly re-gains his composure. "Oh, thank you, Mister Wizard Sir, THANK YOU.  Can you find your way back to the inn?  I have something rather urgent to attend to."  The Constable goes straight to the closet where he keeps his spare working clothes.  

OOC:  You're not going to humiliate him further, I hope?  And you can find your way back blindfolded.  This is, in Scotley's words, a "half-duck town" at most.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Leif said:


> OOC:  You're not going to humiliate him further, I hope?  And you can find your way back blindfolded.  This is, in Scotley's words, a "half-duck town" at most.



OOC: I didn't humiliate him, I just lightly scolded him. Ah well, Kerlan is not used to the fear exhibited by some people around magic and Wizards. Later in his career he might figure out how to use it to his advantage, but for now he just has to get used to it.


----------



## Leif (Jul 3, 2008)

*OOC:  RE -- Constable Duggin*

It was the DM's mistake that Constable Duggin made that error in speaking to the wizards, not the Constable's.  So I tried to make up for it by having him be extra deferential to you.  Might have gotten a bit carried away there, but just a bit.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 3, 2008)

*Tylara*

"Thank you Constable. We'll leave you to your important work here." Not wishing to cause further disruption in the local law enforcement Tylara suggests they take a stroll about the little town, before making their way back to the inn. The confines of the barge have left her with an urge to stretch her legs.


----------



## Leif (Jul 4, 2008)

*Constable Duggin*

The Constable looks very relieved when Tylara suggests that the wizards depart.  "You don't mind showing yourselves out, do you, Sirs and Madam?  He is a little bit preoccupied just now...


----------



## Leif (Jul 4, 2008)

*OOC, for Tylara, and All*

It's in the evening now, so no shops will be open at this hour.  Are you just wanting to stretch your legs for real, or do you seek more information about Twain?  Ahh, no matter:  here's a list of the shops in town:  the Constable's Office, the Hog's Head Inn, Angus Carl's Fine Jewelry, the aforementioned LARGE private residence, Burston's Dry Goods, a Tannery, the Kennel, the Smithy, and a few other smaller residences.  It takes you all of about ten minutes to cover the entire town.  You can see a tall edifice not too far distant from the eastern edge of Twain that is, presumably, Crus's tower.  (Keep standing out in the street after full dark for a few minutes, and I'll make another wandering monster check for you guys! )


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jul 4, 2008)

Leif said:


> (Keep standing out in the street after full dark for a few minutes, and I'll make another wandering monster check for you guys! )



OOC: Uh oh. I say we go back to the inn. Maybe we can chat up the bartender about Taylor Kyle and Thorfax Mines. Other than that, I'd say the day is over.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 5, 2008)

*Tylara*

"Yes, I think we've seen about all there is to see of Twain for tonight. The Inn it is."


----------



## rossrebailey (Jul 5, 2008)

Max looks whistfully at the few stars already shining, and shrugs his shoulders.  At least sleeping indoors is safe, he muses.


----------



## Leif (Jul 5, 2008)

*In for the Night (Inn?)*

The Wizards decide that they've seen just about all of Twain that they can stomach for one night, and retire to the Hog's Head Inn. The accomodations there are very rustic, to say the least, but comfortable and cozy. Fairly reminiscent of sleeping over at your grandma's house. There's even a fresh batch of hot chocolate for those who wish to partake. (With little marshmallows, even!)

The inkeeper, Felix Wurst, has already retired for the evening, and you are served by his wife, Penelope. She is also dressed for bed in her flannel housecoat. She does not seem to be very knowledgable about any goings on outside of Twain, so it would seem to be advisable to wait until morning to chat with Felix about any questions that you have.


----------



## rossrebailey (Jul 5, 2008)

Max is pretty pooped himself for some inexplicable reason, but he looks forward to asking the Happy Sausage some questions tomorrow morning.


----------



## Leif (Jul 6, 2008)

*Morning, Friday, June 1, 2112 Y.M.*

The night passes peacefully, and you all awake refreshed at whatever hour is customary for you. (Unless some of your noisy comrades awaken earlier and decide to disturb you, that is.)

OOC:  I made trip to Twain take a total of around three days, but a previous in a previous post I said "at least two more days" after your first day of travel, so we'll just call it Friday, 6/1/2112 for simplicity's sake, since it doesn't really matter anyway.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jul 6, 2008)

Kerlan comes down for breakfast and after he is done, he asks the barkeep about Taylor Kyle and Thorfax Mines.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 6, 2008)

*Tylara*

Staying up later than usual reading in her room, perhaps buoyed by the sugary hot chocolate, Tylara is a little later than usual coming down this morning. She inquires after some tea and fruit, maybe a porridge for breakfast. She greets her companions with a few jibes and quips before eating.


----------



## Leif (Jul 7, 2008)

*Felix Wurst*

Felix serves up a steaming hot bowl of porridge to Tylara and calls for the little woman to bring a selection of fruits.

"Ahh, Taylor Kyle," says Felix to Kerlan, "Well, as you may know, Taylor Kyle is the overseer of Twain.  He is the younger brother of Lord Jeremy Kyle who lives in the big manor on the edge of Pembrose.  Taylor Kyle is also in charge of the Thorfax Mines.  The Thorfax Mines are located about 6 miles to the southwest of here in the Gaskar Hills, which are a nasty place, terrible terrain, and quite dangerous in fact!  There are about 40 men working to produce the iron ore from the mine at any given time, which is quite a boon to Twain, let me tell you.  When the miners get a day off, once per week, most of them come here to drink their troubles away.  There are three of the miners at that table in the corner."  Felix indicates three well-juiced, filthy men who are busily getting even further into their cups.  They must have been drinking all night long to be this drunk in the morning, but you don't remember seeing them at this table last night.

OOC:  If you'll remember, you saw a statue of Lord Jeremy Kyle as soon as you got into Pembrose.  See Post #12.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 7, 2008)

capizzio bounds down the steps to the commen room having awoken quite refreshes. he has a slight glow about his face as he was doing a few warm ups in his room. the rapier at his side is tapping the steps behind him in rythem to the gingling chain and his lively steps. he arrives at the table gives a serving girl a flitus wink and seats  himself listening befor he decides on saying any thing at all.


----------



## Leif (Jul 7, 2008)

Scott DeWar said:


> capizzio bounds down the steps to the commen room having awoken quite refreshes. he has a slight glow about his face as he was doing a few warm ups in his room. the rapier at his side is tapping the steps behind him in rythem to the gingling chain and his lively steps. he arrives at the table gives a serving girl a flitus wink and seats  himself listening befor he decides on saying any thing at all.



"Well, Sir," says the ample-bosomed serving girl with a wink to Capizzio, "you're looking awfully spry this morning!"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 7, 2008)

]ooc[ befor i go too far, what are the ages of the participants of this thread? not to mention any over the sholder screen watchers where parents and childre may be reading together?


----------



## Leif (Jul 7, 2008)

Scott DeWar said:


> ]ooc[ befor i go too far, what are the ages of the participants of this thread? not to mention any over the sholder screen watchers where parents and childre may be reading together?



ooc:  I don't think we have any underage participants, but I'm not positive of that.  And who knows about the onlookers?  

IC:  Capizzio quckly gets a stern look from Felix Wurst, but the wench quickly says, "Ohh, Uncle Felix, calm down!"


----------



## Scotley (Jul 7, 2008)

Scott DeWar said:


> ]ooc[ befor i go too far, what are the ages of the participants of this thread? not to mention any over the sholder screen watchers where parents and childre may be reading together?




OOC: At 41 I think I'm old enough, but be aware that EnWorld is considered 'family friendly' and that four letter words are blocked.


----------



## Leif (Jul 7, 2008)

Scotley said:


> OOC: At 41 I think I'm old enough, but be aware that EnWorld is considered 'family friendly' and that four letter words are blocked.



OOC:    I don't expect Capizzio will get too carried away with Felix's neice.

[sblock=Mowgli]In post 220, you were talking about having short legs and not being able to keep up.  I thought that's why you rode Kasi?  Just curious.[/sblock]


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jul 7, 2008)

Leif said:


> "Ahh, Taylor Kyle," says Felix to Kerlan, "Well, as you may know, Taylor Kyle is the overseer of Twain.  He is the younger brother of Lord Jeremy Kyle who lives in the big manor on the edge of Pembrose.  Taylor Kyle is also in charge of the Thorfax Mines.  The Thorfax Mines are located about 6 miles to the southwest of here in the Gaskar Hills, which are a nasty place, terrible terrain, and quite dangerous in fact!  There are about 40 men working to produce the iron ore from the mine at any given time, which is quite a boon to Twain, let me tell you.  When the miners get a day off, once per week, most of them come here to drink their troubles away.  There are three of the miners at that table in the corner."  Felix indicates three well-juiced, filthy men who are busily getting even further into their cups.  They must have been drinking all night long to be this drunk in the morning, but you don't remember seeing them at this table last night.



Finding nothing interesting in the information he none the less files it away in his mind for future reference. "What about Crus and his tower?" Kerlan asks excitedly. He turns to his fellow wizards and says, "I've never been to an actual Wizard's Tower before." Turning back to Felx he asks, "How tall is it? What is Crus like?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 8, 2008)

*Manny*

Manny makes his way down to the common room and takes a seat on a corner of the table.  He asks for a small portion of fruit and some cream of wheat.


----------



## Leif (Jul 8, 2008)

*Felix Wurst*



KerlanRayne said:


> Finding nothing interesting in the information he none the less files it away in his mind for future reference. "What about Crus and his tower?" Kerlan asks excitedly. He turns to his fellow wizards and says, "I've never been to an actual Wizard's Tower before." Turning back to Felx he asks, "How tall is it? What is Crus like?"



Felix says to Kerlan, "Oh, I thought that you gentlemen must already be acauainted with Master Crus!  His tower stands just to the east of the village, and it is six stories high.  Master Crus is a quiet sort, but kind, in his own way.  In all my time here, I have never had cause to find any fault in him.  I would say that it is his powerful presence in Twain that keeps us from having more trouble than we would have otherwise, what with all the wild creatures living around here."  Felix puts a small bowl before Manny, and ladles cream of wheat in it to the brim.  "There you are, Wee Sir! Would you like some raisins to go with that?  Or perhaps something else sweet?"  He places a bowl of brown sugar near Manny, and a dish of raisins and dates, and one of  strawberries, too.  And he pours cups of strong, but delicious, coffee for all, too.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 8, 2008)

Scotley said:


> OOC: At 41 I think I'm old enough, but be aware that EnWorld is considered 'family friendly' and that four letter words are blocked.




]ooc[ hmmm, 41, that is awfully young...not sure about that...not to mention onlookers on en world may be even younger... ]/ooc[

Capizzio sits down turn his attention away from felix and his neice and procedes to blush to a fetching shade of purple.

"ahem, uh,er, "breakfast please"


----------



## Leif (Jul 8, 2008)

*Felix Wurst*

Felix roughly puts a big plate of scrambled eggs, sausage, and pancakes in front of Capizzio with a loud "thunk" and scowl.  However, when he notices Capizzio's blush, his expression softens and he says, "Oh, think nothing of it lad.  You wouldn't be the first to fall victim to her charm,"  as he passes you the butter and a big jug of syrup.

[sblock=Scott DeWar, OOC]Thank you for saying that 41 is young!  I'll be 41 in less than 1 month.  (Guess that makes me a fetus now, huh!  )[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 8, 2008)

*Tylara*

Tylara reaches for the coffee, perhaps causing some concern among her fellows. Anything more strongly caffeinated than herb tea has a tendency to enhance her already dangerous and over-eager personality. "Oh Master Crus is a friend of a friend and we are just dropping off a little gift and paying our respects while we do a little site-seeing."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 8, 2008)

Leif said:


> Felix roughly puts a big plate of scrambled eggs, sausage, and pancakes in front of Capizzio with a loud "thunk" and scowl.  However, when he notices Capizzio's blush, his expression softens and he says, "Oh, think nothing of it lad.  You wouldn't be the first to fall victim to her charm,"  as he passes you the butter and a big jug of syrup.




 to prevent any further ...mishaps...the wizard simply refrains from opening his mouth for any thing other then food. His foot can never taste as good as breakfast!

at Tylara's comment reguarding the relationship to thier quarry, he just simply nods in confirmation (actions speak louder then words?) .



> [sblock=Scott DeWar, OOC]Thank you for saying that 41 is young!  I'll be 41 in less than 1 month.  (Guess that makes me a fetus now, huh!  )[/sblock]




[sblock=old age]as i am older then dirt and older then either one of you, ... all i can say is respect your elders, sonny![/sblock]


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jul 9, 2008)

Leif said:


> Felix says to Kerlan, "Oh, I thought that you gentlemen must already be acauainted with Master Crus! His tower stands just to the east of the village, and it is six stories high. Master Crus is a quiet sort, but kind, in his own way.  In all my time here, I have never had cause to find any fault in him. I would say that it is his powerful presence in Twain that keeps us from having more trouble than we would have otherwise, what with all the wild creatures living around here."



"Ah, yes. We will have to ask him about that too." Kerlan looks around to the others. "Is there anything else to do after breakfast, or should we just head over to the tower?"

OOC: I'm about to hit the big 3 0 in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 9, 2008)

KerlanRayne said:


> OOC: I'm about to hit the big 3 0 in a couple of weeks.




]ooc[ hmmmm...can i even remember being that young? ]/ooc[


----------



## rossrebailey (Jul 9, 2008)

Max is quietly consuming porridge and listening.

ooc: what are the odds that three of us are 41 years old.  Do I hear four?


----------



## Leif (Jul 9, 2008)

*OOC:  Attention rossrebailey!*

OOC:  Hey!  Don't make me 41 yet!  I've still got just over 3 weeks left to go!  (But Mowgli is also 41, btw.)  (Mowgli, Scotley, and I all went to high school together, and we went to college together too, for that matter.)


----------



## rossrebailey (Jul 9, 2008)

Leif said:


> OOC:  Hey!  Don't make me 41 yet!  I've still got just over 3 weeks left to go!  (But Mowgli is also 41, btw.)  (Mowgli, Scotley, and I all went to high school together, and we went to college together too, for that matter.)



OOC: Ok, so mysterious cosmic forces for evil are not drawing 4 41-yr-old D&D geeks together for the month of August .  I'm glad to know a little history about the group.  My apologies to the DM for over-estimating his age .


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 9, 2008)

]ooc[ how about three 41 yearolds and one 45 yearold? is that close enough? I know that 45 is not that much older, but when all of your local d and d friends call you older then dirt ... well it sinks in eventually.]/ooc[


----------



## Leif (Jul 9, 2008)

*We're Off To See The Wizard!*

We'll go ahead and move forward with the visit to Crus's place this evening.

OOC:  So, by my reckoning, these are the 41-year-olds mentioned so far:

Leif (as of a few more weeks from now, but close enough)
Scotley
Mowgli
rossrebailey
*Yea, Class of  1985!!*

And the Grandpa Poobah of the thread, 45-year-old Scott DeWar! 

rossre, what part of Mizzou is your home?  Just curious about the potential for a possible across-the-table game instead of an across-the-www.  Please ignore my question if not interested.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 9, 2008)

Leif said:


> We'll go ahead and move forward with the visit to Crus's place this evening.
> 
> OOC:  So, by my reckoning, these are the 41-year-olds mentioned so far:
> 
> ...












*OOC:*


 So I'm the baby at 25....


----------



## Leif (Jul 9, 2008)

renau1g said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> So I'm the baby at 25....




OOC:  Don't look so sad!  I'm sure that any of us old fogies would gladly change places with you.  I know that I sure would!


----------



## rossrebailey (Jul 9, 2008)

Leif said:


> rossre, what part of Mizzou is your home?  Just curious about the potential for a possible across-the-table game instead of an across-the-www.  Please ignore my question if not interested.




My home is Morris Plains, NJ, but thank you for thinking of me for across-the-table.


----------



## Leif (Jul 9, 2008)

rossrebailey said:


> My home is Morris Plains, NJ, but thank you for thinking of me for across-the-table.



My Pleasure!  I'm always up for new gaming victims, uhh, buddies!


----------



## Leif (Jul 10, 2008)

*Crus's Tower*

The wizards spend the morning in the Hog's Head Inn and puttering around Twain.  After a hearty lunch at the Hog's Head, they decide that it's time to go and see Crus.  Crus's tower is situated about half a mile, give or take, to the east of Twain.  There is a fairly good road that leads out to it and then continues on past it.  Crus's Tower is between the road and the Quail River and there are some smaller outbuilings closer to the river bank, with one right on the bank that has a sturdy dock just behind it.  A good-sized boat is moored there, as are several smaller boats.

The tower itself is 60 feet in diameter and 50 feet tall.  It is constructed wholly of mortared stone and capped by a crenellated parapet.  There is a board affixed beside the door that bears a stylized "C" in the midst of several arcane looking symbols.  You surmise that this is to deter casual passersby from disturbing Crus.  

Tylara, being the fastest walker among you (or so she fancies) is the first one to approach the door, and being something of a headstrong lass, she immediately knocks loudly.  Poor Manny has to run a little bit to keep from falling too far behind, but _most_ of his friends are, thankfully, more considerate of his short legs.   As the rest of the group joins her on the doorstep, a large mouth appears on the wall beside the door, and speaks in a very deep bass voice:

"Yesssssssss?  What do you want?
What's the matter, haven't you ever met a talking tower before?  
Mwaaaahh ha ha haaaaaaaaa!"


----------



## renau1g (Jul 10, 2008)

"I have only heard of such powerful magic employed in the towers of great wizards, surely we have come to the right place then, the home of Crus?" Xavier says in a loud voice, hoping that his words can travel through the stone of this tower.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 10, 2008)

*Tylara*

Startled, but unwilling to let it show before her fellow wizards, Tylara responds, "I must say that I have not heretofore encountered a talking tower. Would you be so kind as to use your impressive voice to alert the Wizard Cuss that he has visitors from Whirtlestaff's and that we bring greetings from his old friend Professor Jack Claret?"


----------



## Leif (Jul 10, 2008)

*Wizard Crus*

When Tylara says this, you hear a loud "THUNK" from behind the door, followed by some muffled cursing, and some liquid that appears to be wine begins to seep under the bottom of the door.  Soon enough, the door creeeeeeaks open a bit, and the wizened head of a human peeks around quite a bit lower than you would expect for a human.  "So....Indeed....ah hmmmm, so tell me, how is Jack these days, or as we used to call him, 'Old Number Seven'?"

When the mouth on the wall finished speaking, it faded back into the wall until it vanished once again.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jul 10, 2008)

Leif said:


> a large mouth appears on the wall beside the door, and speaks in a very deep bass voice:
> 
> "Yesssssssss?  What do you want?
> What's the matter, haven't you ever met a talking tower before?
> Mwaaaahh ha ha haaaaaaaaa!"



Kerlan looks at the mouth from the back of the group and speculates. "I believe that is a Magic Mouth, possibly with Permanency," he says quietly to those nearby, but not loud enough for Crus to hear. 

OOC: Spellcraft Roll (1d20+13=25). Am I right?


----------



## Leif (Jul 10, 2008)

KerlanRayne said:


> Kerlan looks at the mouth from the back of the group and speculates. "I believe that is a Magic Mouth, possibly with Permanency," he says quietly to those nearby, but not loud enough for Crus to hear.
> 
> OOC: Spellcraft Roll (1d20+13=25). Am I right?



Kerlan thought that he was being quiet, but, apparently, Crus has extremely superior hearing.  "Ahhhh!  Well, I'm glad to see you've got at least ONE skilled wizard among you, what with all that nonsense the rest of you were spouting about talking towers!  That trick is to ward off the ignorant masses, door-to-door rat-catchers, and whatnot.  It is not intended to fool those knowledgable about arcane secrets.  But I am forgetting my manners!  Come in, come in all!!"

OOC:  Sorry Kerlan, I couldn't resist!  I was just so happy to have someone speak up and tell it like it is.  Are you going to put me in the Naughty-DM-Time-Out chair now?


----------



## Scotley (Jul 10, 2008)

*Tylara*

The elf enters the tower after giving Kerlan an icy look. "Professor Claret was well when last we saw him. He sends his regards and a package," which she duly extends to him--A blue rectangular birch wood box.


----------



## Leif (Jul 10, 2008)

*Wizard Crus*

The older wizard has now become a child again:  Upon seeing the box that Tylara is offering to him, he goes to the middle of the room where everyone can see him clearly, sits in the floor on a big pillow, and then motions for Tylara to bring him his present.  "Oh, goody goody goody!!!  I wonder what it is?"  He looks thoughtful for a moment and then his eyes get as big as saucers and he says, "Ohhh!!  And after this, we'll all have CAKE!!!!" 

OOC:  Some of you may soon begin to wonder just how "tightly" this dude is "wrapped."  (Not that it appears to bother him in the slightest.)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 10, 2008)

capizzio starts just a bit at the mouth but scowls at the revelation brought by Kerlin. He is now wondering what the gift just is as the reation of the man seems to be that of a second childhood. he cautiously awaits for the meeting tocontinue with neutral attitude though as the mystry unfolds.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 10, 2008)

Xavier looks at the others in disbelief, now realizing why this man has set up shop way out here in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jul 11, 2008)

Scotley said:


> The elf enters the tower after giving Kerlan an icy look.



Kerlan responds with an overly innocent look. He overlooks Crus's eccentricities and waits for him to open the package.







Leif said:


> OOC:  Sorry Kerlan, I couldn't resist!  I was just so happy to have someone speak up and tell it like it is.  Are you going to put me in the Naughty-DM-Time-Out chair now?



OOC: No problem. Kerlan is very practical and I think he can handle a little praise.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 11, 2008)

*Tylara*

Tylara hands over the package and waits to see what is inside and wondering if this fellow is entirely safe to be around.


----------



## Leif (Jul 11, 2008)

*Aside to Tylara*

OOC:  He's probably not.  But that's what makes this all FUN, riiiiight? 

IC post coming this evening.


----------



## Leif (Jul 12, 2008)

*Crus*

Crus waits for all the wizards to be seated, and then he proceeds to tear into the package with great gusto.  There are two cloth bags inside, and a note.  Crus reads the note carefully twice over, and then he takes the smaller bag, the red one, and hands it to Tylara.  Crus himself opens the purple bag, the larger one, and pulls out a Mithral scepter, which has a large star at the end.

"Oh, he _shouldn't_ have!"  Crus holds the rod aloft, and suddenly he is attired in rich clothing and jewelry as befits a king or emperor.  "This gentlemen, is a Rod of Splendor!"  And turning to Tylara he says, "Professor Claret thought that you might be needing that," he points to the red bag, "to assist you in your travels.  It is only a _LOAN_, mind you!  It is a wand of _Cure Serious Wounds_, and Professor Claret expects it back with at least one unused charge, but it is fully charged now.  {OOC: I'm not playing favorites here, I just don't want you guys to fall short of success due to a lack of healing.}  Crus also tells you the command word for the wand.  {Indulge your imagination for this.}

IC:  Crus moves to a table on which is a hand bell, and vigorously rings the bell.  In short order a human lady dressed in a maid's uniform appears, and looks floored by the Crusr's newly spiffed-up appearance.  Crus says, "See to it that the dining chamber is prepared, with the usual libations and snacks for a party, please."  The maid curtseys quickly and hurries off to carry to the order.  "Let's allow them a few moments to make everything ready, and then we can adjourn to the dining hall.  I know that you have many questions, and I will do my best to fully answer all your desires."  You make small talk for a few moments while Crus smokes a pipe, and then you ascend two levels to the dining chamber.  The great, round table is heavily laden with goblets, plates, cheeses, wine, several varieties of fruit juice, and enough finger foods to feed a small army.  Crus takes his accustomed seat in the largest chair in the room, and motions for you to help yourselves.


----------



## rossrebailey (Jul 12, 2008)

Max takes his time with the meal. While he eats he waits for a sign from Crus that it is time to get down to business.  Meanwhile, perhaps a few amusing anecdotes will enliven the mood. 

This reminds me of a lovely dinner I enjoyed with some fellow travellers at the estate of Baron von Schnapps!  He wanted to thank us for saving his daughter from a horrible band of orcs.  We didn't have the heart to tell him that the orcs had willingly returned her to us!  They had grown tired of her voice and began to believe that no one would want to ransome her.  In any case, the dinner was excellent!


----------



## Scotley (Jul 12, 2008)

*Tylara*

The elf slips the wand into a long neglected pocket designed for such things. Then she piles a plate so high with fruit, cheese and finger foods that only a one blessed with an abnormally high sense of balance and coordination could possibly manuver it without spillage. She takes a goblet of wine and begins to sample the food. "So Magus, tell us of your friendship with Professor Claret. I expect you've had some adventures in your time."


----------



## Leif (Jul 12, 2008)

*Crus*

The Magus adjusts himself in his comfy chair, and takes a long drag from his pipe.  "Oh, I know!  Let me tell you one about your Professor Claret.  When he was a student at Whirtlestaffs, which wasn't all that many years ago, he had a reputation for being a know-it-all, and he was always blowing the curve for every exam that was given.  Now this was during my tenure as a professor at Whirtlestaffs, and Jack was one of my pupils.  There was one time in particular when he studied, and studied, and studied, but he just couldn't unlock the secret of working through a particularly difficult transmutation.  When test time came around he was _beside_ himself, let me tell you!  He passed, of course, but he didn't turn in the top paper this time.  No, siree! His was the SEVENTH highest score!  Well, poor Jack, from that moment on was "Old Number Seven" to the rest of the class!  Yes, Daniel "Jack" Claret, 'Old Number Seven!' "  Crus smiles broadly and sighs.  "I wonder if he ever really lived that one down?"


----------



## rossrebailey (Jul 12, 2008)

I don't think Old Number Seven has quite disappeared from the school legends, but rather has become a kind of a proverb to warn overconfident students.  I didn't even know it referred to Professor Claret! chuckles Max.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 12, 2008)

Capizzio samples from the many varied and wonderful foods before him only barely hearing the ancedotes being spoken. In his years as a street urchin he never could have dreamed of such wonderful ... things!  he not quite dicreetly passes Tylara  just to catch a hint of her perfume, doing this seveeral times befor he finally sits, a slight blush of guilt coloring his cheeks and ears.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 12, 2008)

*Tylara*

"Do sit down Capizzio, your making me dizzy with all that pacing about. I see you have several foods known to be aphrodisiacs on your plate. Planning a big night are you? The prawns with ginger mustard are supposed to be particularly uplifting. Are you thinking of a certain serving wench's ample charms." She takes a tiny, but vaguely phallus-shaped red pickled-pepper from her plate and drops it onto her extended tongue and rolls it into her mouth before giving a slight moan of pleasure as she consumes it. "Shall I slip a few of these home to your bosomy friend? They are most titillating." She quickly turns and takes a generous sip of wine hoping Capizzio doesn't see the beads of sweat popping out on her forehead from the spicy pepper and thus spoil the effect she was going for.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jul 13, 2008)

Leif said:


> "Professor Claret thought that you might be needing that," he points to the red bag, "to assist you in your travels.  It is only a _LOAN_, mind you!  It is a wand of _Cure Serious Wounds_, and Professor Claret expects it back with at least one unused charge, but it is fully charged now.  {OOC: I'm not playing favorites here, I just don't want you guys to fall short of success due to a lack of healing.}



When Kerlan hears about the wand his eyes widen slightly in amazement knowing that the wand is worth twice as much as everything he owns. It is a very generous "Loan."
Kerlan partakes of the many wonderful foods and listens to the others talk. "How long have you lived here Crus? It's the first Wizard's tower I've seen and it seems very nice. I might be able to have one of my own someday."


----------



## Leif (Jul 13, 2008)

*Magus Crus*

"Yes, well, you fellows look like a very active, rambunctious lot.  I don't expect that you are really very eager to hear an old professor go on and on about the good old days, but I do thank you for your kind attention and interest.  You seem like the sorts who prefer some more excitement and adventure in your lives."  He winks at all of you.  "You know......there is quite a bit of adventure to be had right here in Quail Valley, if only one knows where to look for it."  He "steeples" his hands together and looks up at the ceiling.  "If you were to _want_ me to do so I, um, might be persuaded to point you in a direction that might help you find some of this excitement."

And turning to Kerlan, Crus says, "I have lived here in this tower for a number of years.  I was once the adventuring sort myself, you know!  The Silver Cross was the name of our adventuring band, and the last adventure that I participated in with them took place right here in this tower!  There was an ancient evil in this place: a vampire!  We defeated him, and as a part of my share of the proceeds, I asked for the tower.  It has been a nice, quiet home for me ever since, and it does serve admirably as a wizard's tower, thank you very much!"


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jul 13, 2008)

Leif said:


> "You seem like the sorts who prefer some more excitement and adventure in your lives." He winks at all of you. "You know......there is quite a bit of adventure to be had right here in Quail Valley, if only one knows where to look for it."  He "steeples" his hands together and looks up at the ceiling.  "If you were to _want_ me to do so I, um, might be persuaded to point you in a direction that might help you find some of this excitement."



Yes, we have heard many rumors about "excitement" in this area, some of which we are not ready to take on yet. We would most certainly be interested in any information and advice you may have about them."


----------



## Leif (Jul 13, 2008)

*Magus Crus*

"There are a number of different things, exploits, if you will, that you could do.   One of the least challenging, _safest_, things for you to do might be to rid Lord Kyle of an infestation of hobgoblins in an abandoned keep near Pembrose.  It is located 6 or 7 miles to the north of Pembrose, so you would probably be better off to make that your temporary base of operations while you take care of this.  Do you have any friends in Pembrose?  And ... I _might_ be persuaded to take something of a holiday in Pembrose myself, just in case you need a little advice.  I'll let you do all of your own 'heavy lifting' though!"


----------



## Scotley (Jul 13, 2008)

*Tylara*

With an effort, Tylara tears herself from harassing Capizzio to listen to the old man's words. "Yes we would like to visit Pembrose and help out in any way we can. We'd welcome your advice if you'd care to join us. We've little experience at clearing old keeps of hobgoblins." She takes a sip of wine and asks a question, "We heard a rumor of a Dark Elf wizard, Larin Karr, having been active in these parts. Do you know anything of that?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 13, 2008)

capizzio is eaating his third ginger mustard prawn when tylara pipes up, ""Do sit down Capizzio, your making me dizzy with all that pacing about. I see you have several foods known to be aphrodisiacs on your plate. Planning a big night are you? The prawns with ginger mustard are supposed to be particularly uplifting. Are you thinking of a certain serving wench's ample charms." 

he suddenly turns a medium burn red at her comments, as he had not noticed the ginger and was not aware of the aphrodisial properties. as he watchers her 'take a tiny, but vaguely phallus-shaped red pickled-pepper from her plate and drops it onto her extended tongue and roll it into her mouth before giving a slight moan of pleasure as she consumes it' , he turns a beet red and the prawn in his finger tips show a slight shaking as he sits transfixed on her antics. as kerlin and the retired professer talk all he hears is blah blah blah, pembrose, blah blah hobgoblins, blah blah blah.

_'Pembrose,'_ he thinks to himself,_' ...might be safer there ... evil crreatures to banish so as to help the lord there, ...definitely safer there...'_

He stuffs his mouth and after a bit, and around the foot he was chooing he says, "bembrose, goo prase to go. when do we reave?"  *gulp*


----------



## Leif (Jul 13, 2008)

*Magus Crus*



Scotley said:


> With an effort, Tylara tears herself from harassing Capizzio to listen to the old man's words. "Yes we would like to visit Pembrose and help out in any way we can. We'd welcome your advice if you'd care to join us. We've little experience at clearing old keeps of hobgoblins." She takes a sip of wine and asks a question, "We heard a rumor of a Dark Elf wizard, Larin Karr, having been active in these parts. Do you know anything of that?"



"Ah...Larin Karr.  Is that old story about him still circulating?  Well, yes, he is a real person.  In fact, he was once my pupil at Whirtlestaffs, but he was expelled for, among other things, cheating.  I heard that he was dead, but I do not entirely credit the reports of his demise.  When I last saw him, he was still a fledgling wizard (he had been a rogue before that), but, by now he could be quite formidble, indeed, if he is still alive, and if he was able to continue his arcane studies on his own.  Like most Drow, Larin probably prefers to remain in the Underdark as much as he can.  There are a number of portals to the Underdark located in various places in Quail Valley.  Have you yet discovered one or more of these?"


----------



## Scotley (Jul 13, 2008)

*Tylara*

Adopting her more worldly careworn tone she responds, "Oh, we've mostly been traveling by boat else we'd no doubt have stumbled on such a portal of course." Tylara can hardly contain her excitement at the prospects of adventure being presented. "Is there such an entrance to the underdark nearby?" One more cup of coffee and she'll be ready to venture in before the morning is over...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 13, 2008)

*Manny*

"I think we need to cut Tylara off - the caffeine seems to be going right to her head!"


----------



## Leif (Jul 14, 2008)

*Magus Crus*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> "Oh, we've mostly been traveling by boat else we'd no doubt have stumbled on such a portal of course." Tylara can hardly contain her excitement at the prospects of adventure being presented. "Is there such an entrance to the underdark nearby?" One more cup of coffee and she'll be ready to venture in before the morning is over...




To Tylara's question, Crus says, "Well, before you go traipsing off into the Underdark, I think you would be well advised to set your sights a bit lower and take care of the little hobgoblin problem that I told you about.  But you should be aware that there are many such portals in Quail Valley, if one only looks for them."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 14, 2008)

Capizzio takes tylara's coffee and drinks it befor she een has a realization of what has happened...(i hope) " no more coffee for you..." he then moves the cup far and away from her.  At the mention of the previous occupation of the dark elf he snaps his attention to the elder mage.

"What was his story Master Crus?" he asks, " the dark elf, why be a rogue first, then wizard. was he an orphan or something?"


----------



## Scotley (Jul 14, 2008)

*Tylara*

On the verge of protesting her loss of coffee, Tylara becomes distracted by the Mage's latest comments and Capizzio's question.


----------



## Leif (Jul 14, 2008)

*Magus Crus*

"I really don't know, Capizzio.  Perhaps he has no 'story.'  Perhaps he is just a wicked Drow.  He really wasn't much of a student.  He was always looking to do things the easy way, taking shortcuts, leaving the details for a later time.  I tried to break him of that habit.  Now, though I see that this may have been an error on my part."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 14, 2008)

Capizzio looks to tylara and re-iterates in a soft and gentle voice, "No. More. Coffee. For. You. You will gotta go pee behind every tree between here and pembrose."


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jul 14, 2008)

Leif said:


> "One of the least challenging, _safest_, things for you to do might be to rid Lord Kyle of an infestation of hobgoblins in an abandoned keep near Pembrose. It is located 6 or 7 miles to the north of Pembrose, so you would probably be better off to make that your temporary base of operations while you take care of this.



Listening to this and looking around Crus's tower, Kerlan gets an idea. "How long has the Keep been abandoned? What would happen to it if we did take care of the Hobgoblins?" Thinking a bit more he asks some more pertinent questions. "About how many hobgoblins are there? Do you know of anyone who would know the layout of the Keep, or would we have to ask about that in Pembrose?"

OOC: Is Pembrose the largest city in the area? Would that be the best place for us to get supplies, spells, and magic items?


----------



## Leif (Jul 14, 2008)

*Magus Crus*

"Whoah there, Kerlan!  Take a breath once in awhile, son!  So many questions!  The abandoned keep that I spoke of was built by Lord Kyle to serve as a garrison, but, for whatever reason was left vacant after its construction for just a bit too long, and it was discovered by the aforementioned tribe of Hobgoblins, who decided that if the Humans were not going to use it, then they certainly would.  I'm sure that I have no idea how many hobgoblins are in the keep, but I would expect it to be enough to comprise a typical tribe of Hobgoblins.  I don't specifically know anything of the layout of the keep, and I'm not certain why anyone in Pembrose would know this, either, except of of course for those who built it.  If you really want to know that information, then I expect that you could  ask Lord Kyle, himself.  I am certain that he does indeed have the plans, and I understand that these Hobgoblins are a bit of a thorn in his side, so I expect that he would be glad to have you undertake to rid Quail Valley of these creatures.  Lord Kyle's home is also to be found in Pembrose."

OOC:  Regarding the relative size of Pembrose, see:  http://www.enworld.org/forum/showpost.php?p=4215549&postcount=8

OOC:  Regarding the availability of magic items, the available selection may be somewhat limited, but the two best sources to check in Quail Valley are Pembrose (the largest settlement) and Magus Crus (the most powerful wizard).


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jul 15, 2008)

Leif said:


> "It is located 6 or 7 miles to the north of Pembrose, so you would probably be better off to make that your temporary base of operations while you take care of this.  Do you have any friends in Pembrose?  And ... I _might_ be persuaded to take something of a holiday in Pembrose myself, just in case you need a little advice.  I'll let you do all of your own 'heavy lifting' though!"



"We would be honored if you would accompany us back to Pembrose as a sort of Mentor. How would we get back there, by mundane means or magical?"
"Also, I have some ability in crafting magic items; do you? I wonder if you might help me by supplying a spell or ability that I don't have. Not necessarily now, but maybe down the road. I have nothing specific in mind right now, but knowing what resources I have available is always a good thing."


----------



## Leif (Jul 15, 2008)

*Magus Crus*

"Of course, I can craft certain items like any competent wizard can.  But, like I said, it will work out better if you do your own 'heavy lifting', meaning that you should not depend upon me as a common fall-back position.  If you are really in trouble and I can help, then, of course I will do anything within reason, but this is YOUR adventure, not mine.  And I also have my own interests to see about while you are off on your adventure.  So, while I may help out if necessary, you should try to do this yourselves.  After all, you do want to keep all the booty for yourselves, don't you?   And you will want to go ahead of me to Pembrose, as I have some business to finish up here, first.  But I will be heading that way soon enough.  I may be a week or two behind you.  I'm confident that you can handle things on your own."


----------



## renau1g (Jul 15, 2008)

Struggling to get a word in during the rapid fire conversation, Xavier will reply"That's true, we have proven ourselves in battle, against a trio of ogres no less. While your presence would be more than welcome, I think our development would advance at a faster rate if we are thrown out of the nest, so to speak. I'm for traveling to Pembrose and dealing with this hobgoblin threat" the humans says, adding "as long as we can make it back to classes in time, that is."


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jul 15, 2008)

Leif said:


> "But, like I said, it will work out better if you do your own 'heavy lifting', meaning that you should not depend upon me as a common fall-back position...this is YOUR adventure, not mine."



Oh, yes. I am sorry, I have asked to too much. Your advice would be most welcome. I think we can make it back on or own. I believe the return trip would be only a day or two."


renau1g said:


> Struggling to get a word in during the rapid fire conversation, Xavier will reply"That's true, we have proven ourselves in battle, against a trio of ogres no less. I'm for traveling to Pembrose and dealing with this hobgoblin threat"



"Actually there were four Ogres. Also, I believe that when we return to Pembrose we should speak with the Innkeeper again. We told him we would try to take care of a problem that he had when we returned. After we have heard him out, then we can decide which problem to tackle first."
"Before we leave however, I would love a tour of your tower Crus, especially your library. Do you think that would be possible?"

OOC: The tour is mostly just for fluff, so you don't have to roleplay it out. If there are any spellbooks in the Library he will look through them for anything interesting but if not, just glaze over it.


----------



## Leif (Jul 15, 2008)

*Tower of Magus Crus*

Sure!  Crus will gladly give you the 25 cent tour of his tower.  It does, indeed, appear to be of very, very old construction, but it is incredibly solid and well-built.  Looks like it could stand for another 500 years easily with very minor repairs.  The furnishings are mostly very functional and understated.  Crus has a penchant for hardwood chairs.  There are a few select rooms that are designed for more posh, comfortable relaxation, though.  The library is a very large room that spans two levels of the tower and has a balcony/walkway halfway up, with sliding ladders affixed to the shelves on both levels.  You do NOT see any of Crus's spellbooks, or anything remotely resembling such.


----------



## Leif (Jul 15, 2008)

*Magus Crus*



renau1g said:


> "as long as we can make it back to classes in time, that is."



Crus hears the slight worry in Xavier's voice, and says, "Ahh, that is a very good point!  Leave that to me, and I'll do what I can to smooth things over with Professor Claret."  Crus winks at Xavier.  "I still have some pull when it comes to Whirtlestaffs, _Emeritus_ or not!"


----------



## renau1g (Jul 15, 2008)

KerlanRayne said:


> "Actually there were four Ogres. =




"Ah yes, you are correct, forgive me. It was late, or early depending on your definition, and there was many magical effects being utilized" Xavier replies, somewhat sheepishly.


----------



## Leif (Jul 16, 2008)

*Back to Pembrose?*

Just to clarify, you arrived in Twain during the evening of yesterday, spent a night in the Hog's Head Inn, and came to visit Crus today just before noon.  You have now spent most of the rest of this day talking, pondering, eating, and taking the tour of Crus's tower.

So.....

Do you want to go straight back to the barge office and arrange for passage back to Pembrose, or would you prefer to do that in the morning?

It's now late afternoon of Friday, June 1, 2112 Y.M.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 16, 2008)

*Tylara*

Always at home in library, Tylara will flip through a few books if permitted and looses track of the conversations. Bringing herself back from the dusty tomes of history she comments, "Let's go on and see about a barge. I'd hate to miss one leaving at first light and be stuck here waiting on another." 

She thanks Crus for his hospitality and advice and looks forward to their next meeting in Pembrose.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 16, 2008)

"Sounds like a good plan Tylara, no point in burning daylight" Xavier replies.

Xavier will thank the wizard for the tour and the assistance with Professor Claret


----------



## Leif (Jul 16, 2008)

*Magus Crus*

"My pleasure, Xavier!  It's the least I can do after suggesting that you pursue this course.  Hmmm, Hey!  I'll bet old Professor Claret _knew_ that something like this would happen!"  And as you leave, Crus turns back toward his tower, looking down at the ground and muttering something to himself.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jul 16, 2008)

Leif said:


> "Hey! I'll bet old Professor Claret _knew_ that something like this would happen!"



"I'd say there's no doubt about it. He would not have given us such a wand otherwise." Kerlan leaves with the others for the barge after offering his thanks for the hospitality.


----------



## Leif (Jul 17, 2008)

*Barge Depot in Twain*

The Wizards all march forcefully in to inquire when the barge will be departing for Pembrose again.  They are informed that the next scheduled departure is at first light tomorrow morning.  "And have you enjoyed your visit to Twain, Gentle Wizards?  Of course, you do realize that the One Gold Crown fee that you paid in Pembrose was for a round trip ticket, don't you?  You DO still have your tickets??"


----------



## Scotley (Jul 17, 2008)

*Tylara*

Fumbling in a pouch, Tylara tosses out some walnut shells and an apple core from a snack aboard the barge, before locating a somewhat battered ticket. "Sorry, there's a little Ogre blood on one corner, but I think it is still legible," she notes passing it over.


----------



## Leif (Jul 17, 2008)

Scotley said:


> Fumbling in a pouch, Tylara tosses out some walnut shells and an apple core from a snack aboard the barge, before locating a somewhat battered ticket. "Sorry, there's a little Ogre blood on one corner, but I think it is still legible," she notes passing it over.




"No, no, no, no, no!"  says the apoplectic clerk.  "Just give it to the Captain/Purser when you board the vessel!  She makes a disgusted face and begins to brush away Tylara's garbage from her desk.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 17, 2008)

*Tylara*

"I'll be back before first light then," she puts her ticket away carefully and departs with an airy wave.


----------



## Leif (Jul 17, 2008)

The clerk duly notes in the passenger manifest that all of you will be returning to Pembrose tomorrow.

OOC:  Now what? want to advance to the next wandering monster encouner your arrival in Pembrose?


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jul 18, 2008)

Leif said:


> OOC: Now what? want to advance to the next wandering monster encouner your arrival in Pembrose?



OOC: Sure, let's get this thing moving. Off the Pembrose!


----------



## Leif (Jul 18, 2008)

*Pembrose*

Very well:  After an uneventful boat ride, downstream this time, you arrive in Pembrose on Saturday evening, June 2,2112 Y.M.  and make straight for The Lonesome Drake Inn and Brewery.  Boris and Irma Stenker greet you as old friends.  "Ahh, my good friends the wizards return from Twain!  Shall I put you back in the same rooms as before?"  Not waiting for an answer, he does so.  The rooms at the Lonesom Drake are as quiet and comfortable as you remember, and after a fine meal cooked by Irma, and entertainment by Elwynn the bard, you retire for the night.  When next you post, it will be Sunday morning, June 3, 2112.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jul 18, 2008)

Leif said:


> Boris says, "But, if you find yourselves staying in Quail Valley for awhile, and you have time to help a poor ol' innkeeper like me, maybe you could swing back by and take a look at something for me."



During breakfast Kerlan asks Boris about the "problem" he spoke to us about before leaving.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 18, 2008)

]ooc[ sorry all. was sick yesturday ]/ooc[

Capizzio eventuall just sat and listened to conversation around him, wowed at the arcutectural features of the tower (wondering if there were any secret passages about), tailed along with the crew and produced a ticket from somewhere within the folds of his clothing and remained pretty quiet during the trip to pembrose, keeping his mind busy with taking a guard post on the barge. upon his return to pemborse he was fighting off the creeping edge of bordom as he watched children in the streets. at breakfast he was getting restless until Kerlan asks boris of the 'problem' previously spoken of. he listens intently to what boris has to say.


----------



## Leif (Jul 18, 2008)

OOC:  Last time you were in Pembrose, I was trying to steer you away from Boris's "problem" until you got a bit of experience under your belts.  If you're sure that's what you want to do now, though, I'll sure let you.  You have been warned.  Let the chips fall where they may.


Boris says, "Oh, I'm so glad that you didn't forget about me! I've ah, got this situation down in my basement that I really wish you'd take a look at for me.  There's a door down there, and I can't imagine what it leads to!   When I bought the place it was all barricaded up and everything.  I haven't disturbed it, mind you, but it's always bothered me not knowing what was behind it."


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jul 18, 2008)

Leif said:


> Boris says, "Oh, I'm so glad that you didn't forget about me! I've ah, got this situation down in my basement that I really wish you'd take a look at for me. There's a door down there, and I can't imagine what it leads to! When I bought the place it was all barricaded up and everything. I haven't disturbed it, mind you, but it's always bothered me not knowing what was behind it."



"Barricaded? Hmmm. That implies some sort of danger was associated with the door. Either something tragic happened in the room behind that door, or ....." Kerlan's sentence trails off. He appears to be pondering the possibilities. "I'm not sure, but if I'm right then I don't believe we are prepard right now to investigate. I believe that you may want to put the barricade back up, just in case. Do you happen to know anything unusual about any of the previous owners?"


----------



## Leif (Jul 18, 2008)

*Boris Stenker*

"Oh, bless me!  I haven't gone NEAR the barricade!"  Boris crosses himself and shakes violently.  "And I don't know about anything that may have happened with the previous owners.  Although, I will say that the man that I bought the place from seemed awfully anxious to be rid of it!  I just thought it was my good fortune, though."


----------



## renau1g (Jul 18, 2008)

"Ah, so it appears the old addage about the free lunch was right, or was it let the buyer beware? Anyways there's a saying and I'm sure you have it in this part of the country..." Xavier says to the barkeep.

Turning to the others he asks "So, what is the plan now? I'd like to know your thoughts on dealing with the hobgoblins or the basement"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 18, 2008)

*Manny*

"Now normally, being a homey sort and all, I'd say we need to help this gentleman out with his house.  But if some of the rumors we've heard - and spoken with Wizard Crus about - are correct, I think we'd best wait to look into the basement until we've had a chance to really prepare for it.  The hobgoblin situation, now, seems just the thing for us to get into a little trouble with.  Liven up our journey, if you know what I mean."


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jul 18, 2008)

renau1g said:


> Turning to the others he asks "So, what is the plan now? I'd like to know your thoughts on dealing with the hobgoblins or the basement"



"I believe the basement problem may be the tip of the iceberg, so to speak. We should probably wait on that one. I say we go to Lord Kyle and tell him of our intention to help with the Hobgoblins. We should get all the information we can about it like the Keep's location, layout, numbers, etc. Crus seemed to think it was a good idea." Kerlan looks around at the others for comments on his suggestion.
[SBLOCK=DM Only]OOC: I may be way off here but I'm guessing that the door is a hidden entrance to the Underdark. I doubt you'll tell me though.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Leif (Jul 18, 2008)

*Boris Stenker*

Boris looks flustered and says, "No free lunch!  Why, Sir Wizard, I meant no offense when I gave you your meals at a reduced rate!  I certainly wasn't trying to cajole you into helping me!  If you feel that you've been treated unfairly by Boris Stenker, then I will make it right."


----------



## renau1g (Jul 18, 2008)

Leif said:


> Boris looks flustered and says, "No free lunch!  Why, Sir Wizard, I meant no offense when I gave you your meals at a reduced rate!  I certainly wasn't trying to cajole you into helping me!  If you feel that you've been treated unfairly by Boris Stenker, then I will make it right."




"No my good sir, I was referring to the great deal you received when purchasing this tavern. If the sellor was offering a great deal then there must be a catch, and now it appears you've found it. Your meals are delicious and I've had nothing but the fairest and most upstanding treatment from yourself, Boris" Xavier replies

[sblock=OOC]
Sorry for the colour changes. I obvious am struggling to keep my text in line and keep stealing Manny's text colour.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 18, 2008)

*Boris Stenker*

"Really?"  Boris sniffles and wipes a tear away.  "Well, okay, then, I thank you for saying that, Sir Wizard.  We always aim to keep our customers happy here at the Lonesome Drake."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 19, 2008)

Capizzio has been completely quiet during the whole day, not inattentive mind you, just not talking either ... until now.

"in my *_ahem_* humble opinion, I would have to say that whatever is in your basement has stayed there and will remain there as long as none disturb it, them or, whatever. Therefor I would like to say that the inn will have no decrease in reputation. 

However, the lord of the land has a problem with hobgoblins and they do not stay put undisturbed or disturbed and are more then likely raiding the countryside and bringing harm to all who are about. _*That*_ i am afraid I find intollerable."

Though Capizzio's voice is not much louder then a whisper, his face is flushed with growing anger. An obvious chord has been struck with the Hobgoblin prescense.

"When I lived on the streets and a bully came in the neighborhood, I hated it. I wanted to do something about it! Well now I can."

The young wizzard's clenched fists pound on the table top to puchuate every word of the last sentance. He takes a moment to recompose himself and breaths a shuddering sigh before continueing, " Master Boris, you know where to find us if things change. There are bullies on the block and they need a good boot in the butt!"

He sits down, spent by his rare display of dark emotion. reguradless of the drain, he sits with his arms crossed and stares at an indistinct point somewhere infront of him.

"I have spoken of what i find to be of _importantem grandem._"


----------



## Leif (Jul 19, 2008)

*Boris Stenker*

Boris looks somewhat taken aback by Capizzio's nearly silent, calm, but intense words, and says, "Yes, Wizard Capizzio, you are absoutely correct.  I have waited this long to have this mysterious door investigated, and I can wait awhile more yet.  I'm sure that I cannot even begin to fathom all of the difficult, arcane tasks that face such a group of wise wizards.  Please, just get around to investigating my situation when it is convenient for you, Sir."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 19, 2008)

Capizzio suddenly appears appologetic at boris' reation.

"Master Boris, convenience or inconvenience is not the issue here, i am afraid. it is people. they are the issue. No ill has apperaeed at that door, as yet. I am not saying that there may or may not be something there. My professional curiosity is overwhelmiingly desiring to search that passage beyond. But the value of life is a priority. it is paramont."

Thought this speach is delivered tiredly, it is not without passion.


----------



## Leif (Jul 19, 2008)

Boris smiles good naturedly and pours Capizzio more ale. 

[sblock=got it]dowloaded Paizo's Pathfinder.  Looks kinda ok, but maybe a little bit too generous to the characters?  I reserve final judgment on that until I read more of the system, learn combat, etc.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 19, 2008)

Leif said:


> Boris smiles good naturedly and pours Capizzio more ale.



"ah, perhaps this what i need ... " *glug*


Leif said:


> [sblock=got it]dowloaded Paizo's Pathfinder.  Looks kinda ok, but maybe a little bit too generous to the characters?  I reserve final judgment on that until I read more of the system, learn combat, etc.[/sblock]




[sblock=pathfinder]check out wulf ratbane's encounter design pdf as well. I like that modification to pathfinder.

simpliticus disignum encoquontum

[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 20, 2008)

*Boris Stenker*

When Capizzio says this:







Scott DeWar said:


> "Master Boris, convenience or inconvenience is not the issue here, i am afraid. it is people. they are the issue. No ill has appeared at that door, as yet. I am not saying that there may or may not be something there. My professional curiosity is overwhelmiingly desiring to search that passage beyond. But the value of life is a priority. it is paramount."



He can almost detect an audible WHOOSH as his words sail over poor Boris's head.  But, now, when he says this:







			
				Scott DeWar said:
			
		

> "ah, perhaps this is what i need ... " *glug*



He is speaking Boris's language.  "Ahh, that's the time then!  Wizard, Priest, Paladin, no matter, they're all the same when they're athirst, and they all speak my language then, too."

[sblock=Pathfinder]I've read a good bit more of it now.  I really, really wish I had a tabletop game to try it out in, but it looks really super-cool![/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 20, 2008)

Re: 
[sblock=pathfinder]I've read a good bit more of it now. I really, really wish I had a tabletop game to try it out in, but it looks really super-cool! [/sblock]

[sblock=pathfinder replay]in the mean time, while not having a group, i would consider making an electronic file of the srd monsters where you can re do the feats, skills and sometimes hit points. 

you will notice that toughness feat has changed (a feat used by zombies0 and you will notice that the skill point alotment has changed. the pathfinder ogl has on page 126  a list of moster stats. i personally have been doing the re-allot ment on monsters i throw at my chartacters. you will notice that after doing so, there is a higher skill for 'class' skills for monsters making them more challenging.

the ogl goes into a lot of stuff such as what is a monster class skill...which simply is any skill that you put ranks into. wht it does that i do not use is the exp chart. i liked it at the beginning, but i went to wulf ratbanes system 'caus i like it better ... simply put.

enjoy. if any question you can ask me or go to the threads (a better soource)

david[/sblock]


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jul 20, 2008)

"So off we go then. Boris, do you know how would we get to see Lord Kyle? Who would we have to speak to or where would we go to request an audience?"


----------



## Leif (Jul 21, 2008)

*Boris Stenker*



KerlanRayne said:


> "So off we go then. Boris, do you know how would we get to see Lord Kyle? Who would we have to speak to or where would we go to request an audience?"



Boris replies, "Well, you can see Lord Kyle's Manor on the north edge of town.  We don't usually stand too much on ceremony here in Pembrose, or anywhere in Quail Valley for that matter.  I would suggest just presenting yourselves at his door, an requesting an audience."


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jul 21, 2008)

Leif said:


> Boris replies, "I would suggest just presenting yourselves at his door, an requesting an audience."



"Well then, let's go!" Kerlan exclaims.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 21, 2008)

Capizzio gives a quick nod of aquiesence.


----------



## rossrebailey (Jul 21, 2008)

Max remains attentive, but quiet.  He rises with the others to go.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 21, 2008)

*Manny*

Manny rises with his friends and whistles for Kási.  As the little black and white border collie perks up his ears and ambles over, Manny says "I'm ready as well - let's be off!"


----------



## renau1g (Jul 21, 2008)

Xavier will nod his acceptance as well and rise with the others.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 21, 2008)

*Tylara*

Having drunk and danced to excess the night before, Tylara has been unusually quiet this morning, though she rouses herself to mumble something 'letting sleeping dragons lie' as the discussion turns to the innkeep's problem in the basement. Breakfast and some strong tea seems to have eased her aching head and she eager joins the group in going to Lord Kyle's Manor.


----------



## Leif (Jul 21, 2008)

*Lord Kyle's Manor*

The Wizards make their way the short distance to Lord Kyle's manor, Tlara leading the way with her purposeful, determined stride, and Manny bringing up the rear astride his faithful steed, Kasi.  Max, Kerlan, Xavier, and Capizzio in between.

Upon reaching Lord Kyle's place, Tylara immediately pulls the cord to ring the bell, and soon, a little window in the heavy oaken door opens to reveal an aged human face.  "Ye-essssss?  May I help you?" says the fossilized servant.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jul 21, 2008)

Leif said:


> "Ye-essssss?  May I help you?" says the fossilized servant.



Yes. We would like to speak to Lord Kyle about the hobgoblins occupying his nearby keep. We wish to help."


----------



## Leif (Jul 21, 2008)

*Lord Kyle's Manor*

"Very well, I'll see if he is available.  One moment, please."  The servant disappears into the house, and then decides that he has made a mistake, so he returns and shows you into an ante-chamber where you can sit comfortably while you wait.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 21, 2008)

"Well, that's interesting, I wonder what that was about? I hope we aren't waiting long, I'm anxious to see what these hobgoblins are all about. You know I've never actually seen any of the goblin race alive, I once saw a gobilin corpse in the necromancy classes, but to see them alive... that'll be a sight, just like the ogres." Xavier says as he peruses his spellbook and rests comfortably on one of the chairs.


----------



## Leif (Jul 21, 2008)

OOC:  Think perhaps Xavier is maybe a little too curious for his own continued good health? 

Next substantive story post coming tonight.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 21, 2008)

ooc; can capizzio make some sort of knowledge check to see what he knows about hobgoblins, such as their military discipline and intolerance for elves?


----------



## Leif (Jul 22, 2008)

Yes, absolutely!  Give me Knowledge (nature) and Knowledge (dungeoneering) and any others that you think are applicable.  In fact, why doesn't everybody who wants to do so make these checks. I'll probably have to cut off waiting for the checks tonight or tomorrow, though, in the interest of getting moving.  Also, tell me what you are looking for in particular with each check that you make.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 22, 2008)

*Manny*

Apparantly, Manny don't know nuthin' 'bout no Hobgoblins!

[sblock=Leif]KS Rolls 8 and 9.  Can I whine now, puh-leeez?[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 22, 2008)

[sblock=Mowgli]Manny is herbey granted the spell-like ability:  _Whine_, which is usable at will. [/sblock]
[sblock=Mowgli]But I reserve the right to poke merciless fun at Manny in regard to said _Whining_.[/sblock]


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jul 22, 2008)

Leif said:


> Give me Knowledge (nature) and Knowledge (dungeoneering) and any others that you think are applicable.



Knowledge (Nature) (1d20+5=15)
Knowledge (Dungeoneering) (1d20+5=17)


----------



## Scotley (Jul 22, 2008)

*Tylara*

"Hobgoblins, now are those more like orcs or kobolds?" 

OOC: Knowledge Nature and Dungeoneering (1d20+7=13, 1d20+5=8) No love from invisible castle today.


----------



## rossrebailey (Jul 23, 2008)

Knowledge (Dungeoneeing) re: Hobgoblins (1d20+4=9) 
Knowledge (Nature) (1d20+4=18) 
architecture/engineering (in case knowledge of the manner of building the tower will help) (1d20+4=23) 
Gee, I sure hope these hobgoblins are above ground!


----------



## Leif (Jul 23, 2008)

Apparently, everyone who has posted a check so far has led a somewhat sheltered wizardly career so far. hehe.  Ok, the hatred of elves is a given, and the militaristic nature, in general, of the beasties is also no secret.  But that doesn't help a great deal, does it?


----------



## Leif (Jul 23, 2008)

*Lord Kyle*

The butler soon returns.  "Lord Kyle will see you now.  Follow me, please?"  He leads you a short distance down the hall to a nicely appointed chamber where Lord Kyle sits behind his desk.  When you enter, Lord Kyle rises to greet you, "Ahh yes, indeed!  Welcome, welcome!  I trust things are well at Whirtlestaffs?  Sit down, sit down, GentleWizards, and tell me of your journeys, and how you are being treated here in our humble town of Pembrose?  May I offer you some refreshment?  Tea?  Coffee?


----------



## renau1g (Jul 23, 2008)

"My Lord, the town of Pembrose has been everything that a young wizard could hope for, especially the hospitality of Boris at the Lonesome Drake" Xavier replies, with a short bow to the ruler.

The wizard takes one of the offered seats and adds " I would indeed enjoy some nice herbal tea, it soothes the throat you know, and a wizard who has any throat-related issues is in a world of trouble. But enough prattling on, to answer your question, yes Whirtlestaff's is doing quite well, and how goes the fortunes of Pembrose?"


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jul 23, 2008)

Leif said:


> When you enter, Lord Kyle rises to greet you, "Ahh yes, indeed! Welcome, welcome! I trust things are well at Whirtlestaffs? Sit down, sit down, GentleWizards, and tell me of your journeys, and how you are being treated here in our humble town of Pembrose? May I offer you some refreshment? Tea? Coffee?



Kerlan accepts some tea as refreshment. "We had come down into Quail Valley to visit Magus Crus in Twain. On our way there on the barge, we encountered some Ogres, but we took care of them. Other than that we have had a pleasant time here in Pembrose and in the valley as a whole. We have, however, heard about some problems in the area. Specifically we came concerning the keep that is being occupied by some Hobgoblins. We came here to you in order to offer our help and to learn all we could about the problem."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 24, 2008)

]ooc[ as en world has been giving me grief in that i has lost my posts on way too oft an occurencence as of late, i gove frustrated last night and am only now re-trying to post my invis castle  rolls. now, lets try this again... ]/ooc[

]ic[
Capizzio will try to recall the following: 

history: bad blood with elves, military tactics and formations.

geography: what kind of ambushes do they typically employ?

Dungeoneering: What kind of defensive measures do they typically employ in fortified buildings

History (1d20+4=12) 

Geography (1d20+4=20)

dungeoneering (1d20+5=7)

He must have been flirting with the girls most of the time....


When theya re led into the lor's prescense he will bow respectfully and await to speak until he is spoken to.


----------



## Leif (Jul 24, 2008)

OOC:  Sorry, but the only roll that would have told you anything is the geography roll, and I don't think that a geography knowledge check is really applicable to ambush tactics of hobgoblins.  Suffice to say that they prefer terrain that gives them a tactical advantage.  They pretty much avoid the woods, especially if they're battling elves.  Does that help at all?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 24, 2008)

]ooc[ it just might.... ]/ooc[


----------



## Leif (Jul 24, 2008)

*Lord Kyle Continues*

"You see, Gentlewizards, it was my original plan to construct the keep and station a force there to provide more security and protection for a great portion of Quail Valley.  I even planned to expand the area of protection by adding more keeps throughout the valley later.  However, this plan was undone!  It so happened that the recruiting for the occupying force didn't reach completion as fast as the construction of the keep.  I misjudged the willingness of the people of Quail Valley to give up their independence in favor of greater protection, and this is doubly unfortunate to me, because I have known the people here my entire life!

At any rate, the keep standing unoccupied was an open invitation to other creatures searching for homes.  It wasn't long before the current occupants, and band of hobgoblins moved in and set up houskeeping.  Needless to say, this is quite an embarassment for me, in particular, and a black eye for all of Quail Valley, in general.  Please, I implore you, rid us of this menace?  I can offer you some pay, but perhaps not what you are accustomed to receiving, since you are, after all, Wise Wizards and not common men at arms.   Why don't you confer among yourselves (I shall leave you in peace for a moment to do  this) and then tell me what your requirements are to accept this urgent errand."

With that, Lord Kyle excuses himself from the room, and on his way out he indicates a bell rope that you should pull when you are ready for him to return.


----------



## rossrebailey (Jul 24, 2008)

Max waits until the Lord has left the room, and then confers with his colleagues: I think that if we are to, as Crus put it, establish this town as our base of operation in Quail Valley, we ought to be careful not to deplete the town coffers much.  The main thing I would like to ask for is the right to keep whatever we find in the Keep.  Beyond that, I don't have a good idea how much payment we should ask, if any.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jul 25, 2008)

rossrebailey said:


> Max waits until the Lord has left the room, and then confers with his colleagues: I think that if we are to, as Crus put it, establish this town as our base of operation in Quail Valley, we ought to be careful not to deplete the town coffers much.  The main thing I would like to ask for is the right to keep whatever we find in the Keep.  Beyond that, I don't have a good idea how much payment we should ask, if any.



"Yes, I agree with that. I would also ask for some work space. Boris has a fine establishment but I don't know if it's a good place for me to craft the magic items I have planned. Might be nice for making scrolls and scribing spells as well. He may have space in town, or maybe even at the keep itself. Any other payment from him may depend on how many hobgoblins there are."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 25, 2008)

What if we were to deal with the hobgoblins on a bounty per head basis? and when we take control of the keep, we can fly his standard from the highest tower to indicate that he has his place back. for payment of that we can ask to keep any and all treasure as has been mentioned, and a sum of monies in the form of a writ of credit, that is, the town does not have to pay us in direct coinage, but as a promise that is ,say...i don't know, perhaps when we need something we can have it deducted from what the town owes us. if we die befor the writ is payed off, then it could transfer to the acadamy or somthin' ?...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 25, 2008)

*Manny*

"I may be setting my sights too high, but what if we were to ask for the keep?  Silly, I know, to think we might get such a prize.  And I don't know the first thing about keeping one up - we might be biting off more than we can chew.  But wouldn't that be cool?  Our own house . . ."


----------



## renau1g (Jul 25, 2008)

Mowgli said:


> "I may be setting my sights too high, but what if we were to ask for the keep?  Silly, I know, to think we might get such a prize.  And I don't know the first thing about keeping one up - we might be biting off more than we can chew.  But wouldn't that be cool?  Our own house . . ."




"Hmm..... that is tempting and maybe that can be our first salvo in negotiating our fee for this endeavour. I'm not sure if he'll go for it, but its worth a try. If not, we definitely need a place to be able to conduct any magical research, etc. in order to ensure our efforts are maximized.  Xavier replies


----------



## Leif (Jul 25, 2008)

OOC:  Ok, that's everybody's thoughts but Tylara's.  Hopefully, she'll drop in and grace us with her thoughts, too, and then you can decide among the several suggestions.  I'd like to move the story ahead tonight, but that may be too ambitious of me, because you'll want to give this thing careful thought, for sure.  We'll just see how it goes, I guess.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 26, 2008)

OOC: Sorry, I continue to find it nearly impossible to get pages to load. 

Tylara considers, "A keep will require considerable expense to maintain, and we'd need lands around it for revenue to meet that expense. I'd settle for decent pay and any interesting things the hobgoblins have aquired. Some workspace while we are in town might be nice as well. But don't count your spells before their cast. We still have a lot of hobgoblins between us and the keep."


----------



## Leif (Jul 26, 2008)

OOC:  Don't forget to ring the bell when you're ready for Lord Kyle to return.   Hint: it might prove useful to include him in this discussion, too.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 26, 2008)

"before any one rings the bell, then , what is our decision? I would agree with tylara about the keep being a bit too aggressive, though it is still a nice thought."


----------



## renau1g (Jul 26, 2008)

"I suppose you're right Tylara, I'm thinking my eyes were bigger than my stomach... or at least my common sense. So I agree that we should ask for some gold and whatever spoils we capture" Xavier says with a sigh, but brightens up in a moment "Now that you mention it, there might be more interesting things in the keep to study and if we did take it over, it would preclude us from traveling abroad to see new things."


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jul 27, 2008)

"So, we bring him back in and tell him our thoughts. We will keep anything we find at the keep after defeating the Hobgoblins. We propose a fee per enemy defeated. We then ask for space for ourselves to work in, either in town or at the keep. Does that sound acceptable to everyone?"


----------



## rossrebailey (Jul 27, 2008)

Says Max, No one has come forward with an idea of how much gold to ask for, so I think we should consult with the Lord on the gold part.  Since we all seem to agree that we want the Hobgoblins' treasure and a place in which to set up a lab, I say we ask for them, and then maybe ask the Lord if he ever put a bounty on hobgoblin heads, and if so, how much it was.


----------



## rossrebailey (Jul 27, 2008)

KerlanRayne said:


> "So, we bring him back in and tell him our thoughts. We will keep anything we find at the keep after defeating the Hobgoblins. We propose a fee per enemy defeated. We then ask for space for ourselves to work in, either in town or at the keep. Does that sound acceptable to everyone?"




Strange, Kerlan.  Are you reading my mind?  Really, are you?


----------



## Leif (Jul 27, 2008)

*Lord Kyle*

Having reached, more or less, a consensus, somebody pulls the rope and a bell rings somewhere off deeper in the Manor House.  Lord Kyle appears at the doorway in short order and asks what you have decided.  In regard to the bounty per head of hobgoblins eliminated, he chafes a bit.  Then, Lord Kyle says, "Actually, I'd prefer to set a flat rate for the entire job.  How about if I pay each of you the sum of 200 gp for the work?  Of course, the hobgoblins have been occupying the keep for ten years now, so aything that you find there was almost surely brought in by them.  So, yes, you may keep any spoils that you find, with the exception of things that are a part of the keep itself, of course.  Now, in regard to your other proposal to set up a laboratory and workroom for your experimentation and crafting, I think I like the sound of that!  How about if, in exchange for me setting aside plenty of space for the workroom, and a well-stocked library as well, you agree to give me one week's service each month, for which you will each receive the rank of Lieutenant, along with all of the benefits and compensation that goes with that rank?  Oh, yes!  That compensation is, I believe, 25 gold wheels per month, with room and board provided also, of course.  And, if you are not on assignment at a given time, or if the keep is not under assault, or something similar, you may, of course, spend your time in your wizardly pursuits as you see fit.  Is that arrangement to your liking?"


----------



## Scotley (Jul 27, 2008)

*Tylara*

"Hmm, as long as the deal is open ended so that we may return to our studies, then yes that sounds like a good arrangement."


----------



## Leif (Jul 27, 2008)

*Lord Kyle*

"Oh, yes, yes, yes, of course.  If you just wish to spend some time in study and then return, then a leave of absence can be arranged to accomodate your needs.  Or, if you become weary of life in the keep and wish to discontinue your service, then, of course, you are free to resign your commissions at any time."


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jul 27, 2008)

Leif said:


> "Oh, yes, yes, yes, of course.  If you just wish to spend some time in study and then return, then a leave of absence can be arranged to accomodate your needs.  Or, if you become weary of life in the keep and wish to discontinue your service, then, of course, you are free to resign your commissions at any time."



"I agree, the commission doesn't sound bad as long as we can end the relationship whenever we might need to. Where would this area for us be? In the town somewhere? 
Kerlan then looks at Lord Kyle cautiously. "As to the initial fee, I'm not so sure. 200 gp sounds somewhat low. Is there any way you might go a little bit higher?" Kerlan asks as diplomatically as possible.

OOC: I don't think it would hurt to barter a little bit. Right? **Crosses Fingers**


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 27, 2008)

Capizzio quirks his mouth when the lord declines to pay a bounty, so he speaks up. "even a wolf pelt brings a bounty of 1 gp and they do not go around raping pilgeing and killing as many humans as hobgoblins do. perhaps a small bounty of 2 gold per ear returned?"


----------



## Leif (Jul 27, 2008)

*Lord Kyle*

"My understanding was that you wished to have a portion of the Keep set aside for your use.  But, of course, we can also provide temporary quarters for you here, if your business brings you to Pembrose, or if I find it necessary to summon you back here for some reason.  You will, of course, be free to arrange your quarters in the keep in whatever manner suits you best, but here in the Manor, I'm afraid that space is at a premium and you would necessarily need to be housed in the servants' quarter.  I trust that this will not be inordinately offensive to you?  And if the compensation that was offered is inadequate, then I await your counteroffer, Sir. "


----------



## Leif (Jul 27, 2008)

*Lord Kyle*

To Capizzio, Lord Kyle says, "The thing is that I have no interest in receiving these ears, these grisly trophies of which you speak.  So why would I pay to receive them?  I have made an offer of compensation for the work that I find to be quite generous.  If you insist upon removing the ears of the hobgoblins that have occupied the keep, then you are certainly free to do with them as you choose.  Perhaps you could find a taxidermist in town who will be willing to buy them from you?  I would really rather not issue such an order.  My thirst for blood does not equal yours apparently.  I would just as soon have the hobgoblins alive, but relocated.  What concerns me is that I be placed back in possession of the keep.  If you are able to accomplish this goal without actually slaying even one hobgoblin, then that will be perfectly acceptable to me and you will have earned the money that I offered."

But he continues, ""However.....I do not wish to be uncharitable to your counter-offer and your idea.  If the group prefers the bounty, then I will pay a bounty of 4 gp for each hobgoblin for which you present proof is no longer troubling me.  However, as the Lord here, all such proof is subject to my judgment and my say on the matter is final.  The proof is only adequate if I am convinced that it is adequate.  And no bounty will be paid for any other creature, yet the keep must be restored to my possession and control.  Is that arrangement more to your liking?  I must insist that you make your choice now.  Which will it be?  Do you trust my fairness and judgment for what the job is worth, or do you think that you, knowing nothing of the keep or those who now occupy it, are better able to shrewdly judge the task's worth?"


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jul 28, 2008)

"OK, hold on here everyone." Kerlan says conciliatorily. He calls attention to himself in order to try and diffuse a possible incident. "Lord Kyle, of course you are correct that we don't know much about the situation. How many Hobgoblins would you say are at the keep? Are there any other creatures there like mounts, animals, or other creatures?"


----------



## Leif (Jul 28, 2008)

*Lord Kyle*

"Look.  I don't have time to answer all of these questions, even if I happened to know the answers, which I don't.  You either want this job, or you don't.  If you don't then maybe I can find some other band of adventurers who will do it for me, and maybe I can't.  Either way, I'll be no wose off than I was before.  But....  ...... I would say that there are probably other creatures present, although I have no specific proof of that."


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jul 28, 2008)

Leif said:


> "Look.  I don't have time to answer all of these questions, even if I happened to know the answers, which I don't.  You either want this job, or you don't.  If you don't then maybe I can find some other band of adventurers who will do it for me, and maybe I can't.  Either way, I'll be no wose off than I was before.  But....  ...... I would say that there are probably other creatures present, although I have no specific proof of that."



"I'm sorry if we have offended you Lord Kyle. Of course we want the job, we just want to know what we are getting into. Asking us to get rid of a dozen Hobgoblins is a lot different than four dozen. We can't jump into an agreement without a little more detail. Surely you understand that. I hope we have not angered you, and am very sorry if we have."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 28, 2008)

*Manny*

"Oh, for pity's sake!  It's not like we've got anything better to do while on holiday, and 200 gold for each of us amounts to quite a tidy sum.  Honestly, if there are 50 Hobgoblins in there for _each_ of us to kill - the number where we make 200 apiece for bounty - I'll be very surprised.  And to have space set aside for us in the keep, space we can arrange to our liking for research (or whatever), is icing on the cake.  I say we take the man's offer and get on with it!"


----------



## Leif (Jul 28, 2008)

*Lord Kyle*

"I honestly cannot tell you the exact number of hobgoblins in the keep, but I would expect it to be somewhat less than the four dozen that you seem to indicate would be a prohibitive number."

And bending down more to Manny's level, he says, "But you forget, Sir, that there are currently two proposals for compensation on the table:  my original offer of 200 gp for each of you who participates, and the alternate offer, prompted by your friend's insistance, of a bounty of 4 gp per hobgoblin proven to have been removed from the keep.  Before our deal is finalized, I must know which arrangement you are selecting."


----------



## Scotley (Jul 28, 2008)

*Tylara*

"As our diminutive friend has made clear, we are unlikely find enough Hobgoblins to make the bounty a profitable option. I say we take the 200 gp."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 28, 2008)

*Manny*



Leif said:


> "I honestly cannot tell you the exact number of hobgoblins in the keep, but I would expect it to be somewhat less than the four dozen that you seem to indicate would be a prohibitive number."
> 
> And beding down more to Manny's level, he says, "But you forget, Sir, that there are currently two proposals for compensation on the table:  my original offer of 200 gp for each of you who participates, and the alternate offer, prompted by your friend's insistance, of a bounty of 4 gp per hobgoblin proven to have been removed from the keep.  Before our deal is finalized, I must know which arrangement you are selecting."




"My apologies for my lack of clarity, Lord Kyle.  In the interest of party unity I will abide by the decision of my friends, but my suggestion to them is to accept the 200 gold per person since we would _*each*_ have to supply proof of slaying 4 dozen Hobgoblins - a total of 300 of the foul creatures - to net the same amount of money."


----------



## Leif (Jul 28, 2008)

*Lord Kyle*

"No, no, no, it is I who have been unclear, my Diminutive Arcanist!  The bounty is 4 gp for each of you for every hobgoblin for which you present to me proof that it is no longer present in the keep."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 28, 2008)

*Manny*

"Ah.  In that case, I really have no preference.  I need money as much as the next Arcanist, but at this point in my career I'm more interested in adding to my practical experience than anything.  As I said, I'll abide by the decision of my peers."


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jul 28, 2008)

*Kerlan*

"Well, I believe we have pretty much agreed. We will accept your offer of 200 gp as well as the proposed commission." Kerlan moves over and places himself between Capizzio and Lord Kyle, then reaches out to shake Lord Kyle's hand. "May we move on to the details of the plan. Do you happen to have a layout of the keep?"


----------



## renau1g (Jul 28, 2008)

"My preference is for the set fee, that way if we instead drive off the invaders, rather than kill them we will still be compensated for it. I also like knowing what I'll be earning, it makes me better able to plan future research efforts." Xavier interjects.


----------



## Leif (Jul 28, 2008)

*Lord Kyle*



KerlanRayne said:


> "Well, I believe we have pretty much agreed. We will accept your offer of 200 gp as well as the proposed commission." Kerlan moves over and places himself between Capizzio and Lord Kyle, then reaches out to shake Lord Kyle's hand. "May we move on to the details of the plan. Do you happen to have a layout of the keep?"




"I think you have misunderstood, sir.  It is a choice between the fee of 200 gp OR the commission, not both."

OOC:  Sheesh!  do I need to draw you guys a picture?!! hehehe

Lord Kyle summons a servant, and the two of them have a brief, hushed conversation, after which the servant hurriedly departs.  "I have sent my servant to see if he can locate the preliminary plans for the keep that we should have in the archives somewhere.  As best I recall, the plans were ALMOST followed accurately when the keep was constructed, but you know how builders are......."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 28, 2008)

"by all that i have heard ,it sounds as if the 200 gp flat fee is the most ameable," he then looks to the party members and asks, " am i correct?", then to add he continues , " and a request for living/work space in the keep? and yours, Lord Kyle is that you give a commision of leutenant? am i correct in this that i have said?"


----------



## Leif (Jul 28, 2008)

*Lord Kyle*

"Yes, you are correct.  The space in the keep and the Commissions for each of you are both independent of any monetary reward for this mission.  And am I to understand that you have all agreed to accept my original offer of 200 gp for the mission?"

OOC:  I've slightly tweaked my prior ruling on Holding the Charge.  See: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?p=4401000#post4401000


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 28, 2008)

Capizzio bows to the lord and says, we may have need of a few more minutes together, m'lord. I humbly request that you grace us with murcy for we have not quite reached an agreement and pulled the bell a bit too soon."

(diplomacy check to keep Lord Kyle from getting impatient with us?)


----------



## Leif (Jul 28, 2008)

*Lord Kyle*

"But, of course!  I shall leave you to discuss the matter further."  And Lord Kyle excuses himself from the room once again.

(Nope, no diplomacy check necessary.  Your DM is in a pretty good mood today! hehe)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 28, 2008)

Capizzio bows low to the lord as he exits

]ooc[ sorry all, i needed to make something known to the players in the ooc thread. ]/ooc[


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jul 28, 2008)

Leif said:


> "I think you have misunderstood, sir.  It is a choice between the fee of 200 gp OR the commission, not both."
> 
> OOC:  Sheesh!  do I need to draw you guys a picture?!! hehehe



I wasn't talking about the bounty per enemy!







Leif said:


> "Yes, you are correct.  The space in the keep and the Commissions for each of you are both independent of any monetary reward for this mission."



This is what I was talking about, the military commission!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 28, 2008)

*Manny*

Once Lord Kyle is out of the room:

"I also have no wish to become a soldier, so I would not wish a commission into Lord Kyle's army.  My loyalties are to the school and to my peers, and I do not wish them divided further.  The 200 Gold sounds good, though, as does the offer of workspace when we're up this way."


----------



## rossrebailey (Jul 28, 2008)

Finding that they are alone again, and having listened to Cappizio's and Xavier's concerns about the commission, Max proposes, 

I think the Keep and the commission are more than we might want to take on, but perhaps we should each make the choice for ouselves. Not that I would want to break up the group, but I am sure many opportunities for adventuring together will come without us being constant bunk-mates.  

Lord Kyle mentioned that space in his servant's quarters would be available, if needed.  Surely that is enough for making magical items, is it not?  

As for the money, why don't we counter with 250 gp each?


----------



## renau1g (Jul 28, 2008)

Once the lord has returned (and assuming Manny informs him of the decision to turn down the commission)
"I must agree with my fellow wizard, my lordship, despite the generous offer it would most certainly detract from our studies at the school and at this particular juncture I am not yet ready to settle down. Perhaps once I graduate from the Acadamy I can return and perhaps accept this commision." Xavier says


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 28, 2008)

Capizzio makes this suggestion as a coounter offer: since we are aggreeable to the 200 gp base, perhaps another 200 on top of that makeing it comenserate as if we had served him for 4 months. as for the space to do stuff, perhaps boris' Inn. the rooms are privet and comfey. and as for the total of 400 gp possible, that would allow 4 pages of spells to be penned.


----------



## Leif (Jul 29, 2008)

*Lord Kyle*

"Alas, I cannot accept your offer of 400 gp each.  I can raise my offer to 275 gp each, however.  And we can eliminate the commissions, if you prefer.   However, there will be no guaranteed space available in the keep for your wizardly crafting.  If the space is available when it is requested, then appropriate arrangements can be made, but the space is available first to those serving in defense of the keep, so it may not be available for as lengthy a time as you require for a particular project."

OOC:  Okay, that's his next offer, it's your turn now.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jul 29, 2008)

"How about 350?"

OOC: The haggling begins.


----------



## Leif (Jul 29, 2008)

*Lord Kyle*

"I will go as high as 300 gp for each one of you, plus, when the keep is restored to me, you are welcome there whenever you wish, and I will keep a place set aside for your exclusive use."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 29, 2008)

*Manny*

Since Kerlan is closest to him in the room, and made the last counter offer by the party, Manny leans close to him and whispers "That sounds good to me - I say we take that one."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 29, 2008)

Capizzio leans over to Kerlan and whispers, that sounds good to me." Then to Tylara he cocks his eyebrow in an inquisitive manner.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 29, 2008)

Xavier looks at the other wizards and notes the general feeling of acceptance, after considering it for all of three seconds he nods at Kerlan with a smile on his face.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jul 29, 2008)

Kerlan sees that the group generally agrees with Lord Kyle's latest offer. "We accept. Now where are the plans to the keep?"


----------



## Leif (Jul 29, 2008)

*Lord Kyle*

"As I indicated before, the servant who was just here beside me has gone to fetch them.  It may take him some time to locate them, if they are even still to be found.  You see, they are probably in the achives of my late father's administration.  It may take him some time.  If you would prefer to return to the Lonesome Drake, I will have them sent over as soon as they are located.

Now you notice for the first time a scribe seated on a stool at a desk in a rear corner of the room, partially concealed by a great heap of scroll paper,  He is dutifully writing something.  When a lull occurs in the conversation, his writing pauses soon after.  When you resume speaking, he again begins writing.  The scribe has a formidable array of quills arranged on the desk before him, and there is a bin next to the desk from which the worn plumage of older quills protrude.  The scribe's hands are stained dark with ink.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jul 29, 2008)

Leif said:


> Now you notice for the first time a scribe seated on a stool at a desk in a rear corner of the room, partially concealed by a great heap of scroll paper,  He is dutifully writing something.  When a lull occurs in the conversation, his writing pauses soon after.  When you resume speaking, he again begins writing.  The scribe has a formidable array of quills arranged on the desk before him, and there is a bin next to the desk from which the worn plumage of older quills protrude.  The scribe's hands are stained dark with ink.



OOC: I assume that he has quills for many different colors. For example, he always writes Lord Kyle's words in purple and Kerlan's words in dark green.


----------



## Leif (Jul 29, 2008)

OOC:  RATS!  You're on to me!


----------



## renau1g (Jul 29, 2008)

Xavier will bow low to Lord Kyle and says "My thanks for your time my lord, we will endeavor to complete this task and report back to you with the results. We will be located at the inn, as previously discussed, awaiting the plans of the keep and to study our spellbooks in preperation for the coming battles"


----------



## Leif (Jul 29, 2008)

*Lord Kyle*

Lord Kyle smiles at Xavier's deep bow, and motions him to rise.  And walking up to Xavier, he gives him a warm, firm handshake.  He then does the same to almost all the rest of you, but he extends a lone, long finger for Manny to shake, and he gently and gallantly lifts Tylara's hand and looks her in the eye to confirm that he has her permission before kissing it.

"I wish you good hunting and great success, my good Wizards!"


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jul 29, 2008)

"If possible, could you maybe find a scout or similar person that could tell us something about the area around the keep? If not, then that's fine. Until we meet again."


----------



## Scotley (Jul 30, 2008)

*Tylara*

Tylara nods her agreement to the latest deal. "Thank you Lord Kyle, we'll clear this mess up for you straight away." 

Upon returning to the inn, Tylara will consider what spells to study for battling Hobgoblins.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jul 30, 2008)

Scotley said:


> Upon returning to the inn, Tylara will cast Create Magic Tattoo and consider what spells to study for battling Hobgoblins.



OOC: I don't think you can afford it. That spell costs 100 gp per use and you don't have that much.


----------



## Leif (Jul 30, 2008)

Kerlan:  Lord Kyle says, "Yes, in fact, there are two identical twin rangers who live just north of Pembrose, named Borden and Garsen Minx.  They might be willing to assist you, if you can locate them, that is.  They have a bit of the wanderlust and are often difficult to locate.  They are the only such guides that would help you around here.  The only other ranger that I am aware of in this area is that no account Gnoll scalawag named Graylock."

[sblock=Scotley]In what book can I read up on magic tattoos?[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 30, 2008)

*Tylara*

[sblock=Leif]You can find the spell create magic tattoo on page 55 of spell compendium. Unfortunately, upon a careful reading, I discovered that Kerlan is correct the material component cost is too high for Tylara to afford right now, so I'll be removing that action from my previous post.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 30, 2008)

"Mi' Lord." says Capizzio as he too bows a respectful bow and then shakes his hand.

He will be doing as any good wizard about to go to a battle...re read his spell book to see what he needs for the coming affair. 

After a while he will go to Tylara's room and see if she is in...

*knock knock knock*


----------



## Scotley (Jul 30, 2008)

*Tylara*

Hearing a knock the elf opens the door, "Capizzio? Come on in. What's up?" Her spell book is out on the bed and she's obviously been looking at spells.


----------



## Leif (Jul 30, 2008)

Scotley said:


> [sblock=Leif]You can find the spell create magic tattoo on page 55 of spell compendium. Unfortunately, upon a careful reading, I discovered that Kerlan is correct the material component cost is too high for Tylara to afford right now, so I'll be removing that action from my previous post.[/sblock]



[sblock=Scotley]Yeah, got to keep an eye on that Kerlan, don'tcha??   Guess you didn't know he was my spy! [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 30, 2008)

[sblock=Leif]Good catch on his part. He's got a sharp eye. A DM can never have too many spies.[/sblock]


----------



## rossrebailey (Jul 31, 2008)

*Help with spells, anyone?*

Max looks for the others to offer help.  I think I am more of a novice than most if not all of you.  Without as much to contribute by way of spells, I have saved up a little coin to contribute to spell components if it will help in any way.


----------



## Leif (Jul 31, 2008)

OOC:  Max is trying his hardest to win that Most Valuable Wizard award, eh?? lol  Or Maybe "Mr. Arcane Cogeniality"?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 31, 2008)

HI Tylara,

I was studing my spell book and i need some thoughts put in my head, er, i mean for the evacuating of the hobgoblins of course.

Lord kyle mentioned that a bloodless resolutinn was acceptable. I only know bloody resolutings. Do you know of any other way? Keep in mind that the race of hobgoblins have always been one of a military conquriong type.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 31, 2008)

"An interesting situation. Perhaps we should get some more information from Lord Kyle? Would he be happy to see the hobgoblins as employees to man the keep for him? It might be a tough sell for the Hobgoblins given that they already have the keep. Perhaps we could somehow trick them into attacking one of the other dangerous creatures we've heard about in the valley? I wonder if there is a market for Hobgoblin warrior statues? Perhaps we could lure them into the underdark on a quest for some great treasure and then take the keep from those they leave behind?"


----------



## Scotley (Jul 31, 2008)

rossrebailey said:


> Max looks for the others to offer help.  I think I am more of a novice than most if not all of you.  Without as much to contribute by way of spells, I have saved up a little coin to contribute to spell components if it will help in any way.




OOC: Tylara is always eager to add to her spell book. She'd be willing to trade for true strike and some of the detection spells Max has. Interested in Magic Missile or Burning Hands? Something else?


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jul 31, 2008)

OOC: Just in cast anyone missed it, we are working on some strategy in the OOC thread.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 1, 2008)

Scotley said:


> "An interesting situation. Perhaps we should get some more information from Lord Kyle? Would he be happy to see the hobgoblins as employees to man the keep for him? It might be a tough sell for the Hobgoblins given that they already have the keep. Perhaps we could somehow trick them into attacking one of the other dangerous creatures we've heard about in the valley? I wonder if there is a market for Hobgoblin warrior statues? Perhaps we could lure them into the underdark on a quest for some great treasure and then take the keep from those they leave behind?"




"They are evil and not to be trusted, I am told. as for statues..."

An evil grin grows on his face that matches his mischiviouls glint in his eye perfectly.

" I doubt they would give up the sovernty of their steak in the keep to work as vassels for Lord Kyle, although they might accept him as their vassel and they would gladly extract tribute from him. That is why I do not see them as being able to accept a peaceful resolution to their leaving. Only a battle of might vs right. We being wizards and not battle hardened warriors i would say we need to use any and all trickery possible."

"I am not the best stealth person, but i am skilled in it.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 1, 2008)

"I fear subtlety has never been my style, but perhaps I could learn invisibility? I think we will have to use force to oust the hobgoblins, but I am willing to try another approach if you can come up with a sound plan."


----------



## KerlanRayne (Aug 1, 2008)

*Kerlan*

"I propose that Tylara use her eagle and Xavier use his raven to fly over to the keep and scout out the area. What do you think? If it's acceptable you can send them off now."


----------



## Scotley (Aug 1, 2008)

"Agreed then." Tylara consults with her familiar/companion. "Now stay well up and avoid arrows. I'll be most cross if some hobgoblin decides he wants Eagle on a stick for dinner and you oblige him."


----------



## Leif (Aug 1, 2008)

"Brawwwk, NO eagle kabobs, Boss!"

And the eagle takes wing and is soon out of sight.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 1, 2008)

Xavier will follow suit with his companion, instructing Mike to keep close to the eagle and avoid getting seen. Ensuring that it's dark outside to help camouflage the raven, Xavier sends him out into the night.


----------



## Leif (Aug 2, 2008)

The two birds fly off to the north and are soon lost to sight.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 2, 2008)

Capizzio will impatiently await news from the familiars, his foot tapping the floor nervously ... 

tap tap tap tap tap tap...


----------



## Scotley (Aug 2, 2008)

Tylara returns to her  spellbooks to consider her options, but the tapping of Capizzio's toe proves an annoying distraction. "Confound you Capizzio, if that toe taps once more I'll see if I can pin it to the floor with a dagger."  She places a hand on the hilt of a dagger for emphasis.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 2, 2008)

...tap tap tap tap ....



Scotley said:


> Tylara returns to her  spellbooks to consider her options, but the tapping of Capizzio's toe proves an annoying distraction. "Confound you Capizzio, if that toe taps once more I'll see if I can pin it to the floor with a dagger."  She places a hand on the hilt of a dagger for emphasis.




....*silence*.....

"sorry " he whispers a few seconds later


----------



## Leif (Aug 2, 2008)

hehe, so any more foot-pinning with daggers before the winged messengers return?


----------



## Scotley (Aug 3, 2008)

Leif said:


> hehe, so any more foot-pinning with daggers before the winged messengers return?




OOC: I'm good thanks, let's hear from the birdies.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 3, 2008)

]ooc[
Capizzio stands with his hands behind his back, arcane energy crackeling darkly about them...."here birdie birdie birdie... ]/ooc[


----------



## Leif (Aug 3, 2008)

*Hobgoblin Keep Intel*

The Raven, Mike, and the eagle, Thel, return to their respective masters in a few short hours.   Both Tylara and  Xavier immediately start getting reports from them.  After about half an hour of this, Xavier and Tylara are able to put together a reasonable semblance of a map of the keep from the reports.

Voila! (Okay, so there are a few doors-a very few-that wouldn't be visible from the air, but for convenience sake they are included anyway):


----------



## Leif (Aug 3, 2008)

*Munithel for Tylara*

[sblock=Tylara, Thel tells you...]"PLEASE, PLEASE don't ever send me out with that SLOW raven again!  I kept having to stop and build a nest  while I waited for him to catch up, so there's a row of my nests all the way to the keep and back."[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 3, 2008)

*Mike for Xavier*

[sblock=Xavier, Mike tells you...]"Criminy boss!  Did you have to send me out with that hag Thel??  Gripe, gripe, gripe, that's all se ever does!  It was one constant stream of bitching all the way there and all the way back.  I kept trying to slow down so that maybe she would just go on ahead and leave me in peace, but NOOOOO!!  Oh, Boss, the crap I take for you!"[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 3, 2008)

*Tylara*

Consoling her familiar for the hardships of the task, Tylara offers up some fresh meat from the kitchen. "Now did you see any hobgoblins? Were they alert? About how high were those walls?"


----------



## Leif (Aug 3, 2008)

*Munithel for Tylara*

Thel says, "*Gulp*, *rend*, *gulp* we saw a few of the ugly dudes, one on top of each tower.  The main wall is ten feet tall, and the towers are fourteen feet tall.  The ugly dudes on the towers were pretty watchful.  A couple of them even took shots at me with their bows. Heh heh heh as IF!  I was kinda worried about Mike though, since he's soooo slow, but a few extra flashes of eagle feathers, and they couldn't have cared less about him!" Thel winks at Tylara.

OOC:  As you've probably all noticed by now, I'm letting your familiars speak to you one level early.  That just makes it easier for everybody, I think.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 3, 2008)

*Tylara*



Leif said:


> OOC:  As you've probably all noticed by now, I'm letting your familiars speak to you one level early.  That just makes it easier for everybody, I think.




OOC: Thank you kind sir!

"You've done very well Thel." Tylara considers and then says to the others. "We need somebody who knows sleep to take up a nice long ladder, then someone else can cast invisibility on them and let them slip up to the wall, put a tower guard to sleep and put the invisible ladder in place. Then the rest of us can slip up to the ladder an onto the wall. If we could manage to scape up the resources to get the spells onto scrolls we'd be that much more effective once inside. Better get a couple of sleeps ready just to be sure the guard gets zonked. If we do it say an hour before dawn they shouldn't be able to see from one tower to the next with darkvision right? Does anybody know how far a Hobgoblin can see in the dark? What about the moon? What phase is it." Tylara hardly stops for breath tossing out ideas rapid fire as she considers the task at hand.


----------



## Leif (Aug 4, 2008)

Scotley said:


> OOC: Thank you kind sir!
> What about the moon? What phase is it.



Moon is First Quarter. http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1686237/


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 4, 2008)

[sblock=for leif]leif, you may want to take a gander in the ooc thread[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 4, 2008)

[sblock=Capizzio] I wanted Scott DeWar to write Capizzio's exit when he left the game, but, evidently he's not going to do so.  So, here goes nothing: [/sblock]

Capizzio receives a message unexpectedly.  He excuses himself to his room, hurriedly packs his things, flings some coins at the innkeeper, and bids you all a fond adieu.  Seems he was summoned back to Whirtlestaffs at the urgent request of his advisor.  That professor is something of a needy sort, and it seems that his favorite teaching assistant suddenly disappeared.  (Might be something that you should look into when you get a chance and some free time....)  Capizzio's was the next name on the list.

Capizzio gathers his things together and just waits.  Momentarily, there is a loud bang and a cloud of smoke, in which stands said professor.  He sees Capizzio, greets him warmly, and then begins another casting, and they both vanish.


----------



## Leif (Aug 5, 2008)

Edit Alert, see below, post 482.

Speaking of posts, this was my 4000th!


----------



## renau1g (Aug 5, 2008)

Xavier will thank Mike for his efforts, wave goodbye to Capizzio and listen to Tylara.

"That sounds like a good plan Tylara, I'm thinking we need to avoid the front doors and focus on the rear." Xavier says, wondering how tall a ladder they'd need and how they'd transport it.

ooc - congrats Leif! Although Mike can give his report to everyone as he speaks Common as his bonus ability.


----------



## Leif (Aug 5, 2008)

See post 478 for how tall the wall is.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 5, 2008)

Leif said:


> [sblock=Capizzio] I wanted Scott DeWar to write Capizzio's exit when he left the game, but, evidently he's not going to do so.  So, here goes nothing: [/sblock]
> 
> Capizzio receives a message unexpectedly.  He excuses himself to his room, hurriedly packs his things, flings some coins at the innkeeper, and bids you all a fond adieu.  Seems he was summoned back to Whirtlestaffs at the urgent request of his advisor.  That professor is something of a needy sort, and it seems that his favorite teaching assistant suddenly disappeared.  (Might be something that you should look into when you get a chance and some free time....)  Capizzio's was the next name on the list.
> 
> Capizzio gathers his things together and just waits.  Momentarily, there is a loud bang and a cloud of smoke, in which stands said professor.  He sees Capizzio, greets him warmly, and then begins another casting, and they both vanish.




Sorry, I really was going to do an exit...just been busy as i had saied.


----------



## Leif (Aug 5, 2008)

What????  Wh-Wh-Who said that?  Great! Now I'm hearing voices, too!  (For a second there, I thought Capizzio had come back to us.)


----------



## KerlanRayne (Aug 6, 2008)

"We have a good rough sketch but once we have the plans from Lord Kyle we should have better information, like which room is which. It looks like there is a courtyard in the center of the keep and a branch coming off of it that leads straight to the outside wall in the upper left. I think that would be our best place of entry.

How about this. We surround the keep and use Sleep to take out the tower guards. We go over the wall at the vulnerable point. There are two doors right there. We can check them out and maybe hit them with Web or another spell. From there we can move to the other rooms."


----------



## renau1g (Aug 7, 2008)

"Sounds like a plan, count me in" Xavier replies, the ability to use his magic again in a practical setting rather than the laboratory is exciting him and he finds its use almost intoxicating.


----------



## Leif (Aug 7, 2008)

KerlanRayne said:


> "We have a good rough sketch but once we have the plans from Lord Kyle we should have better information, like which room is which.



OOC:  Don't push your luck! 

About 5:30 pm, a messenger arrives from Lord Kyle's manor.  "Lord Kyle sends his apologies, but the plans have not yet been located.  We will continue the search tomorrow, but Lord Kyle instructs me to inform you that the plans may well have been discarded inadvertently."


----------



## KerlanRayne (Aug 7, 2008)

Leif said:


> OOC:  Don't push your luck!
> 
> About 5:30 pm, a messenger arrives from Lord Kyle's manor.  "Lord Kyle sends his apologies, but the plans have not yet been located.  We will continue the search tomorrow, but Lord Kyle instructs me to inform you that the plans may well have been discarded inadvertently."



OOC: Ouch, did I do something wrong? I didn't think it was that big a deal. At least have him give us a map with just the structure on it to justify all the info you have already given us.


----------



## Leif (Aug 7, 2008)

KerlanRayne said:


> OOC: Ouch, did I do something wrong? I didn't think it was that big a deal. At least have him give us a map with just the structure on it to justify all the info you have already given us.



OOC:  Hehehe, no you didn't do anything wrong.  The point was kinda that you had already managed to get a map by sending your spies to the keep.  But, Lord Kyle's people may find their map yet.


----------



## Leif (Aug 8, 2008)

OOC:  There's nothing to "justify."  I'm pleased that you were resourceful enough to scout the keep before  going there.  Hence, I rewarded you with the map of the place.  I'm happy, are you?


----------



## renau1g (Aug 8, 2008)

OOC - I know I am... and so is Mike


----------



## Leif (Aug 8, 2008)

You know what they say:  There's no happiness like RAVEN happiness!

CROAK...NEVERMORE...CROAK!!!


----------



## KerlanRayne (Aug 8, 2008)

*Kerlan*



Leif said:


> OOC: There's nothing to "justify."  I'm pleased that you were resourceful enough to scout the keep before  going there.  Hence, I rewarded you with the map of the place.  I'm happy, are you?



OOC: Yeah, sure I'm happy. I just know that the map you gave us has a lot more information than we could possibly know in game. I was just thinking about the "in game" consistency. 

"I don't think Invisibility will be an option considering that none of us can cast the spell. It is currently beyond the spellcasting abilities of Max and Manny plus Xavier, myself, and you have all barred access to Illusion spells. Capizzio would have been the only one who could cast it, but sadly we are now without his abilities. Anyway, I'd rather go with Alter Self for a longer term defense."

"So, we each take one tower and cast Sleep on the guard there. I will take the North West tower. I will then run to the wall, take a ladder out of my magic backpack and place it up on the wall. I then 'jaunt' through the wall and place another ladder on the other side. We will then have our entry."

"Which door should we enter first?"


----------



## Leif (Aug 8, 2008)

Kerlan, "in-game consistency" is just fine.  All you know is the layout of the keep, which the characters also know because of the reports from familiars.  You still don't know the juicy details, so there are plenty of surprises left!

Jeez!  When are you gonna learn to trust me???


----------



## KerlanRayne (Aug 9, 2008)

OOC: Hey is anyone else there? For the past 5 days it's been just me, Leif and renau1g. Where is everyone? Did Scott just take all of you with him when he left?


----------



## Leif (Aug 9, 2008)

OOC:  Guess that sorta makes you _De Facto_ party leader, doesn't it?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 9, 2008)

*Manny*

OOC:

Manny's present and accounted for . . . though he's easy to miss .

His 'handler' simply hasn't had anything meaningful to contribute, so I've been playing at being a wise man and keeping my mouth shut.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Aug 9, 2008)

"Before we go I would like to go into town and find anything we might need. We will have to get the ladders for one thing. I would also like to find a scroll of Alter Self and the supplies to scribe it. If I can't I might have to ask Crus when he arrives. Is there anything else we need to get?"

OOC: How long until Crus arrives? I'm not sure how long ago we left him.


----------



## Leif (Aug 9, 2008)

KerlanRayne said:


> OOC: How long until Crus arrives? I'm not sure how long ago we left him.



Crus is expected tomorrow. 

[sblock=FYI]I hope that someone doesn't meticulously check past posts to tell me that this is wrong, because I just made it up! [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 10, 2008)

Mowgli said:


> OOC:
> Manny's present and accounted for . . . though he's easy to miss .
> His 'handler' simply hasn't had anything meaningful to contribute, so I've been playing at being a wise man and keeping my mouth shut.



OOC:  You might want to tell us, occasionally, that Manny is here, but silent, as usual, so that we don't send out a search party for him.


----------



## Leif (Aug 11, 2008)

*Recap*

So, the wizards have sent two familiars to spy out the Hobgoblins Keep, and they have returned.  The wizards are gathered around a table in the Lonesome Drake Inn & Brewery studying the map that they prepared from the familiars' report, and planning their strategy for assaulting said Hobgoblin Keep.

We'll call it Monday, June 4, 2112 Y.M.  You arrived back in Pembrose on Saturday evening, and an audience with Lord Kyle was not to be had on Sunday.  So you've basically got a day's worth of stuff you can do OOC, but note that no shops will be open on Sunday unless you roust out the shopkeeper and make him open up for you.  This can be done, I suppose, but  you should expect to pay 115% of book price for any items that you want to buy.  The familiars will have been sent on their mission on Sunday, June 3rd, and the plans made Sunday evening.  If everyone's cool with it, we can just assume that you spent most of the day sleeping in, resting, and picking on Capizzio.   So, if everyone's on board with that plan, we can get an early start with the assault on Monday, June 4th.

There, was that a disjointed and confusing enough description?


----------



## Scotley (Aug 11, 2008)

*Tylara*

"We're going to need to find some ladders for this. I suggest we go shopping."


----------



## KerlanRayne (Aug 11, 2008)

*Kerlan*



Scotley said:


> "We're going to need to find some ladders for this. I suggest we go shopping."



OOC: Hmm...







KerlanRayne said:


> "Before we go I would like to go into town and find anything we might need. We will have to get the ladders for one thing. I would also like to find a scroll of Alter Self and the supplies to scribe it. If I can't I might have to ask Crus when he arrives. Is there anything else we need to get?"



"I agree. Do we need anything else besides the ladders, the Alter Self scroll, and scribing supplies? Magus Crus may be arriving today as well."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 11, 2008)

[sblock=for leif]


Leif said:


> What????  Wh-Wh-Who said that?  Great! Now I'm hearing voices, too!  (For a second there, I thought Capizzio had come back to us.)




I am the disembodied voice of capizzio of course!
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 11, 2008)

Scott DeWar said:


> [sblock=for leif]
> I am the disembodied voice of capizzio of course!
> [/sblock]



[sblock=Scott DeWar]I'm not entirely sure that I'd freely admit that, if I was you....[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Aug 11, 2008)

Xavier will agree that shopping's in order, we should wait until Monday to begin, as it appears that time isn't too critical.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 12, 2008)

*Tylara*

"If we could get the stuff to do the scribing earlier than Monday it would give us something to do..."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 12, 2008)

[sblock= for leif]







Leif said:


> [sblock=Scott DeWar]I'm not entirely sure that I'd freely admit that, if I was you....[/sblock]




admitt what? what are you talking about? are you hearing things?[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 12, 2008)

*Pre-Monday Scribing*

OOC:  If you'll look, I suggested a way that this might be accomplished.  (See post 504.)

Let's get this thread back to being "IN CHARACTER" whattaya say?


----------



## KerlanRayne (Aug 12, 2008)

Leif said:


> note that no shops will be open on Sunday unless you roust out the shopkeeper and make him open up for you.  This can be done, I suppose, but  you should expect to pay 115% of book price for any items that you want to buy.





renau1g said:


> Xavier will agree that shopping's in order, we should wait until Monday to begin, as it appears that time isn't too critical.



OOC: I agree, we should wait until Monday. 







Scotley said:


> "If we could get the stuff to do the scribing earlier than Monday it would give us something to do..."



"I don't think there is much business to be done on a Sunday, most of the shops would be closed. You can go look if you want but I will wait until tomorrow."


----------



## Leif (Aug 13, 2008)

Tylara?  You also waiting?  Or do you want to go ahead and start without some of the group?


----------



## Scotley (Aug 13, 2008)

*Tylara*

Tylara has a lazy day Sunday just pondering the assult and considering spells. Come Monday morning she is up early with a belly full of coffee and a head full of ideas. "We need to do some sleep and an invisibility scroll. Maybe enough mage armors to go around too. We'll need at least two ladders to be safe."


----------



## Leif (Aug 13, 2008)

Looks like Tylara has advanced us to Monday morning.  That's cool with me, as long as no one else has objections?


----------



## KerlanRayne (Aug 13, 2008)

KerlanRayne said:


> "I don't think Invisibility will be an option considering that none of us can cast the spell. It is currently beyond the spellcasting abilities of Max and Manny plus Xavier, myself, and you have all barred access to Illusion spells. Capizzio would have been the only one who could cast it, but sadly we are now without his abilities. Anyway, I'd rather go with Alter Self for a longer term defense."
> 
> "So, we each take one tower and cast Sleep on the guard there. I will take the North West tower. I will then run to the wall, take a ladder out of my magic backpack and place it up on the wall. I then 'jaunt' through the wall and place another ladder on the other side. We will then have our entry."
> 
> "Which door should we enter first?"



"As I said, we can't use _Invisibility_. We can probably all provide our own Mage Armors, but if we need to we can scribe some scrolls. Max, the spell Fist of Stone seems like it would work well with your fighting abilities. You may want to consider using it. Tylara, I believe that _Entangle_ would work nicely in the courtyard. I will be using _Alter Self_ if possible and memorizing _Web_ three times."

"When we go out shopping is there anything else we need besides ladders, _Alter Self_, and scribing supplies?"

OOC: Speaking of Max it seems that rossrebailey hasn't even been on the boards for almost 2 weeks. His profile says he was last seen on 08-01-08. Have we lost another one?


----------



## renau1g (Aug 13, 2008)

"I knew I shouldn't have so easily discounted those illusion spells... perhaps that would've been a better area of study than my enchantment effects. As for supplies, I think we have most of what we need, so I think you're spot on" Xavier says, patting his spellbook, and sipping on the freshly brewed coffee.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 14, 2008)

*Manny*

"I think we've got as much thinking under our belts as we need.  Much more and we won't be able to do all the prep work we're coming up with.  I say we prepare for what we've come up with, and hope our plans get along with their preparations.

Although, healing potions would be a boon . . . did someone mention those already?"


----------



## KerlanRayne (Aug 14, 2008)

Mowgli said:


> "I think we've got as much thinking under our belts as we need.  Much more and we won't be able to do all the prep work we're coming up with.  I say we prepare for what we've come up with, and hope our plans get along with their preparations.
> 
> Although, healing potions would be a boon . . . did someone mention those already?"



"We have the healing wand we can use if needed. Tylara is carrying it because only she can use it. We can still see if there are some healing potions available though."

"Well, let's go then!" Kerlan gets up and heads out, making sure to let the others keep up with him.

EDIT: OOC: This is on Monday.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 14, 2008)

"Well, I've got three potions myself, but maybe a few more would be best"  Xavier replies, but Kerlan's already out the door, so he gathers he things and follows.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 14, 2008)

OOC: Did we lose the only party members that could cast invisibility? Damn, I've been busy and clearly need to do some re-reading.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 15, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]
Unfortunately, yes we did.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 15, 2008)

OOC:  We only lost Capizzio, didn't we?  We just had ONE who could cast invisibility?  I thought for sure that someone would have traded for that spell early on!


----------



## Scotley (Aug 15, 2008)

renau1g said:


> [sblock=ooc]
> Unfortunately, yes we did.
> [/sblock]




[sblock=renau1g]Damn, I'll have to stay more on top of things. Thanks. Should have traded spells before we let them get away. Cappizzio won't be getting a Christmas card from Tylara this year.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 15, 2008)

OOC:  Hehehe, looks like you'll have to do it the HARD way, huh?? hehehehehe


----------



## KerlanRayne (Aug 15, 2008)

Scotley said:


> [sblock=renau1g]Damn, I'll have to stay more on top of things. Thanks. Should have traded spells before we let them get away. Cappizzio won't be getting a Christmas card from Tylara this year.[/sblock]



OOC: Even if we had the spell we couldn't cast it. Xavier, Kerlan and Tylara have all banned the school of Illusion. Max and Manny can't cast second level spells yet, not for another 2 levels.


----------



## Leif (Aug 15, 2008)

But, in theory, Max could activate a wand holding the spell, and all of you could imbibe such a potion.........just a thought......


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 15, 2008)

*Manny*

OOC: In point of fact, Manny's proscribed schools are Necromancy and Illusion . . .

IC:

"In the right circumstances, my ability to tuck myself into shadows is almost as useful - and can be reused at will.  I don't do much damage, but if what we need is reconnaissance I can do that much.  Potions are a good idea as well, but how much can we buy with our funds?"


----------



## Leif (Aug 15, 2008)

Mowgli said:


> "...potions are a good idea as well, but how much can we buy with our funds?"



OOC:  May I suggest that it may be time to think more, umm, "outside the box," as it were?  Maybe you have other things to offer besides gold.....


----------



## Scotley (Aug 16, 2008)

Leif said:


> OOC:  May I suggest that it may be time to think more, umm, "outside the box," as it were?  Maybe you have other things to offer besides gold.....




OOC: Hey, Tylara's not that kind of girl...Oh you mean spell casting huh? Well, yes that's a thought.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Aug 18, 2008)

OOC: So, what do we find to be available on our shopping trip?


----------



## Leif (Aug 18, 2008)

*Shopping Trip*

Well, before I tell you what is available, you must tell me what you're looking for and where you're looking.

These are the shops in Pembrose:

Town Square and Market (not a shop, but a place to buy things, anyway)
Culwert's Perfect Armory
Odger's Excellent Arms
Tinker's Trinkets
Osgood's General Store
Regis Baum's Fine Wines
The Green Table
Constable Wershaw's Office/Militia Headquarters
The Lonesome Drake Inn and Brewery

It's safe to assume that you can locate any item listed on the PH equipment list in Pembrose.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Aug 18, 2008)

Leif said:


> Well, before I tell you what is available, you must tell me what you're looking for and where you're looking.



OOC: Well, we don't need arms or armor so they're out. We'll go by the General Store and get a couple of sturdy ladders. I think we'll move on to Tinker's Trinkets to find some potions and scrolls, specifically Alter Self, Invisibility, and healing items. I'm not sure where we would get inks to scribe spells, what do you think?


----------



## Leif (Aug 18, 2008)

*Tinker's Trinkets*



KerlanRayne said:


> OOC: Well, we don't need arms or armor so they're out. We'll go by the General Store and get a couple of sturdy ladders. I think we'll move on to Tinker's Trinkets to find some potions and scrolls, specifically Alter Self, Invisibility, and healing items. I'm not sure where we would get inks to scribe spells, what do you think?




Going to the general store for the ladders is routine.  5cp for a ten foot ladder, and figure +2cp for each additional 3 feet of length.

The potions and other items present more of a problem.  Tinker, the red-bearded gnome, says, "I just happen to have the Potion of Invisibility that you're wanting!  I can let you have it for a mere 250 gp.  I also have a potion of clairvoyance that I can let you have for the same price.  The only wand that I have is a wand of Detect Magic, and my price for that is 750 gp."


----------



## Scotley (Aug 18, 2008)

OOC: How much do we have to spend? I should think a 13' foot ladder for 7cp will be plenty for a 10' wall. Can we afford the potion of invisibility? I don't think the wand would be of much use.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 18, 2008)

"My thanks good Tinker, but I and my fellow wizards probably don't require the wand. Perhaps we can work out some sort of a trade for that potion? We are skilled casters after all? Maybe we can trade you some new spells from our books?" Xavier suggest to the shopkeep.

OOC - I agree about the wand, with all of us having access to Detect Magic.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Aug 19, 2008)

*Kerlan*



renau1g said:


> OOC - I agree about the wand, with all of us having access to Detect Magic.



OOC: I also agree about the wand, but for a different reason. It's twice as much as it should be. The _Invisibility_ potion is a good deal and the _Clairvoyance_ potion is a steal! You didn't answer my inks question. Where would we go to find what we need, or do we not have to worry about it and just assume we find it?

"Yes, I may be interested in the other potion as well. Are there any services we may be able to provide you? Also, do you have any scrolls?"


----------



## Leif (Aug 19, 2008)

*Tinker of Tinker's Trinkets*

OOC:  Scotley, the 13 foot ladder is 7 cp, if you'll read that post more carefully.  the 10 foot one is 5 cp.

"If you don't like my prices, your welcome to make a counteroffer......  And about the scrolls, alas, I have none.  You might talk to Wizard Crus about those, or perhaps the Priestess in Bostwick?  And, as for services, what, exactly did you have in mind?  I am a Bard by profession."


----------



## renau1g (Aug 19, 2008)

"So you are a spinner of tales, a singer of songs, and so perhaps could use some new information or knowledge to add to your repetoire? I, and my associates, are well versed in a great many things and can surely teach you a few new things" Xavier suggests as he tries to spout out a variety of the most obscure and interesting stories he can recall from his time spent poring over tomes at Wirtlestaffs. 

[sblock=OOC]
It's worth a try  
Knowledge Checks: Arcana; Architecture; Dungeoneering; Geography; HIstory; Local; Nature; Nobility (1d20+13=29, 1d20+6=25, 1d20+7=25, 1d20+7=12, 1d20+6=13, 1d20+6=10, 1d20+9=23, 1d20+6=17) 
Know Religion; Planes (1d20+5=19, 1d20+7=17) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 20, 2008)

*Tinker of Tinker's Trinkets*

"Whoah, whoah! I have not been an active bard for a long time.  Now I am a mere shopkeeper.  I find that this is much better suited to my temperament, thank you very much.  Now for purchases of my goods, I am at your srevice, Sir!"


----------



## KerlanRayne (Aug 20, 2008)

Leif said:


> "And about the scrolls, alas, I have none. You might talk to Wizard Crus about those, or perhaps the Priestess in Bostwick?"



"Bostwick? We haven't heard of it yet. Where is it and who is this priestess. Is there anything else there?"


----------



## Scotley (Aug 20, 2008)

*Tylara*

"We are all wizard's, perhaps there are some spell-casting services we could offer as payment? Is there any service you might need or perhaps something your other customers might pay cash for?"


----------



## Leif (Aug 21, 2008)

*Tinker of Tinker's Trinkets*

Tinker says, "Bostwick is the next town to the north from Pembrose.  About the same distance up the River Wren as Twain is from Pembrose up the Quail River."

And to Tylara, Tinker says:
"Wizards, eh?  Hmm, I don't know, I don't usually do business that way, leads to too much hunger for me!  But, you're welcome to make me an offer of whatever services you can perform that you think are worth the goods that you wish to have."


----------



## KerlanRayne (Aug 22, 2008)

*Kerlan*



Leif said:


> Tinker says, "Bostwick is the next town to the north from Pembrose.  About the same distance up the River Wren as Twain is from Pembrose up the Quail River."



"Well, so there is a priestess there. She may have some healing items. Is there anything else of interest there?"


Leif said:


> And to Tylara, Tinker says:
> "Wizards, eh?  Hmm, I don't know, I don't usually do business that way, leads to too much hunger for me!  But, you're welcome to make me an offer of whatever services you can perform that you think are worth the goods that you wish to have."



"Maybe I can Identify some items for you? How much credit would you give me for that?"


----------



## Leif (Aug 23, 2008)

*Tinker of Tinker's Trinkets*

"Not much else of interest in Bostwick, at least of interest to me.  Hmmm, interesting proposal you make!  What would you say that it's worth to you?  I'm not accustomed to dealing with wizards, you know."


----------



## KerlanRayne (Aug 23, 2008)

*Kerlan*



Leif said:


> "Not much else of interest in Bostwick, at least of interest to me.  Hmmm, interesting proposal you make!  What would you say that it's worth to you?  I'm not accustomed to dealing with wizards, you know."



"Well for less than you can do it yourself, how about 75 gp?"


----------



## Leif (Aug 23, 2008)

*Tinker of Tinker's Trinkets*

"Ohh, pshaw!!  That's hardly a fair price!  I'll not have you going all over town saying, 'Oh, that Tinker, he's a no good cheater, he is!  Why, he practically stole a spell from me!'  No, that will _never_ do.  I just have two items that I'd like to know a bit more about, so, how about, say, 125 gp for each of them?  Can you live with that?  Oh, all right, 150 gp each?"

OOC: I'm turning over a new leaf!  Gone are the days of needy wizards!


----------



## KerlanRayne (Aug 24, 2008)

*Kerlan*



Leif said:


> "Ohh, pshaw!!  That's hardly a fair price!  I'll not have you going all over town saying, 'Oh, that Tinker, he's a no good cheater, he is!  Why, he practically stole a spell from me!'  No, that will _never_ do.  I just have two items that I'd like to know a bit more about, so, how about, say, 125 gp for each of them?  Can you live with that?  Oh, all right, 150 gp each?"



Kerlan is somewhat startled by the turn of events but takes it in stride. "I believe that would be fine. I won't be able to do it today, however. Hold on to that _Clairvoyance _potion for me and I'll get back to you." Kerlan begins to look around the town for the materials he needs to make an Artificer's Monocle. He planned on making one anyway, and now seems like the perfect time. It will cost him 750gp and 60xp to create. He will also keep an eye out for Crus's arrival.


----------



## Leif (Aug 24, 2008)

For simplicity's sake, we'll just say Kerlan easily locates everything he needs, and Tinker agrees to save the _clairvoyance_ potion for you.

While Kerlan is gathering his needed supplies around Pembrose, the boat (ship) arrives from Twain, and some moments later, you see a familiar wizard as he enters the Lonesome Drake.  Looks like it's going to be a pleasant evening, woudln't you say?


----------



## KerlanRayne (Aug 25, 2008)

*Kerlan*



Leif said:


> ... you see a familiar wizard as he enters the Lonesome Drake.



"Magus Crus! How good to see you again. How was the trip? We visited Lord Kyle and we think we have figured out how we are going to take back the keep."


----------



## Scotley (Aug 25, 2008)

*Tylara*

Also greeting Crus, Tylara is silently pleased with Kerlan's successes. It would spoil her reputation to praise him however.


----------



## Leif (Aug 25, 2008)

*Magus Crus*

"Ahh, my Good Kerlan!  Tylara, you're looking very, um.. elvish today.  I'm glad to hear that things are going so well for you.  Well,I'm just going to pop in here and get one of Boris's excellent brews.  Care to join me?"


----------



## Scotley (Aug 25, 2008)

*Tylara*

"Yes, that is an excellent idea. A brew or two can only improve our planning process."


----------



## renau1g (Aug 25, 2008)

"Sorry, got detained...woke up late...*phew* Nice to see you again Crus" Xavier says after rushing to catch up to Crus et all, breathing heavily, hands on his knees.

_"Oi, am I out of shape, they gotta make a spell for this... I need to hang out with those transmuters more"_ Xavier thinks to himself


----------



## KerlanRayne (Aug 26, 2008)

Leif said:


> "Well, I'm just going to pop in here and get one of Boris's excellent brews. Care to join me?"



"Sure, I'll join too. I wondered if you had advice on our plan." Kerlan sits down and orders a drink with everyone else. After everyone is served and comfortable, he brings out their map and begins explaining their plan. "We have a rough sketch of the keep based on scouting reports from Xavier and Tylara's familiars. We plan to take out the tower guards with _Sleep_ spells. Then we'll go over the wall at _this_ vulnerable point. We will use web a lot inside with possibly _Caltrops_ for battlefield control. What do you think? I wanted to use _Alter Self_ for some added defense, but we don't have that spells. Do you happen to have a scroll of it you would be willing to part with?"


----------



## Leif (Aug 26, 2008)

*Magus Crus*

"No, Kerlan, I certainly don't have a scroll of that one with me.  But your plan sounds very effective, given the layout of the place.  I think you boys sound like your about as prepared as you can possibly be."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 26, 2008)

*Manny*

Manny hops up on the table and sips on a shot glass of ale as he examines the map with the others.  "I suppose I'd better leave Kási here; he doesn't do too well with ladders and such.  I don't suppose I could hitch a ride on someone's shoulder for the trip over?"


----------



## Scotley (Aug 26, 2008)

*Tylara*

"I suppose I can give you a lift Manny. Can't hurt to have a little artillery on my shoulder."


----------



## renau1g (Aug 26, 2008)

"I had a thought that perhaps Manny can perhaps go on either Mike's or the eagle's shoulders. Perhaps we can get a skilled craftsman to create a harness for him?"  Xavier suggests, drinking ihs steeped tea enjoying the warmth of it spread throughout his body.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Aug 27, 2008)

*Kerlan*



Leif said:


> "No, Kerlan, I certainly don't have a scroll of that one with me.  But your plan sounds very effective, given the layout of the place.  I think you boys sound like your about as prepared as you can possibly be."



"Well unless you know of another way I'll have to find it somewhere else. I'm planning on making a Magic Item that will help me get a potion of _Clairvoyance_, but I'm not sure whether to take care of the keep first."


----------



## Leif (Aug 27, 2008)

*Magus Crus*

"That is, of course, your call to make, but haven't you already spoken to someone about the keep?  You might be expected to deal with that without any undue delays."


----------



## KerlanRayne (Aug 27, 2008)

"You're right, I guess we will take on the keep tomorrow." Kerlan looks around at the others. "Here are the spells I plan on using:"

*Battle Memorized Spells* [3+3 0th, 1+1+3 1st, 0+1+3 2nd]
0th (DC 14): Launch Bolt, Launch Bolt, Launch Bolt, (Caltrops), (Caltrops), (Caltrops)
1st (DC 15): Shield, Fist of Stone, (Lesser Orb of Acid), (Kelgore's Fire Bolt), (Kelgore's Fire Bolt)
2nd (DC 16): Cloud of Bewilderment, (Web), (Web), (Web)

"Everyone else decided on their spells?"

OOC: If everyone is ready, we can move to tomorrow. Today can be spent hanging out with Crus.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 27, 2008)

*Manny*

"I'll be taking 3 Ray of Frost Cantrips, a Resistance Cantrip, two Fist of Stone spells, a Mage Armor spell, and a Whelm spell."


----------



## renau1g (Aug 27, 2008)

"Well, my friends I'm afraid I must excuse myself in order to prepare for tomorrow's adventures. I need to scribe some scrolls to help us out" Xavier replies, bowing low to Crus

[sblock=OOC]
Xavier plans on scribing Mage Armor, False Life, & Shield. This will take 1.8 hours (.6 for each of the others). Cost is 37 gp 5 sp. 

Spells Memorized will be:

0 -  Daze*(x3), Detect Magic, Mage Hand
1st - Grease(x2), Ray of Clumsiness, Charm Person*, Lesser Orb of Electricity
2nd - Web, Glitterdust(x2), Tasha's Hideous Laughter*

[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 29, 2008)

*Tylara*

"I supose it is a tad late to mention this, but could I trouble one of you to teach me sleep so I can scribe a copy?"


----------



## Leif (Aug 30, 2008)

*Magus Crus*

Crus sighs and says, "Oh, all right then, Tylara, I'll teach you.  _This_ time.  Anyone else care to join the class?  Let's go upstairs and get to it then."






OOC:  Anyone wishing to add _sleep_ to his/her spellbook can make a Spellcraft check with a +8 circumstance modifier.  If you already have _sleep_ and feel cheated by this, mention it to me in the OOC thread, and I'll make it right somehow.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 30, 2008)

*Tylara*

Always eager for new knowledge, Tylara heads upstairs spell book in hand. 

OOC: spellcraft (1d20+18=26)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 2, 2008)

*Manny*

Manny grabs his spellbook and eagerly joins the budding class upstairs.

Spellcraft Check (1d20+16=30)


----------



## Leif (Sep 7, 2008)

OOC:  So, I guess everybody is about ready to proceed with the spell instruction, eh?  I think most of you have already made the spellcraft checks.  Anybody that hasn't done so who is attending the impromtu class can do so, and then I guess we'll be ready to advance time to D-Day, or actually H-Day.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Sep 9, 2008)

OOC: Well, according to the thread HERE, it looks like Xavier will be under DM control for a little bit. Since he is an Enchanter and doesn't yet have _Sleep_ in his spellbook, he'll probably take that one. After that we should move on to the next day and head for the keep.


----------



## Leif (Sep 9, 2008)

*Xavier*

Hmm, well, ok, here's Xavier's roll to learn the spell, _Sleep_:
He's got Spellcraft listed at +16, so giving him the benefit of any doubt, his roll is a 36!!  Spellcraft check to learn Sleep (1d20 16=36)  Shoot, with that roll, he could have learned it with just 1 rank in spellcraft!

That should be sufficient, don't you think?  I'll leave a note for him in the RG thread.


----------



## Leif (Sep 9, 2008)

So, with that, we're apparently ready to advance to the next morning and get this Hobgoblin Keep show on the road!

Morning breaks......


----------



## KerlanRayne (Sep 9, 2008)

OOC: I just realized that the spell choices we stated don't fit with the plan. I thought we were all going to use _Sleep_ on the four tower guards at the same time, but I don't see anyone with it memorized. Are we still going with that plan? We could scribe a few copies beforehand if we have to.


----------



## Leif (Sep 9, 2008)

OOC:  It will be morning when the action resumes straightaway, so you are all free to change your memorized spells for the day.  Everyone needs to double-check that right now.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 9, 2008)

*Manny*

_Gosh, I hope I don't regret this . . . I'm pretty useless in a fight unless I can make myself a little stronger.  Oh well - sleep it is!_

Manny exchanges one of his _Fist of Stone_ spells for a _Sleep_ spell.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 9, 2008)

*Tylara*

Rising early, Tylara has her spells prepared for the days adventuring and is having a mug of tea as she awaits her companions. She has a light breakfast.


----------



## Leif (Sep 9, 2008)

*Boris Stenker*

"And a very pleasant good mornin' to ye, Wee Elfin Lassie!! How about a nice poached egg and some of my special oatmeal?"


----------



## Scotley (Sep 9, 2008)

*Tylara*

"Good morning Boris, that sounds simply delicious. Thank you. I expect my companions will be arriving soon and that they will be hungry as well."


----------



## Leif (Sep 9, 2008)

*Boris Stenker*

"Not at all, Lassie!  It's my pleasure to take care of the Esteemed Wizards under my roof!  I hope that they are hungry!  I've got a big mess of spicy sausage, hashed browns, pancakes, and good homemade syrup all ready for them!  And plenty of good, stout coffee, too!


----------



## KerlanRayne (Sep 10, 2008)

Mowgli said:


> _Gosh, I hope I don't regret this . . . I'm pretty useless in a fight unless I can make myself a little stronger.  Oh well - sleep it is!_
> 
> Manny exchanges one of his _Fist of Stone_ spells for a _Sleep_ spell.



"I know you don't have as many spells as the others, so If you want, I can cast _Mage Armor_ on you and you could replace that with _Sleep_."

OOC: Well Leif, you should decide where to put _Sleep_ in Xavier's spell list. Other than that, once Manny has responded, we should be ready to go.


----------



## Leif (Sep 10, 2008)

Me?  Why can't renau1g do that himself?  Hey, renau1g, if you read this, you need to add _Sleep_ to Xavier's spellbook.  (Actually, I already left a message for him to that effect in the RG.)


----------



## KerlanRayne (Sep 10, 2008)

Leif said:


> Me?  Why can't renau1g do that himself?  Hey, renau1g, if you read this, you need to add _Sleep_ to Xavier's spellbook.  (Actually, I already left a message for him to that effect in the RG.)



OOC: Because he'll be gone until at least the end of the week, if not longer, according to the thread I linked to earlier. Besides, what I was talking about was his memorized spells. He'll need it memorized if we start off before he gets back.


----------



## Leif (Sep 10, 2008)

Ok, fair enough.  I'll take care of it in the same post in the RG, so that thread doesn't get too cluttered up with DM comments and schtuff.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 10, 2008)

*Manny*



KerlanRayne said:


> "I know you don't have as many spells as the others, so If you want, I can cast _Mage Armor_ on you and you could replace that with _Sleep_."




"A most generous offer, kind sir!  I'll take you up on it."

[sblock=Final Spell Configuration for Manny]2 x Fist of Stone
1 x Sleep
1 x Whelm[/sblock]


----------



## KerlanRayne (Sep 11, 2008)

Leif said:


> "Not at all, Lassie!  It's my pleasure to take care of the Esteemed Wizards under my roof!  I hope that they are hungry!  I've got a big mess of spicy sausage, hashed browns, pancakes, and good homemade syrup all ready for them!  And plenty of good, stout coffee, too!



Kerlan responds as he comes down the stairs. "That sounds delicious Boris. We'll need a hearty breakfast because we are heading out to the keep after we eat." Kerlan eats up the food and gets up to leave when he's done. He will wait for everyone else before he goes.


----------



## Leif (Sep 11, 2008)

KerlanRayne said:


> Kerlan eats up the food and gets up to leave when he's done. He will wait for everyone else before he goes.



Kerlan can't seem to make any headway on breaskfast:  every time he eats a stack of pancakes, Boris slaps an omelette on his plate.  When he finishes the omelette, Boris gives him a big pile of bacon and sausage.  After awhile, even "Bottomless Kerlan" begins to slow down, and then Boris cuts back and stops "shoveling" food at Kerlan.


----------



## Leif (Sep 14, 2008)

*Hobgoblin Keep*

After a pleasant breakfast, the wizards finish their preparations and head out to do battle with the Hobgoblins.  We can advance to your arrival at the keep if there are no objections, so just let me know what actions you take as you approach.

Here's the map of the Hobgoblin Keep for easier reference:


----------



## KerlanRayne (Sep 14, 2008)

While still out of earshot from the keep, Kerlan casts _Mage Armor_ on himself and Manny using his Beguiler spell slots. "I believe that I should take the guard on the north west corner of the keep so that I can get the ladders in place. Manny can take the south east corner because his dog is faster than any of us. Xavier and Tylara can take the other 2 corners. Once we are in place we will take out all 4 guards at the same time with _Sleep_. After that you should keep to the cover of trees until arriving at my corner. Once you see the ladder up and me gone, head for it and climb over."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 14, 2008)

*Manny*

"Thanks, Kerlan.  I feel almost invincible now!  The plan sounds good to me."


----------



## Scotley (Sep 15, 2008)

"Sounds like an excellent plan. Sleep has a nice range, so we need not get too close. I think we have to hope that even if we are spotted we'll be far enough away that the hobgoblins won't raise an alarm before we get the spells off. Good luck to you all. Give me 25 minutes as I have long way to go and then we'll start." With that Tylara double checks her gear, including the fine pinch of sand she'll need for the spell and sets off to make her way to the far side of the keep. She circles far out and sticks to cover when ever posible. At the appointed time she moves forward keeping low and closes to within 110' of the keep giving her a generous margin of error and, assuming nothing untoward happens along the way, casts the sleep spell targeting the center of the tower. As soon as this is done she moves at double speed to the point where the ladder is to be used.


----------



## Leif (Sep 15, 2008)

OOC:  Just one question:  How will everyone determine when it has been 25 minutes?


----------



## Scotley (Sep 15, 2008)

OOC: Heh, guess we aren't going to get away easy. How about this then. When Tylara is in position she will send her familiar over to see if Manny is ready. If so then the eagle will fly in a nice high wide circle around the keep. When she is over the tower Tylara is supposed to attack we all cast our spells. Good enough?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 15, 2008)

*Manny*

Manny will do his best to get in range for the sleep spell without being seen, and will then look for Tylara's eagle to 'give the signal.'  At the signal, he'll cast the spell, mount up, and he and Kási head for the ladder.


----------



## Leif (Sep 15, 2008)

*Manny*

Will you please let me know the save DC for your spell?  In the future, it would help if you would all give me that information whenever you cast a spell.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 16, 2008)

[sblock=Leif]10 + 1 (Spell Level) + 5 (Int bonus) = 16.  Did I figure that right?  I don't play wizards as a rule . . .[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 16, 2008)

[sblock=Mowgli]Looks right to me, unless you have a feat (like Spell Focus) or something that would add a +1 to it or so.[/sblock]

No worries, the hobgob is now snoozing peacefully.
Guard's save against Manny's sleep spell (1d20=9)


----------



## Scotley (Sep 16, 2008)

*Tylara*

Ooc: Dc 15


----------



## Leif (Sep 16, 2008)

Uh, oh, Tylara!  The guard yawns, rests his chin against his chest, and then jumps up, shakes his head and roars! Tylara's spell at 2nd guard in tower (1d20-1=17)  None of the other guards appear to take any notice.  You may surmise that this guy does that a lot when he nods off while on guard duty.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 16, 2008)

*Tylara*

Cursing softly in Elvish and Draconic, Tylara retreats and makes her way to the ladder bearing crew as they approach the wall. "Stay on the side away from my tower, the guard doesn't seem to have fallen asleep."


----------



## Leif (Sep 16, 2008)

OOC:  incidentally, which towers were the targets of the spells?  Which hob is asleep and which one made his save?


----------



## KerlanRayne (Sep 16, 2008)

Leif said:


> OOC:  incidentally, which towers were the targets of the spells?  Which hob is asleep and which one made his save?



Kerlan's DC is 15 and Xavier's DC is 16. 
	
	



```
Kerlan ----------------------- Tylara
      |                       |
      |                       |
      |                       |
      |                       |
      |                       |
Xavier ----------------------- Manny
```


----------



## renau1g (Sep 16, 2008)

OOC - additionally Xavier's target takes a -2 penalty on attack rolls and to AC for 1 round, regardless of the result of the save (Unsettling Enchantment)


----------



## Leif (Sep 16, 2008)

*One Hobgoblin Awake (Way to go, Ty! - hehe)*

Kerlan's and Xavier's target hobgoblins both fail their saves.
Saves against Kerlan's (dc15 ) and Xavier's (dc16 ) sleep spells (1d20=10, 1d20=2)   So the only awake sentry is atop the NE tower.

Ooops, these two hobgobs should've each had an additional +1 to their daves, to they have 11 and 3, and they both still fail.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Sep 16, 2008)

Kerlan heads for the wall making sure he stays on the West side of the keep so as to remain out of the Hobgoblin's line of sight. He puts the ladder up, Jaunts through the wall and puts the second ladder up. Have we been noticed yet?


----------



## Leif (Sep 16, 2008)

Hang on right there, Kerlan.  You get up to the wall, put your ladder in place and climb up to the top of the western wall.  We'll just hold right there, and I'll post later today to let you know what Kerlan sees inside the keep.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Sep 16, 2008)

Leif said:


> Hang on right there, Kerlan.  You get up to the wall, put your ladder in place and climb up to the top of the western wall.  We'll just hold right there, and I'll post later today to let you know what Kerlan sees inside the keep.



OOC: Actually, Kerlan uses his _Abrupt Jaunt_ class ability to _Teleport_ to the other side of the wall. It's an alternative class ability from the Player's Handbook 2. That means I won't be climbing the ladders at all, that's why I'm the one putting them up.


----------



## Leif (Sep 17, 2008)

*Kerlan Rayne*

I stand corrected!  I forgot about your "jaunt" thingy.  Are you going to enter ahead of the others?


----------



## KerlanRayne (Sep 17, 2008)

Yes. He will put up the ladder, _Jaunt_ in, and then put the other ladder up if possible. After that, let me know how things stand.


----------



## Leif (Sep 17, 2008)

Yes, Kerlan can do just that by _Jaunt_ing from G 12 to I 12.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Sep 17, 2008)

He will Jaunt from G-12 to I-12.


----------



## Leif (Sep 17, 2008)

Kerlan finds this "passageway" between buildings inside the keep deserted at the moment.  There is some rubble and garbage on the ground and against the walls here:  a few loose bricks, a couple of ceiling tiles, and a small mound of noisome refuse in the SW corner the exact contents of which Kerlan refuses to speculate.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 17, 2008)

*Tylara*

Once Kerlan places the first ladder and vanishes, Tylara will send her familiar aloft to bring warning if there are any signs that the guards are aware of the wizards' presence. She will move swiftly up the ladder.


----------



## Leif (Sep 17, 2008)

*Hobgoblin Spot Check*

Kerlan has placed the ladder and gone through the wall near the NW corner of the keep.  The guard who remained awake is in the NE tower.  Hmmm, not exactly an ideal arrangement, is it?  Let's see if he notices anything right away:

Hobgoblin Guard Spot Check:  9 spot check. (1d20=9) 

The only awake guard is apparently scraping toe jam or something.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Sep 17, 2008)

Once Tylara comes over, Kerlan speaks with her. "Tylara, you take that door to the left and I'll take the door to the right." Kerlan moves over to the door on the right, prepared to cast _Web_ if neccesary after opening it.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 17, 2008)

Xavier will hustle to where the ladder is and climb over the wall, joining the others.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 17, 2008)

*Tylara*

Moving swiftly, Tylara casts Mage Armor on herself and steps to the door as suggested by Kerlan. He puts her pointed elven ear to the door and listens (1d20+3=6). Hearing nothing she readies her longbow and waits for Kerlan to open his door.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 17, 2008)

*Manny*

Manny get to the ladder as quick as he can and scurries up.  Once at the top he looks about, taking stock of what the others are up to.  Quickly deciding his hand crossbow is the right tool for whatever might come up next, he draws the bow and knocks a bolt.


----------



## Leif (Sep 17, 2008)

OOC:  Ok, that's everybody except Scott DeWar and rossrebailey.  We can count on at least one of them him putting in an appearance soon, I hope....


----------



## Leif (Sep 18, 2008)

Is Manny staying atop the ladder with his hand crossbow ready?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 18, 2008)

*Manny*

OOC: 

Sorry  - he'll actually move off of the ladder before readying his crossbow.  But he will try to keep an eye out down the ladder as well as up here with the party.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Sep 18, 2008)

Leif said:


> OOC:  Ok, that's everybody except Scott DeWar and rossrebailey.  We can count on at least one of them him putting in an appearance soon, I hope....



OOC: rossrebailey hasn't even been on the boards since 8-1-08 according to his profile, which is over a month and a half ago. He's gone. It's only the four of us now.


----------



## Leif (Sep 18, 2008)

KerlanRayne said:


> OOC: rossrebailey hasn't even been on the boards since 8-1-08 according to his profile, which is over a month and a half ago. He's gone. It's only the four of us now.



Bummer!  Think you gus are up to it?


----------



## KerlanRayne (Sep 18, 2008)

Leif said:


> Bummer!  Think you gus are up to it?



OOC: Sure thing!  Now tell us what happens next please.


----------



## Leif (Sep 18, 2008)

*Checking Doors*

So...  I've got the entire wizardly band inside the wall.  Tylara listening at the door to the north (left), and hearing nothing, so she moves to join Kerlan as he inspects the door to the south (right).  Manny has joined them, hand crossbow loaded and ready for bear (a very SMALL bear, mind you).  Xavier is also in the group with you, so that's everyone present and accounted for.  I understand that Kerlan is in the lead at the door.  Why don't you tell me how everyone else is arranged, and how you will tackle the door?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 18, 2008)

*Manny*

"Is it locked?  Do you need me to pick it?" Manny whispers.  "Do you hear anything?  I mean, besides me whispering, of course . . ."  He grins sheepishly at the realization that he's supposed to be the professional sneak, and he's making more noise than anyone else in the group.  "Sorry.  I'm a little excited."


----------



## Leif (Sep 18, 2008)

*Kerlan*

Give me a listen check if you wish.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Sep 18, 2008)

*Kerlan*



Leif said:


> Give me a listen check if you wish.



Listen Check at first door of Hobgoblin Keep (1d20+4=11)


----------



## Leif (Sep 18, 2008)

Kerlan hears a few low-pitched, muted voices from behind the door, but can't distinguish any specific words, let alone tell what is the language being spoken.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 18, 2008)

*Tylara*

OOC: Tylara would ready her bow and take a spot directly in front of the door but back a little to give her a good field of fire.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Sep 18, 2008)

Kerlan whispers, "I hear voices. Xavier, how about you open the door while I ready a _Web_ spell for those inside. On your count of 3." Kerlan readies an action to cast _Web_ in the center of the room once the door is open.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 18, 2008)

Xavier will cast _Mage Hand_ and use it to open the door from the safety of a distance.

[sblock=OOC]
19/19 HP
AC: 18 FF:16 Touch: 16 (Assuming cast Mage Armour from scroll)
F/R/W: +3/+3/+6

Spells Left:

0 - Daze*(x3), Detect Magic, Mage Hand
1st - Grease, Ray of Clumsiness, Charm Person*, Lesser Orb of Electricity, Sleep
2nd - Web, Glitterdust(x2), Tasha's Hideous Laughter*
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 18, 2008)

*Hobgoblins - Surprise round*

The door opens, and you see a sort of barracks.   It looks to have once been decorated and appointed as a typical barracks for human troops in the region, but it is in great disrepair.  The "beds" marked on the map are at best old and falling apart, and at worst are just heaps of blankets on the floor.  The occupants of the room are indicated on the map and are somewhat scattered about the room.  There is also a fair amount of junk, broken bottles, old crates, etc. around the room.  The "fireplace" looks to be particularly filthy.  

I need coordinates for the _Web_, please, and actions for everyone else.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Sep 19, 2008)

Kerlan centers his _Web_ spell at the corner shared by L-27 and M-28. That should catch 6 of them in the radius and block off the second door. There will be 4 more to deal with. Am I only getting a standard action this round because it's a surprise round? 

Initiative at Hobgoblin Keep (1d20+2=12)

EDIT: I like your summary renau1g, I'll have to steal it.[Sblock=Current Status]Initiative Count: 12
HP: 26/26
AC: 17, FF: 15, Touch: 12
F/R/W: +3/+3/+5

*Beguiler Spell Slots Left:*
0th (DC 14): 5
1st (DC 15): 2

*Wizard Spells Left:*
0th (DC 14): Launch Bolt, Launch Bolt, Launch Bolt, (Caltrops), (Caltrops), (Caltrops)
1st (DC 15): Shield, Fist of Stone, (Lesser Orb of Acid), (Kelgore's Fire Bolt), (Kelgore's Fire Bolt)
2nd (DC 16): Cloud of Bewilderment, (Web), (Web), (Web)
[/Sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 19, 2008)

Kerlan,

Yes, you only get one standard action in the surprise round.  However, you have the initiative, so the party's actions in the first full round will immediately follow this.

Centering the _Web_ spell as you have indicated will ensnare the three southernmost hobgoblins thoroughly.  The one in  K26 is not between two anchor points for the spell, so he will only be "trapped" in the webs for one round until he can extricate himself.  (Actually, he is in bed and was asleep until the _Web_ hit his face and woke him up.)  The webs to the north and west of him have no support, so he will be able to tear himself out.  the other three are, um, screwed, and the door at that end of the room, which is closed, is blocked off by the webs.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 19, 2008)

*Manny*

As there are no enemies in Manny's field of fire (or his line of sight, for that matter) he'll wait for the door to clear so he can move into place.

OOC: Did we already roll initiative, or do you need that?


----------



## KerlanRayne (Sep 19, 2008)

In the next round, Kerlan will cast _Shield_ and draw his crossbow while moving to N-15.


----------



## Leif (Sep 19, 2008)

*Initiative, etc.*

We'll just use group initiative for this fight, so it's already taken care of for you, Mowgli.  I have Kerlan casting _Web_ in the surprise round and then moving into the room.  Manny holds his action during the surprise round waiting for his lines of sight to clear, but, Manny, you could step through the door (5 foot step is sufficient) and then take an action.  Still waiting to hear from Tylara and Xavier for their actions in the surprise round.  Remember, you have the initiative, so you'll all get to act again as soon as Tylara and Xavier let me know what they're doing immediately, and Manny acts if he so chooses.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 19, 2008)

*Tylara*

As soon as the web goes off Tylara releases her readied arrow at the nearest unwebbed foe (1d20+5=18) she can see (k17?). She smoothly reaches for another shaft even as the first arrow drills (1d8+2=7) drills (1d8+2=7) a hobgoblin.


----------



## Leif (Sep 19, 2008)

*Mid-Round Update Map*

Here's the action as it is unfolding.  Tylara and Kerlan, I need coordinates where you are coming to rest after the spell and arrow.  And, Tylara, K 17 is still in bed.  the nearest standing hobgoblin is in J 23.  (That's LOW shooting a guy in bed!)  Manny, you have a surprise round's action and then you have initiative in the first full round.  Are you going to hold your actions for all of that?  I've put up what you can see now.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 19, 2008)

Xavier pulls out a scroll from his pouch and reads the words of arcane power from it. After completing this the scroll turns to dust, its magic gone, and Xavier points to an area between two hobgoblins as rocks begin to fall on the pair.

[sblock=OOC]
Surprise:
Cast Hail of Stones from Scroll @ K16 square to affect both K16 & J15 with it
Hail of Stones (4d4=9) No save

Init: 1d20+2=18 

Sorry for the delay, my brain wasn't working right and I thought I'd already posted

19/19 HP
AC: 18 FF:16 Touch: 16 (Assuming cast Mage Armour from scroll)
F/R/W: +3/+3/+6

Spells Left:

0 - Daze*(x3), Detect Magic, Mage Hand
1st - Grease, Ray of Clumsiness, Charm Person*, Lesser Orb of Electricity, Sleep
2nd - Web, Glitterdust(x2), Tasha's Hideous Laughter*

Consumables Left:
Potion of CLW (x3)                     150gp    -
Scroll of Featherfall                   25gp    -
Scroll of Ray of Enfeeblement           25gp    -
Scroll of Hold Portal                   25gp    -
Scroll of Expeditious Retreat           25gp    -
Scroll of Hail of Stone                 25gp    -
Scroll of Mage Armor
Scroll of False Life
Scroll of Shield
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 19, 2008)

*Tylara*

OOC: Okay, J23 instead. Tylara will stay where she is until her full round action. She'll likely move into to the room after all the others have moved in and out of the way.


----------



## Leif (Sep 19, 2008)

*Scotley*

I was only joking and trying to give you a guilt trip, dude.  If you want to feather the closer hobgob that's perfectly cool with me.  And I thought that whole idea was to NOT fight fairly!  Yes, I know, in future rounds I'll just shut up until everyone has acted.  Forgive me?


----------



## KerlanRayne (Sep 19, 2008)

Leif said:


> Here's the action as it is unfolding. Tylara and Kerlan, I need coordinates where you are coming to rest after the spell and arrow.



I said what Kerlan will do next. If he can move now he will draw his already loaded crossbow while moving to N-15. (Both in the same Move Action) Once his standard action comes up he will cast _Shield_. Do the standard action first if possible, if not then the move action first.


----------



## Leif (Sep 19, 2008)

*Kerlan*

N-15 was all I needed.   And which action comes first is your choice, sir.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 19, 2008)

Leif said:


> I was only joking and trying to give you a guilt trip, dude.  If you want to feather the closer hobgob that's perfectly cool with me.  And I thought that whole idea was to NOT fight fairly!  Yes, I know, in future rounds I'll just shut up until everyone has acted.  Forgive me?




OOC: Closer might be better. Tylara is definately of the 'fight dirty' school of combat. You are of course forgiven if there is in fact anything to forgive. Have fun with it.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 19, 2008)

*Manny (HP: 12, AC: 21)*

Manny takes a short step in order to sight in on a hobgoblin, and lets fly (1d20+8=14) a tiny hand crossbow bolt at a snoozing Hobgoblin (K17). Damage (if needed) (1d2=2).

He follows the crossbow bolt by pointing sternly at that same Hobgoblin and murmuring "Namumuô sa lamíg!"  A chilling ray of soft blue light extends (1d20+8=19) from his finger to that same Hobgoblin, and a small spot of  rime grows (1d3=1) on it's gnarly flesh at the point of impact.

[sblock=GM]Did I get that right?  Surprise round then first round of initiative?  The spell is Ray of Frost, btw. I think that's vs. Touch AC, but I'm not sure.  More Wizardly types would surely know better than I.[/sblock]


----------



## KerlanRayne (Sep 19, 2008)

KerlanRayne said:


> In the next round, Kerlan will cast _Shield_ and draw his crossbow while moving to N-15.



As I said, _Shield_ first, then move and draw.


----------



## Leif (Sep 19, 2008)

KerlanRayne said:


> As I said, _Shield_ first, then move and draw.



That's not exactly what you said, but you can do it that way if that 's what you want.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 20, 2008)

*Tylara*

The elf takes a few steps into the room (to N15) and turns to fire another shot (1d20+5=19) with her bow. 

OOC: [sblock]She'll fire at either J15, K17 or J23 in order of preference if she has a clear shot and they are still alive when her shot comes. damage (1d8+2=9)[/sblock]


----------



## KerlanRayne (Sep 20, 2008)

Scotley said:


> The elf takes a few steps into the room (to N15) and turns to fire another shot (1d20+5=19) with her bow.



OOC: That's where Kerlan is moving to, you'll have to find somewhere else.


----------



## Leif (Sep 20, 2008)

OOC: Ok, this has gotten pretty confusing, but I've tried to sort everything out.  I've had to arbitrarily place Tylara, so if you don't like it, I'll move her.

IC:  Xavier's _Hail of Stones_ pummels and kills the hobgoblin in J15.  Tylara's arrow strikes and kills the hobgoblin in K17 (the first target that you indicated).  That means that Manny needs to designate a new target, I'm thinking maybe J23, if that's ok? and Kerlan has _Shielded_ himself and moved into the room (N15) with his crossbow ready.

Map will be attached here.  Let me know what you think about where I've placed everybody. 
Has everybody taken an action for the first full round?  If so, it'll be the critters turn now.  Tylara also fires an arrow at the hobgoblin in J23, which had already been slightly damaged by Manny.  It's now dead.

Map is now updated to show status of remaining foes.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Sep 20, 2008)

*Kerlan*

Kerlan will attack J-23. To Hit and Damage for Hobgoblin @ J-23 (1d20+5=21, 1d8=1). Nice hit, not much damage.[SBLOCK=Current Status]Location: N-15
HP: 26/26
AC: 17, FF: 15, Touch: 12
F/R/W: +3/+3/+5

*Beguiler Spell Slots Left:*
0th (DC 14): 5
1st (DC 15): 2

*Wizard Spells Left:*
0th (DC 14): Launch Bolt, Launch Bolt, Launch Bolt, (Caltrops), (Caltrops), (Caltrops)
1st (DC 15): Shield, Fist of Stone, (Lesser Orb of Acid), (Kelgore's Fire Bolt), (Kelgore's Fire Bolt)
2nd (DC 16): Cloud of Bewilderment, (Web), (Web), (Web)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Leif (Sep 20, 2008)

*Kerlan Rayne*

Between his _Web_ spell, his _Shield_ spell and his move, Kerlan doesn't have an attack coming until after the hobgoblins go.  I'm feeling generous though, so I'll let you keep the attack roll and just re-roll the damage.  Fair enough?


----------



## Scotley (Sep 20, 2008)

KerlanRayne said:


> OOC: That's where Kerlan is moving to, you'll have to find somewhere else.




OOC: Where you placed her if fine. She got in two good shots see posts 639 and 650.


----------



## Leif (Sep 20, 2008)

OOC:  I failed to take one of Ty's shots into account.  Post and Map have been updated accordingly. (#652)  Tomorrow (probably late afternoon/evening tomorrow) I'll try to get the hobgoblins' actions posted, which will end the first full round of combat.  The second round and any succeeding rounds that may be necessary (I'm figuring one more at most?) will hopefully go smoother.

9/22/08 UPDATE:  OOC:  Sorry guys, it's been a very long, hard day, so maybe tomorrow?


----------



## Leif (Sep 24, 2008)

*Hobgoblins*

The Hobgoblin in K26 struggles mightily to free himself from the webs.  He manages to get his left foot and leg free, but his right arm and leg are still stuck somewhat.  He'll probably manage to free himself very soon though.

The only other Hobgoblins left standing are those in M24 and N23, and they look at each other, shrug, and charge the wizards with clubs flailing.  N23 moves up to N17, his longsword flailing about, with hatred of elves in his eyes for Tylara, and he vaults up on the bed in his way, continuing on to the next bed which he also vaults.  The makeshift furniture proves to be a sufficient obstacle such that by the time he reaches N17 he cannot also attack in the current round.  The Hobgoblin in M24 has the same difficulty, and his second move action brings him to M16, but Xavier is relieved to see that he is also unable to attack in this round.

OOC: What a lucky bunch of wizards you are!  Your actions, please?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 24, 2008)

*Manny (AC: 21, HP: 12)*

Manny takes a step further into the room as he draws his rapier and lunges at the bold hobgoblin that stepped into a group of mighty wizards!  His deadly blade strikes true, skewering Hobgoblin liver!

[sblock=Combat Actions/Rolls]5' Step into L16 to flank Hobgoblin in M16.

To Hit (1d20 10=30)
(Great - a Crit Threat with a character that does no damage (1d3-3)!)
Crit Confirmation (1d20 10=13)
Sneak Attack Damage (1d6=6)
(OK, he _did_ max out his sneak attack - I guess I shouldn't complain . . . [/sblock]


----------



## KerlanRayne (Sep 24, 2008)

Kerlan will attack the same target as Manny. Damage to hobgoblin in M-16. (1d8=2) If Manny has already dispatched it then he will move on to the hobgoblin in N-17. The to hit roll is 21, as in the previous post.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 24, 2008)

*Tylara*

Letting bow and arrow clatter to the floor, Tylara tries a bold move and darts between the two Hobgoblins. She draws her longsword as she goes and lets the hobgoblin feel her fine elven steel (1d20+6=15) in his back. 

OOC: [sblock] Drop weapons as a free action, 5' step to M17 drawing a weapon as part of a move a free action, flank attack on Hobgoblin at M16. damage (1d8+1=5) assuming a 15 hits. [/sblock]


----------



## KerlanRayne (Sep 24, 2008)

OOC: Are we going to go in any kind of order, or is it going to be on a "first post, first action" basis.


----------



## Leif (Sep 24, 2008)

OOC:  Yeah, for this fight it has been kinda first to post is first to act, and I'm very sorry about that.  I have seen the error of my ways!  Individual Initiative shall be fully reinstated immediately!  Oh, well, at least we've tried it now!  While I will observe that this method keeps the action moving at a very brisk pace, I just don't know that it will prove to be worth it if someone doesn't get his fair share of early posts and so feels disenfranchised.  Personally, my inclination is to go back to individual initiative, but I'm willing to consider other opinions, if offered.

IC:  Tylara, spotlight hog that she is, draws everyone's eyes towards her when she noisily flings down her fine elven longbow and draws her equally fine elven rapier from its sheath as she pirouettes between the two hobgoblins, ripostes, and them thrusts her rapier into the breast of the southernmost foe.  This treatment from the elf maiden is more than his male libido can stand, and the hobgoblin just keels over dead.

Meanwhile, Manny, feeling more than his pint-sized share of Wheaties, boldly swaggers up to the lead hobgoblin and, reaching up as high as he can, thrusts his blade into the creature's liver.  A look of pain and anger comes over the hobgoblin's face, just as Kerlan's attack strikes home in his bosom.  This is more than he can bear, and the last of the foes subsides to the floor and rises no more.

OOC:  Bravo Gentlemen!  Actions?  There are a few personal effects near each bunk, and cooking gear and so forth on and near the hearth in the west wall.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 24, 2008)

*Tylara*

With a look of distaste on her face, Tylara wipes the blood from her sword on the fallen Hobgoblin before putting away the weapon and taking up her bow. "I'll cover the door while the rest of you search." She takes up a position in the doorway.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Sep 25, 2008)

Scotley said:


> "I'll cover the door while the rest of you search." She takes up a position in the doorway.



"Search for what?" Kerlan sees a hobgoblin about to get free and moves to take a shot at it but misses. "I say we take care of this one and move on. We can look around after they are all gone." 
Kerlan moves to K-16 and take a shot at K-26. To hit and damage for hobgoblin in K-26 (1d20+5=8, 1d8=6). 

OOC: I say we use individual initiative. Whenever I post actions I try to give alternatives if something changes before my turn is up. For example, Kerlan will do X, if he can't do that then do Y. I think it helps speed things up because I can post before it's my turn.


----------



## Leif (Sep 25, 2008)

Kerlan strides purposefully across the room and hacks off the head of the hobgoblin in K26 just as he was about to free himself from the webs.

OOC:  I already said that I thought we should use individual initiatives, but my sole purpose was to make my own life easier!  So consider that a done deal.  However, that will have no bearing on you posting early when you have the chance.  You could do that just as easily under the old system, too.  Feel free to do so, regardless.

OOC:  This whole battle was the Kerlan Show, wasn't it?  Kudos!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 25, 2008)

*Manny*

Manny recovers his crossbow and bolt, and cleans his rapier before re-sheathing it.

"I second the idea of cleaning up before we look for loot.  Who knows what our racket will bring in from the rest of this place.  Quick movement and surprise are our allies for now."


----------



## KerlanRayne (Sep 25, 2008)

*Kerlan*

"Since the other door is now blocked, I think we should go back through this door and go into the other door across the way. There may be an entrance to the corner tower in there, considering it's position."


----------



## Leif (Sep 25, 2008)

OOC:  The maniacal DM wrings his hands together with glee....

Very good, my thralls.  What now?  More comments?  Actions?


----------



## KerlanRayne (Sep 25, 2008)

Kerlan checks outside the door and them moves to the other door and listens for anyone inside. Listen check for second door (1d20+4=21). 







Leif said:


> OOC:  The maniacal DM wrings his hands together with glee....
> Very good, my thralls.  What now?  More comments?  Actions?



OOC: Uh oh. That sounds ominous.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 25, 2008)

*Tylara*

Content to keep moving Tylara continues to watch as Kerlan checks the other door.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 26, 2008)

Xavier will remain standing back as well, his mage hand hovering over Kerlan's shoulder. Once the other wizard is complete with his listening, Xavier will direct the hand to open the door.

[sblock=Stats]
19/19 HP
AC: 18 FF:16 Touch: 16 (Assuming cast Mage Armour from scroll)
F/R/W: +3/+3/+6

Spells Left:

0 - Daze*(x3), Detect Magic, Mage Hand
1st - Grease, Ray of Clumsiness, Charm Person*, Lesser Orb of Electricity, Sleep
2nd - Web, Glitterdust(x2), Tasha's Hideous Laughter*

Consumables Left:
Potion of CLW (x3) 150gp -
Scroll of Featherfall 25gp -
Scroll of Ray of Enfeeblement 25gp -
Scroll of Hold Portal 25gp -
Scroll of Expeditious Retreat 25gp -
Scroll of Hail of Stone 25gp -
Scroll of Mage Armor
Scroll of False Life
Scroll of Shield
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 27, 2008)

*Kerlan Rayne at the Door*

[sblock=Wizard Kerlan]Kerlan hears some metallic clanging, and some relatively high-pitched voices from within.  No actual words are discernable, but Kerlan doubts that these are hobgoblin voices. Or, if they are, they must be either whelps or midgets![/sblock]


----------



## KerlanRayne (Sep 27, 2008)

"I hear metal clanging but I doubt it's the armory. There wouldn't be this much noise until we had been discovered, which hasn't happened yet. Also, I don't think there are any hobgoblins inside, unless they're kids." Kerlan holds up his crossbow and motions for Xavier to open the door.


----------



## Leif (Sep 27, 2008)

You all figure that the sentries on the towers should be out for a very few more minutes yet, but it might soon not be the best idea to go traipsing around the open keep without dealing with them.  This is not to suggest any action on your part, just a little reminder.    You've really got a bit of time left, just don't forget about them.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 29, 2008)

"Did anyone bring any rope or manacles? We would be good to bind or otherwise disable the sleeping guards before we find ourselves trapped between two groups of angry hobgoblins" Xavier asks, hesitating a split second before he opened the door, listening to that little voice in his head that warned him of danger.


----------



## Leif (Sep 29, 2008)

Post coming soon describing what's behind the door.  Sorry guys, forgot about you last night.  I'll get it up tonight.  Ooops, color me embarrassed!  Soon, I promise. 


OOC:  FYI, as I scanned the equipment lists of the characters who are still active, I noticed that there is plenty of rope in the party, and even one set of manacles, if anyone is still interested....


----------



## Leif (Oct 2, 2008)

*The Voice in Xavier's Head*

But, maybe I'm not behind after all!  More careful reading of Xavier's post shows that he has NOT opened the door yet, but posed a question to the other wizards about possibly restraining, somehow, the guards left alive in the towers?


----------



## Scotley (Oct 2, 2008)

*Tylara*

"Take the door. We'll set about securing the tower guards after this next chamber. I fear someone in there could have heard the sounds of combat and even now be coming to investigate." She readies an arrow.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Oct 2, 2008)

renau1g said:


> "Did anyone bring any rope or manacles? We would be good to bind or otherwise disable the sleeping guards before we find ourselves trapped between two groups of angry hobgoblins"



"I have plenty of rope if that's how we want to handle them but I thought we already went over this and we had no real options for taking them alive. Right now is not the time for debate though. There might be an entrance to the tower through this room so lets get in there. Open the door."


----------



## renau1g (Oct 3, 2008)

Kerlan was right, this isn't the time for debate with hostile enemies around and their precious spells ticking away, so Xavier concentrates on the magical energy manifested as a hand of force. He manipulates it and causes the hand to grip the door handle and pull (or push) the door open.


----------



## Leif (Oct 3, 2008)

Kerlan's "hand" pulls on the door, which opens on the kitchen facility of the keep.   Before you is a room containing three large iron pots, three enormous skillets,  assorted carcasses of deer, pigs, and sheep, and an impressive array of quite large cutlery.  There are four kobolds in here, performing various food proparation chores.  They look quite astonished to see you!

The nearest kobold is some 10-15 feet away, see attached map.  There is also a large fireplace in the western wall, and a door that looks like it should lead into the tower.

Actions?


----------



## Scotley (Oct 3, 2008)

Her bow (1d20+6=22) held ready, Tylara shoots the Kobold closest to the tower door. She is pleased as the arrow finds its mark (1d8+3=6).


----------



## Leif (Oct 4, 2008)

Bump!

OOC: Post 681 has been edited to reflect the opening of the latest door.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Oct 4, 2008)

Kerlan fires his crossbow at the next Kobold in the room. To hit and damage to nearest Kobold (1d20+5=14, 1d8=3)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 4, 2008)

*Manny*

"Hey, what's going on?  I can't see around Xavier's big butt!  Oh, _there_ it is!"

Manny fires his little crossbow bolt between Xavier's legs (narrowly missing his classmates wand) at the Kobold directly in front of the door, scoring a hit!

[sblock=Combat Rolls]To Hit (1d20 8=26) (minus 4 for the trick shot would still be a 22)
Damage (1d2=2)[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Oct 4, 2008)

*DM Clarification?*

So, if I understand correctly, Kerlan attacks the kobold in I9 with his crossbow, and Manny shoots the kobold in M6 with his tiny crossbow?  Does that sound about right?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 4, 2008)

OOC: Kee-rect!


----------



## Leif (Oct 6, 2008)

OOC:  Still waiting on Tylara and Xavier. (I'll npc Ty, if need be, since Scotley's out-of-pocket basking on a beach somewhere warm, but he might surprise me and post anyway.)


----------



## KerlanRayne (Oct 6, 2008)

Scotley said:


> Her bow (1d20+6=22) held ready, Tylara shoots the Kobold closest to the tower door. She is pleased as the arrow finds its mark (1d8+3=6).



OOC: Did you miss this or are you waiting for something else?


----------



## Leif (Oct 6, 2008)

OOC:  Oooops, yeah, sorry, missed that one.  Ok, so we're just waiting for Xavier (renau1g).


----------



## KerlanRayne (Oct 9, 2008)

Leif said:


> OOC:  Oooops, yeah, sorry, missed that one.  Ok, so we're just waiting for Xavier (renau1g).



OOC: Well, it's been 4 days now. Could you NPC Xavier for a bit so we can move on?


----------



## Leif (Oct 9, 2008)

*Xavier as NPC*

Xavier tries to fire his crossbow.  Then he remembers that he has to put a bolt in it first.  So then he tries to draw a bolt, but his coordination is discombobulated because he was already taking aim, so he does a little "Keystone Kops" dance with his crossbw as his partner.


----------



## Leif (Oct 9, 2008)

*Kobold "Battle" if you can call it that*

Tylara steps just into the room, L10, and shoots an arrow toward the kobold in I9.  The arrow disappears into his left eyeball, and the poor kobold is propelled backward into the wall with considerable force.  Then his lifeless body slumps against the wall.

Kerlan fires his crossbow at the kobold in M6, hits it, and does considerable damage, but does not kill it.  Manny shoots the same kobold with his tiny crossbow, and finishes it off. 

Xavier is having lots more technical difficulties with getting a crossbow bolt withdrawn from his case and loaded.

The two remaining kobolds, N5 and P6 exchange a look of utter horror and begin to cry.  "Waaaaahh! Waaahhh! We're sorry!  We're trying to peel these potatoes as fast as we can!  Waaaaahh!  Please don't kill us, too?  Waaaahhhh!  You said you'd let us live if we cooked your meals for you! Wahhh!!! Wahhh!!"

[sblock=kerlan]there ya go[/sblock]


----------



## KerlanRayne (Oct 10, 2008)

Leif said:


> The two remaining kobolds, N5 and P6 exchange a look of utter horror and begin to cry. "Waaaaahh! Waaahhh! We're sorry!  We're trying to peel these potatoes as fast as we can!  Waaaaahh!  Please don't kill us, too?  Waaaahhhh!  You said you'd let us live if we cooked your meals for you! Wahhh!!! Wahhh!!"[sblock=kerlan]there ya go[/sblock]



Kerlan steps into the room with his crossbow still at hand and thinking quickly, he whispers to them harshly in Draconic. "Silence!" He waits for them to stop wailing and then continues on. "We are clearing out the Hobgoblins in this keep. If you help us and stay out of our way, we will let you live. Understand?"


----------



## Leif (Oct 10, 2008)

*Kobold Surrender*

The two pitiful kobold scullery slaves exchange wide-eyed looks of doubting hope, nod to each other, and then one of them says very quietly, also in Draconic, "Ok, we can work it that way, too.  Want us to draw you a picture of the keep, Kragzigkimbakof?"  OOC:  That last word is Draconic for Granddaddy Enormous Ancient Red Dragon, it does not translate well into common, but it has something to do with 'Burner of Cities and Devourer of Maidens.'


----------



## Scotley (Oct 10, 2008)

*Tylara*

Doing her best to look like a Kobold's worst nightmare come to life, Tylara says, "We have a map. Just tell us where the biggest baddest Hobgoblins can be found!"


----------



## KerlanRayne (Oct 10, 2008)

"Tylara, could you take care of the guard in the tower through that door?" Kerlan points to the door in the back of the room. "Be careful not to be seen by the remaining guard." He then takes out the map they made and shows it to the kobolds. "Show us where the people in charge are. Also, what's in the next room here, the dining hall? Is anyone in there?"


----------



## Leif (Oct 10, 2008)

*Kobold Servants*



Scotley said:


> Doing her best to look like a Kobold's worst nightmare come to life, Tylara says, "We have a map. Just tell us where the biggest baddest Hobgoblins can be found!"






			
				KerlanRayne said:
			
		

> [Kerlan] then takes out the map they made and shows it to the kobolds. "Show us where the people in charge are. Also, what's in the next room here, the dining hall? Is anyone in there?"



Ty- Remember?  When your familiars brought you the information form which you drew a map, I told you that I was going to show you the full map, but that it contained stuff that you couldn't know from the report by the familiars.  These guys may be able to fill in the blanks.  Hence:
"Oh, this map is not even complete!  Here, let us fix it for you!"

OOC:  I can't answer all of Kerlan's questions from memory right now, but, yes, I think it's the dining hall.  When I get home this evening, I'll put that info up, either in this post or my next one.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 10, 2008)

*Tylara*

With a shrug, Tylara goes to see if the guard is still sleeping and if so, she dispatches him with a quick sword cut to the throat. She takes some pains to move quietly and avoid any windows or openings, so as not to reveal her presence.


----------



## Leif (Oct 10, 2008)

OOC:  Ooops, sorry guys, got busy and forgot!

IC:  Stone steps wind around the outer wall of the tower from floor level up past the level of the parapet and there is a trapdoor where they meet the ceiling.  Tylara is pleased to note that there are no windows, so she does not have to be as stealthy as she feared.  The tower is 14 feet tall.  The trap door is open, and when Tylara steps through it and out onto the top of the tower, she sees that it is ringed with crenellations.  Even before she goes through the trap door, Tylara hears the snores of the hobgoblin.  Reaching the top, she sees the hobgoblin curled up in a fetal position, snoring happily.  There are eight javelins leaning against the parapet.  She slips up to the sleeping hobgoblin and makes short work of slitting its throat.  (OOC:  Just trying to move this along, Scotty, if you want to interrogate him or something, I'll edit this post later.)


----------



## Leif (Oct 12, 2008)

*Bump!*

Just so you know that I got to it.  Finally.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Oct 12, 2008)

Leif said:


> OOC:  I can't answer all of Kerlan's questions from memory right now, but, yes, I think it's the dining hall.  When I get home this evening, I'll put that info up, either in this post or my next one.



OOC: So, what info did we get?


----------



## Scotley (Oct 12, 2008)

*Tylara*

The elf tries to put the unpleasantness of dispatching a helpless foe out of her mind. She takes a quick peek about from the top of the tower to see if there is any indication of activity elsewhere in the keep.


----------



## Leif (Oct 12, 2008)

*Interrogation by Kerlan*



KerlanRayne said:


> Kerlan takes out the map they made and shows it to the kobolds. "Show us where the people in charge are. Also, what's in the next room here, the dining hall? Is anyone in there?"



The sniveling kobolds told you that there are about 6 or 7 hobgoblins in the Main Hall (a/k/a dining hall), which is just through the door in the eastern wall of the kitchen.  (OOC:  I think I may have left that door off your map because Thel couldn't see it through the roof of the keep, but it is right smack in the middle of the wall between the kitchen and the dining hall.   nope, it's there!)  The kobold went on to tell you that just on the other side of the dining hall is the Big Boss's Quarters: one Thugler, a formidable hobgoblin Barbarian. There's also a priest who is usually always right next to Thugler, with his nose up Thugler's......well, you get the idea.  On the eastern side of the keep, just around from Thugler's room, is a stable.  The kobolds told you that no one ever goes into the stable anymore, because one day a gelatinous cube wandered into the keep, and the hobgoblins were able to lure it in there, and they've had it trapped there, ever since.  There are also a few more guardrooms on the southern end of the keep, but the kobolds figured that you must have already taken care of them, since you got this far.  Now, in the Main Hall/dining hall (just through the door in the eastern wall of the kitchen) is also a staircase leading down to the dungeon.  The kobolds know it's there, but they don't know much about it, since they're not permitted down there.  "They keep us hopping night and day cooking for them, serving their meals, and cleaning up after them."  They do, however, know that there is a door that leads to the Underdark down there, because that is how they were brought here  in the first place.  "The hobgoblins know that if any of us gets even close to the Underdark then they can just forget about ever seeing us again!"


----------



## Leif (Oct 12, 2008)

*OOC:  Tylara's Conscience*

OOC:  Tylara may take some small comfort regarding her quick dispatch of the helpless hobgoblin when she remembers that it _IS_ her job to clean out the hobgoblin infestation from this keep, and that all of the hobgoblins here are criminals who are unlawfully in possession of the keep that belongs to Lord Kyle.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Oct 13, 2008)

Leif said:


> The sniveling kobolds told you that there are about 6 or 7 hobgoblins in the Main Hall (a/k/a dining hall), which is just through the door in the eastern wall of the kitchen. The kobold went on to tell you that just on the other side of the dining hall is the Big Boss's Quarters



"Gelatenous Cube? We'll deal with that later. Now you two stay here and don't make a single sound. Do you hear me?" He gives them both a stern look. When Tylara returns he speaks to everyone. "So we move on to the dining hall next where another _Web_ should take care of them. Then we go on to the leader. Let's get moving." Kerlan moves to the next door, prepared to cast another _Web_ spell. Once everyone is ready, he motions for Xavier to open the door again.

OOC: I realized that none of the _Web_ spell from the last room should have collapsed. No matter where I place the spell it has two anchor points, the ceiling and the floor.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 13, 2008)

*Tylara*

Nodding her agreement with the plan, Tylara pulls another arrow and makes ready her bow. "Let's go."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 15, 2008)

*Manny (AC: 21; HP: 12)*

Manny moves into position to shoot through the door and readies his crossbow.

[sblock]_I wonder what's coming up next - hope we live through it._

He starts to scratch his butt but then remembers he's got a crossbow in his hand and thinks better of it.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Oct 16, 2008)

*Main Hall*

Xavier opens the door, as the others stand ready to take their respective actions.  (Manny is shown in the wrong place on the map.  I figure that he's so small he is sharing a square with Tylara and peeking around the door as stated.)  There are five hobgoblins here, gathered around a table playing dice.  A sixth hobgoblin sits at the other table eating the meal he missed while he was on sentry duty.

Also visible in the room are the remains of what look to be two other tables and assorted chairs, and some of these are partially burned and still smoking.

Actions?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 16, 2008)

*Manny*

Initiative (1d20 5=10)

[sblock=Leif]Figured you'd want an initiative roll - if not yet, this will work whenever you're ready for one.  If this is a surprise segment, lemme know and I'll roll an attack for Manny.[/sblock]


----------



## KerlanRayne (Oct 16, 2008)

Kerlan centers his _Web_ spell at the corner shared by squares Z-6 and AA-7. That will get all of them.


----------



## Leif (Oct 16, 2008)

*Pre-emptive Web, Post Updated and Accurate! 10/16*

OOC:  Well, initiative would have been good, but this time, we'll just say that Kerlan's spell has amazed them so much that you have the drop on them.  Good shot, Kerlan, I never expected that one.  (Next time, however, roll initiative, please.)

Kerlan's _Web_ spell covers the hobgoblin dice-rollers and the diner.  Two of them, however, made their saves: Y5, Z5.  Y5 was picking up the spoon that he dropped, and so  was under the table when the spell went off. Z5 reached down to help him get his spoon, and also wound up under the table when the spell went off.  (OOC:  Thanks for the assist, Kerlan.)  (These two hobgoblins are the same two who are now in W7 and X6 on the next map posted a very little bit further on.)

Hobgoblin saving throws vs. Kerlan's _Web_: 1d20=9, 1d20=4, 1d20=17, 1d20=19, 1d20=12, 1d20=15

OOC:  Go ahead and act, everyone else. Kudos to Kerlan!! (bonus xp 150)  (If I could give more xp on ENWorld, you'd get one, but, alas, I can't at the moment.)


----------



## KerlanRayne (Oct 16, 2008)

OOC: Sorry. We haven't really used Initiative much so far so I didn't roll. We've been using surprise rounds. The DC for my _Web_ spell is 16 (2nd level spell +4 INT Mod = DC 16). Here is my Initiative: Initiative in dining hall (1d20+2=9). [SBLOCK=Current Status]Location: Q-8
Initiative: 9
HP: 26/26
AC: 20, FF: 18, Touch: 12
F/R/W: +3/+3/+5

*Beguiler Spell Slots Left:*
0th (DC 14): 5
1st (DC 15): 2

*Wizard Spells Left:*
0th (DC 14): Launch Bolt, Launch Bolt, Launch Bolt, (Caltrops), (Caltrops), (Caltrops)
1st (DC 15): Shield, Fist of Stone, (Lesser Orb of Acid), (Kelgore's Fire Bolt), (Kelgore's Fire Bolt)
2nd (DC 16): Cloud of Bewilderment, (Web), (Web), (Web)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Leif (Oct 16, 2008)

OOC:  Don't sweat it, Kerlan (the Player).  I should have called for initiative if I wanted it.  Honestly, I didn't even think of it until Mowgli posted Manny's init roll.  I've updated the post below to take the higher DC into account.   I still think it was a darned good job that Kerlan (the Character  ) did!

Map now attached!  Note that the hobgoblins in W7 and X6 are not entangled (these are the two who were formerly in Y5 and Z5 who were blown under the table by the spell, or something like that) -- they are under the table, and they have a reasonably clear route to their west to leave the AoE of the spell.

Next Wizard to act (whomever has the next highest initiative or the next alphbetically, or something), You're up!


----------



## KerlanRayne (Oct 16, 2008)

I don't know if it's a surprise round or not but this is what Kerlan will do next. He will move into the room to T-9 while drawing his crossbow. If it's not a surprise round then he will move and draw after the spell is completed. If it is a surprise round then he will move and shoot the nearest Hobgoblin next round.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 16, 2008)

*Tylara*

Her bow held ready, Tylara sends and arrow (1d20+6=22) into the lead Hobgoblin (W7). As the shot strikes (1d8+3=9) it's mark, she pulls another arrow. 

OOC: Initiative (1d20+2=14)


----------



## Leif (Oct 16, 2008)

OOC:  Kerlan's spell was what has effectively become the surprise round.  No one else has acted yet that I've seen.  So after everyone else does ... whatever.... then Kerlan will act again.  I'll call for actions then.  If you can post then, do so, if not, I'll assume that Kerlan acts as you have stated.


----------



## Leif (Oct 16, 2008)

Tylara hits and kills the hobgoblin in W7.  And then, there was one (X6).....


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 17, 2008)

*Manny*

Manny's crossbow shot at the remaining Hobgoblin goes astray, bouncing and ricocheting around the room until . . . it comes to rest at the feet of the wee wizard.

[sblock=Leif]Don't know if you do anything 'special' for critical failures, but I rolled a '1' to hit.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Oct 17, 2008)

[sblock=Mowgli, crit. failure]Nope, nothing special, other than a miss.  I figure that's enough. [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Oct 17, 2008)

*Xavier Zalev*

Xavier shoots at the last hobgoblin with his crossbow, too.  He wings it in the buh-you-tocks but does not take it down. crossbow shot at last hobgoblin (1d20+4=14, 1d8=1) 

The hobgoblin howls in pain, "Awoooooooo!! Alright, that's it!!  I'm gonna kill you now, you lanky toad!  You shot me right in the ass!"  The hobgoblin proceeds to charge Xavier, short sword in hand.  He swings wildly (attack=7) and fails to connect.  Ok, everyone else in the room is webbed or dead, so actions?

hobgoblin's attack on xavier (1d20+3=7)


----------



## Leif (Oct 17, 2008)

In response to the last hobgoblin's howl of pain, the door on the other side of the room flies open, and standing in it is a Super-Sized version of the hobgoblins you've been fighting.  [more/better description to follow later.  Please don't post anything more until I have a chance to finish this tonight, ok?  ]


----------



## Leif (Oct 20, 2008)

In response to the last hobgoblin's howl of pain, the door on the other side of the room flies open, and standing in it is a Super-Sized version of the hobgoblins you've been fighting.   He is wearing a very finely made chain shirt, and waving a very well-made falchion around wildly.  "Just what in hell is the meaning of this, you knaves," he says in halting, broken common.   There is also a half-orc with him, wielding a half spear, who has an unholy symbol of some sort danlging around his neck.  The half-orc says, "Well, Thugler, I don't know what kind of house you're running here, but it seems to be overrun with human vermin at the moment.  Maybe we'll re-think our alliance until you get this all sorted out.  For the moment, want to kill a few of them?"  The half-orc makes ready his half-spear, as the hobgoblin that he called Thugler unlimbers his falchion, and the two start towards you rapidly.  (You can take an action before they move, however.)

[ACTIONS?]


----------



## Leif (Oct 21, 2008)

New post up, 723 edited.  And....

BUMP!!

How cool is that?  We've got 723 posts in both the IC and OOC threads.  (Ooops, 724 in IC now.)  Just a bit of trivia.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 21, 2008)

*Mánunuksó (Manny) Maliit (AC: 22; HP: 12)*

Manny holds up a fist and makes a great show of flexing and squeezing his fingers.  He speaks over the sound of cracking knuckles: "Pukulin mahirap dakot kay suntukin!"  He then draws his rapier and prepares to meet his foes.

[sblock=Manny's Actions]Casting _Fist of Stone_.  Roughly translated, verbal component means 'Rock Hard Fist for Fighting!'[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Oct 21, 2008)

*Manny*

Please give me the coordinates where Manny will await his opponent?

Everyone else also specify positions when you post, also, pelase?


----------



## KerlanRayne (Oct 21, 2008)

OOC: I'm not sure what to do. There is a giant _Web_ between us and them which means that there is total cover between us, according to the spell. They could get to us through it but it would be very slow. Will that change anything?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 21, 2008)

OOC: That may change Manny's stated action as well, and it will surely affect his chosen location.


----------



## Leif (Oct 21, 2008)

OOC:  You're right, Kerlan.  

The Hobgoblin and the orc withdraw hurriedly behind the door once again, speaking softly to each other.  They looked to be on a mission.

Incidentally, looking around this room again, you notice that there is a set of stairs along the northern wall that descends to who knows where.

So here you stand clustered around the door into a room where two tables full of hobgoblins are webbed in place.  Now what?  Please give me your character's map coodinates as well as actions.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 21, 2008)

*Tylara*

Tylara shoots the ready arrow (1d20+6=10) from her bow, but her distraction is such that it only gets stuck in the webs rather than hitting a trapped hobgoblin as she intended. "Come on, there must be another way out of that room. We don't want to get trapped in here if that big sucker and his half-breed friend call out the remaining troops. Back to the courtyard." 

She turns and makes her way out. (to N13)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 22, 2008)

*Manny*

With a final departing glance at the door where the two latest enemies disappeared, Manny turns and follows Tylara.

[sblock=Leif]Put Manny anywhere adjacent to Tylara.  Obviously, he did not cast that Fist of Stone spell since the uglies didn't advance and the webs were in the way.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Oct 22, 2008)

*Mowgli*

OOC:  Yeah.  Got it, man.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Oct 22, 2008)

Kerlan moves to P-13 while drawing his crossbow on the way there. He looks around the corner to see if anyone is in the courtyard.


----------



## Leif (Oct 24, 2008)

*The courtyard*

Xavier follows along with the rest of the gang, too. When Tylara, Manny, Kerlan, and Xavier get to the door that leads out to the courtyard, they hear a very loud horn sound from somewhere in the keep.  Then, continuing on through the door, reaching the open area inside the keep just off the main courtyard (N 12 &13), they hear several hobgoblin voices, and they see the same hobgoblin and orc pair (that they just encountered inside) coming out of the door at AI 13.  The other voices seem to be coming from the south end of the courtyard.

OOC:  I also forgot to add a feature on the last map!  There is a stairway leading down in the last room where you webbed all the hobgoblins, and Thugler and the orc appeared.  Ahh, the heck with it, here's a new map! 
[sblock=OOC-Kerlan]I didn't put you at the coordinates you specified yet, because this map is a snapshot that was taken before you quite got there.  And I thought that, given present circumstances, you might want to change your mind about that.[/sblock]
[sblock=Scotley]See my note to Ty in the left margin of the map!  According to Thel there was no woodpile in the keep, just junk. [/sblock]
*ROLL INITIATIVE PLEASE!*


----------



## Scotley (Oct 24, 2008)

*Tylara*

The ready arrow drops from her bow as Tylara senses that now is the time to call on the big guns. Her hand now free, she incants briefly and makes an almost casual flick of her wrist. There is a sharp crack and a knife of ice (1d20+7=23) streaks all the way across the courtyard to strike the big Hobgoblin squarely in the chest. She quickly readies another spell.   

OOC: damage (2d8+2=15) The target needs to make a DC16 Fort save or take two points of dex damage as well. Is there enough vegetation in the courtyard to make it effective to cast entangle?


----------



## Leif (Oct 24, 2008)

*Scotley*

Man, you posted to quick!  Stuff has probably change since you posted.  Check it out and make any changes necessary.  And give me Tylara's initiative, too!  And yes, the courtyard is as overgrown as any meadow that Tylara remembers ever seeing.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Oct 24, 2008)

Kerlan moves to take cover behind the wood pile at W-13 and takes aim at the leader's door.


----------



## Leif (Oct 24, 2008)

*Intiative Please!!*

that means everybody!  Yes, YOU, too!!!

Kerlan, give me the coordinates of the door Kerlan at which Kerlan aims?

Xavier's initiative = 1d20+2= 18 Xavier's init. in the courtyard (1d20 2=18)


----------



## Scotley (Oct 24, 2008)

OOC: Initiative (1d20+2=20) Ready action to toss the ice knife spell as soon as she has a good target. 

Tylara moves up (to Q14) getting a spell ready. She really wants a shot at that big Hobgoblin.


----------



## Leif (Oct 24, 2008)

Sorry, Scotley, I'm taking a cue from Rhun:  Tylara already cast the ice knife in post #735.  The fact that she had not rolled initiative yet does not undo the action.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Oct 24, 2008)

*Kerlan*

OOC: Initiative (1d20+2=6). Kerlan aims for the door at AI-13.


----------



## Leif (Oct 25, 2008)

Waiting on Mowgli.  FYI it may well be Sunday before he can post.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 26, 2008)

*Manny (AC: 22; HP: 12/12)*

Manny also moves toward the woodpile directly between himself and the pug-uglies.  As he moves he holds up a fist and makes a great show of flexing and squeezing his fingers. He speaks over the sound of cracking knuckles: "Pukulin mahirap dakot kay suntukin!"

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Initiative (1d20 5=18)

Casting _Fist of Stone_.

(Almost Sunday - but not quite! [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Oct 26, 2008)

*Manny, Kerlan, Tylara, and Xavier*

Manny
Ok, I went ahead, this time, and let you take two full move actions as well as cast _Fist of Stone_.  I've got you in T12 now.  (Don't get used to me being this nice.   I know that you won't.)

Kerlan
By "aim" I assume you mean with your crossbow?  Go ahead and roll to hit, please, or correct me if my assumption is wrong. (I've tentatively put you in O13, please specify your location if this is not right.)

Xavier steps through the door and casts _Ice Knife_ at the big hobgoblin across the way. ice knife at Thugler +2 dex, +4 as per the spell (1d20+6=14) Unfortuntely, he misses, but only by THAT much!  Still, just before the door closes (see below) you hear Xavier's _Ice Knife_ burst into shards and an Orcish-sounding wail. (3hp damage to the orc, and 1 more to Thugler.)

Tylara
Your _Ice Knife_ went streaking through the open door, just as those inside shoved another hobgoblin through it into the courtyard and then slammed the door behind him.  A cry of pain and surprise was heard from within.  Thugler's fort save was an 11. Fort save for Thugler against Tylara's Ice Knife. (1d20+7=11)  OOC:  Scotley, I've used the 23 to hit and 15 damage from #735.  That is what you wanted, right?


----------



## KerlanRayne (Oct 26, 2008)

Kerlan takes at shot at the hobgoblin but his shot goes wide of the mark. 
To hit Hobgoblin leader (1d20+5=7, 1d8=5)

OOC: Tylara already rolled her to hit and damage.







Scotley said:


> Her hand now free, she incants briefly and makes an almost casual flick of her wrist. There is a sharp crack and a knife of ice (1d20+7=23) streaks all the way across the courtyard to strike the big Hobgoblin squarely in the chest. She quickly readies another spell.
> 
> OOC: damage (2d8+2=15) The target needs to make a DC16 Fort save or take two points of dex damage as well.


----------



## Leif (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks Kerlan.  Got it now.  (Actually, I had told Scotley that he rolled to soon, and so needed to re-roll, but I've taken that back and used his rolls.  That may not be exactly right.  Whatever.  Scotley/Tylara rolled it, and I used it.  )


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 26, 2008)

Leif said:


> Manny
> Ok, I went ahead, this time, and let you take two full move actions as well as cast _Fist of Stone_.  I've got you in T12 now.  (Don't get used to me being this nice.   I know that you won't.)




OOC: Thank you, kind sir.  I didn't intend for Manny to make it all the way to the woodpile this round (though it's fine if you wish to maintain your magnanimity).  Just that he move _toward_ the woodpile.


----------



## Leif (Oct 26, 2008)

Manny's not all the way there, yet, but he's getting close.  If Manny gets right up behind it, he'll have 95% cover, but he won't be able to see the enemy either.  New map is in progress, probably won't be posted tonight.


----------



## Leif (Oct 26, 2008)

New map, after Tylara's and Xavier's _Ice Knife_ spells, Kerlan's shot and Manny's _Fist of Stone_ and move.  Note that Tylara can see through the door at the south end of the keep.  She's not sure how many more hobgoblins are inside, but she knows it's more than two.

OOC:  On the map, you can see how much cover is provided by the various junk piles by moving your mouse icon over the ## symbols.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 26, 2008)

*Tylara*

Tylara steps forward (to R15) and shoots (1d20+5=10) at a hobgoblin across the courtyard (U30), but her aim is off. With a curse she pulls another arrow.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Oct 27, 2008)

Kerlan takes a shot at the Hobgoblin at V-31. To hit hobgoblin at V-31 (1d20+5=12, 1d8=8)


----------



## Leif (Oct 27, 2008)

*Courtyard Hobgoblin Battle*

Tylara fires another arrow, as does Kerlan, but both are to caught up in the excitement of the battle, and their archery skills fail them this time.  Manny continues his movement toward the wood pile.  Xavier now fires his crossbow at the first hobgoblin to emerge into the courtyard from the east.   Xavier hits his mark with a 15 1d20+4=15, 1d8=7 and does 7 points of damage, which fells the first foe of the battle.

OOC:  Why do I even need players at all?  I can run npcs and monsters all by myself and have a grand old time! hehehe.  I'm reminded of the term "playing with yourself," and this does seem a bit like FRP masturbation.

Several more hobgoblins boil out of the door at the south end of the courtyard and begin to hustle up to respond to this new threat.  Nothing more is heard or seen for the moment from the Big Bruiser Hobgoblin Chief and his Orcish buddy.    (I use the term "orcish" loosely.  He was dressed and equipped in the manner of an orc when you saw him up closer earlier, but his blondish hair bespeaks of some definite human lineage as well.)


----------



## KerlanRayne (Oct 27, 2008)

Kerlan shoots again, and again misses his target. To hit Hobgoblin at X-27 (1d20+5=10, 1d8=3)


----------



## Scotley (Oct 27, 2008)

*Tylara*

Concerned at the number of hobgoblin's approaching, Tylara begins another spell. "We're going to need some help on this one." 

OOC: Summon Monster II--Celestial giant bombardier beetle


----------



## Leif (Oct 29, 2008)

Waiting on Manny (Mowgli).


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 29, 2008)

*Manny*

OOC: Sorry - barely had time to check in and see where we are the past couple of days.

IC: Manny closes the rest of the distance to the woodpile (½ move) and exchanges his rapier for his hand crossbow.

[sblock=Leif]Not sure about the rules for changing weapons and don't have time to look them up right now 'cause I'm squeezing this check in between a couple of other activities.  If he has time in his turn he'll fire a bolt at the hobgoblin in X27, missing horribly.  If he doesn't have time he'll save that miss for his next attack, I suppose. [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Oct 30, 2008)

I don't feel like looking it up right now, so THIS time (only, maybe) you can get away with your miss.  I say again: this time.


----------



## Leif (Oct 30, 2008)

*Partially Updated Map*

Here's a map that shows Manny's move and the advance of the hobgoblins.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 31, 2008)

OOC: Tylara would target the summoning at S19 I guess.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Nov 1, 2008)

Scotley said:


> OOC: Tylara would target the summoning at S19 I guess.



OOC: You don't have to choose a target until the spell is completed next round, which is after the hobgoblins move. You should probably wait until then to decide.


----------



## Leif (Nov 1, 2008)

OOC:  Except that when I made this most recent map, I went ahead and moved the hobgoblins another round's worth.  Only Manny moved amongst the party this round, since Kerlan was making a full attack and Tylara was casting a full round spell.


----------



## Leif (Nov 2, 2008)

Gotta move dem hobgoblins!


----------



## Leif (Nov 2, 2008)

*Advancing Hobgoblins*

Ok, they're getting cloooser!

pc actions?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 3, 2008)

OOC: I've quite lost track . . . is it Manny's turn yet?  It doesn't seem like it should be.


----------



## Leif (Nov 3, 2008)

*Hobgoblin Battle in the Courtyard*

OOC:  Mowgli is quite right.  The reason that it doesn't feel like your turn is totally my fault!  Allow me to fix that:

The remaining hobgoblins from the southern end of the keep have come streaming out into the courtyard and are moving toward the Wizards.  Tylara says, "We're going to need some help on this one," and begins a summoning spell.  Kerlan fires his crossbow again, and misses, as does Xavier.  Manny closes the rest of the distance to the woodpile (½ move) and exchanges his rapier for his hand crossbow.  (OOC:  Actually, Mowgli, Manny would still have time to get a shot off in the same round as his move and weapon-switch, provided that he has a target in range, which I somewhat doubt.)

No more is seen of the Hobgoblin Chieftan and the Orc Emissary.  Yet.

OOC:  Scotley, correct me if I'm wrong, but my understanding is that Tylara's Celestial giant bombardier beetle will appear at the beginning of next round.  Right?

IC:  The air in the place mentally designated by Tylara (still S 19?) begins now to shimmer, and faint swirls of color begin to boil out of the area, giving a sensation of being definitely pregnant in some way.  It looks kinda like the air above a freshly poured glass of soda, if the tiny bubbles were made up of a rainbow of pastel colors.  (As this occurs, you can almost hear a voice saying, "Lookout!  Bidness fixin' ta pick up!"  Almost......)

The last posted map still applies.  See below, Post #763.  The hobgoblins are coming closer.  They have no missile weapons and so can only move toward you like an inexorable tide of hateful monstrous humanoid flesh.  It's your turn to act now.  OOC:  Sorry for the confusion of the last couple of days.  I've been experiencing a decidedly persistent brain cramp!  Hopefully, it's releasing me from it's grip even now.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 3, 2008)

*Manny (AC: 22; HP: 12/12)*

OOC: Only two range increments away - well within his skill level . . .

Manny takes careful aim with his tiny hand crossbow and looses a dart at the nearest Hobgoblin.  The dart flies true and buries itself deep within the flesh of the monster.

[sblock=Combat Rolls]Firing at the Hobgoblin in V24.

To Hit (1d20+6=23)
Damage (1d2=1)[/sblock]


----------



## KerlanRayne (Nov 4, 2008)

KerlanRayne said:


> Kerlan moves to take cover behind the wood pile at W-13 and takes aim at the leader's door.



OOC: Just to remind you, I'm not in the right location on the map. If you want, you can have Kerlan and Manny switch places so I'm not blocking him. 

IC: Kerlan takes a shot at the Hobgoblin in V-24. To hit V-24 (1d20+5=10, 1d8=4)

OOC: GRRR! Kerlan seems to have terrible aim lately.


----------



## Leif (Nov 4, 2008)

OOC:  Sorry, Kerlan.  I fixed it, I think.  You'd better make sure for me.

IC:  The hobgoblin in V24 lets out a bloodcurdling howl of pain when Manny's tiny, but very pointy, little missile lodges itself in his inner thigh. "You dastardly little ...... whatever you are!  You almost shot me in the nads!"

[note to self: hobgob in V24 is -1 hp]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 4, 2008)

*Manny (AC: 22; HP: 12/12)*

"Score!"


----------



## Scotley (Nov 5, 2008)

*Tylara*

OOC: Hmm, the beetle will appear at Tylara's initiative of the round after Tylara cast the spell, which I think is the current round, so s19 is still a good spot. 

As the beetle appears Tylara unleashes more of her magic firing a brace of magical force missiles (1d4+1=2, 1d4+1=5) at an approaching Hobgoblin (U23). 

The giant beetle trundles forward (a half move to S22) and releases a cone of acidic vapor at a pair of hobgoblins (S24&24). (DC13 fort save or take acid damage (1d4+2=5)).

[sblock=beetle stats]
Size/Type:  	Medium Magical Beast (Extra Planer)
Hit Dice: 	2d8+4 (13 hp)
Initiative: 	+0
Speed: 	30 ft. (6 squares)
Armor Class: 	16 (+6 natural), touch 10, flat-footed 16
Base Attack/Grapple: 	+1/+2
Attack: 	Bite +2 melee (1d4+1)
Full Attack: 	Bite +2 melee (1d4+1)
Space/Reach: 	5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: 	Acid spray
Special Qualities: 	Darkvision 60 ft., vermin traits, resistance 5 acid, cold and electricity 
Saves: 	Fort +5, Ref +0, Will +0
Abilities: 	Str 13, Dex 10, Con 14, Int 3, Wis 10, Cha 9
Skills: 	—
Feats: 	—
Environment: 	Warm forests

A giant bombardier beetle is about 6 feet long. 

Acid Spray (Ex)

When attacked or disturbed, the creature can release a 10-foot cone of acidic vapor once per round. Those within the cone must succeed on a DC 13 Fortitude save or take 1d4+2 points of acid damage. The save DC is Constitution-based. 

Smite Evil (Su)

Once per day a celestial creature can make a normal melee attack to deal extra damage equal to its HD (maximum of +20) against an evil foe. [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Nov 9, 2008)

*Battle in the Courtyard/Arena*

The hobgoblins try to advance toward the wizards but are taken aback by the sudden appearance of a big 6-foot-long beetle, that is, oddly enough, sort of a powder blue hue, with violet pincers and eerie orange eyes.  The beetle spins deftly around and lifts its hindparts into the air, releasing a cloud of some grayish substance in a cone aimed toward the hobgoblins.  The release of this cloud is accompanied by a sound reminiscent of cloth tearing very slowly.  From the hobgoblins' reaction to it, you surmise that contact with the substance is decidedly unpleasant.  One of the hobgoblins screams in pain and just drops dead, while another one (T23) isn't dead, but he doesn't look too chipper now.  The one struck by Tylara's magic missiles is also thoroughly deceased.  The hobgoblin that Manny hit is now in T19 and headed in a northerly direction.  He doesn't appear to have decided yet which way he will go:  Tylara and Xavier are closer, but Manny just hit him in the nads.  The other two hobgoblins attack the beetle with everything they have, but both of them miss horribly. hobgoblin attacks at the giant beetle summoned by Tylara (1d20+1=2, 1d20+1=5)  The last remaining hobgoblin, T19 (formerly in V19), is still headed generally north as fast as he can come.  He finally makes up his mind, waves his sword at Tylara, points to Manny and says, "I'll deal with you SHORTly little man, you little nad jabber!" and heads towards the wizardly elven maiden.

Tylara, the hobgoblin struck by your magic missiles is quite dead now, in case I forgot to mention that.  (Silly me, I see it up there now.)

Four hobgoblins are left, and two of them, T19 and T23 are wounded, T19 by Manny's missile, and T23 by Ty's beetle.

Wizards to act again.  (Manny, Kerlan, note that T19 has 30% cover from the tree between the him and you.)


----------



## Leif (Nov 10, 2008)

OOC:  I've edited the post below several times, lately, and some have been significant.  I don't guess this will matter to anyone but Kerlan, since you and I are the only ones with internet access this weekend.  The others should either be home now, or very shortly.  They're ba-a-a-a-a-a-ck!


----------



## KerlanRayne (Nov 10, 2008)

Kerlan shoots at T-23 (1d20+5=9, 1d8=1). 

OOC: GRRR! Still can't hit anything.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 10, 2008)

*Tylara*

Concerned with the rapid rate at which her spells for the day are being used up, Tylara switches back to her bow and shoots an arrow (1d20+6=10) in the general direction of the approaching Hobgoblins, but misses. She can only hope her summoned beetle will have better luck with another blast of acid.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 11, 2008)

*Manny (AC: 22; HP: 12/12)*

Manny begins moving back toward Tylara on a course to intercept the approaching Hobgoblin while keeping the tree between them until the last possible moment.  He pops head and arm out around the trunk and squeezes off another shot at the goblinoid with the pierced sac before replacing hand crossbow with rapier.

[sblock=Actions]Half move to U14, then peer around the bole of the tree to fire off another bolt.  Not sure if Manny being right up on the tree trunk and firing around it negates HG's cover or not - I'll let the illustrious GM decide that one . . .

To Hit (1d20+8=28)
Damage (1d2=1)

Curses . . . natural one on his Crit Check.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Nov 11, 2008)

*Battle in the Courtyard*

OOC: Yes, Manny's method of firing does negate the hobgoblin's cover.  It would even be offset to a quite large degree without even going to such extremes, as I'd say that just standing near the tree could almost negate the covering effect (say reduce it to 5%-10%, maybe?)  Anyway, said hobgoblin is now sporting another "Prince Albert."

[sblock=OOC for the Terminally Curious]I"m serious!  Don't click this next sblock unless your curiosity is putting your butt in the hospital! [sblock=and I MEAN TERMINALLY]  I googled "genital piercing" to get the term "Prince Albert," which I had heard but forgotten.  In five seconds of scanning, I learned more about this procedure than I EVER wished to know.[/sblock][/sblock]

IC:  Manny's friend, the newly mutilated hobgobln, changes direction again, and now is dead set on getting some vengeance for his testicles against Manny.  Details to be posted later today (I hope).


----------



## Leif (Nov 12, 2008)

*Battle in the Courtyard continues*

Two of the hobgoblins continue to fight Tylara's summoned bombardier beetle.  The one who has been mutilated by Manny is looking to engage the Brownie, but Manny's sense of self-preservation led him to elude the creature around the tree growing in the courtyard, so Manny has escaped his wrath for the moment.  The other unengaged hobgoblin heads straight up for Tylara and Kerlan.  
[sblock=Kerlan]You hear distinct, but faint, door slams and clattering back the way you cam before you entered the courtyard.  Was that a growl, too?[/sblock]

One hobgoblin misses the bombardier beetle again, but the other one hits it soundly. hobgoblin second attacks at bombardier beetle, AC16, hp15 (1d20+1=21, 1d20+1=9)  The blow did 4hp damage to the beetle, leaving it with 11hp.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 12, 2008)

*Manny (AC: 22; HP: 12/12)*

Manny will use the spell like ability _Mirror Images_ - one has now become three - and will growl and wave his rapier menacingly at the Hobgoblin playing 'All Around the Mulberry Tree' with him.

[sblock=Leif]I'm thinking _Intimidate_ attempts are free actions - let me know if this is correct and (either way) when he'll get to act again.  Plan is to engage with rapier when the critter closes, but hopefully he'll get scared off by three of little ol' me . . . especially with the Intimidate roll I got.

Intimidate Check (1d20+2=21)[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Nov 12, 2008)

*Ruling for Mowgli*

Not 100% sure what the true rule is, but free action seems appropriate for this time.  I guess there's a chance that it's actually a swift action or something, but I doubt if it would be considered to take as much time/effort as a standard action.  Just my thoughts.....I'll try to remember to check more, later, but for this time Manny can do it as a free action.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 12, 2008)

*Manny (AC: 22; HP: 12)*

OOC: Awesome!  That means the friendly HG needs to beat a 21 w/ (1d20 + Hit Dice + Wisdom Mod + bonus to save vs. fear) or be _Shaken_ (-2 TH/Ability Checks/Saving Throws) for 1 round.


----------



## Leif (Nov 12, 2008)

*Intimidating Brownie?*

Ok I'll check that, too, when I get home and post the result here.

Let me just say that I fully expect the size differential between Manny and the hobgoblin to come into play in one way or another.....

Manny takes a -4 to his intimidate skill check for each size category that he is smaller than the hobgoblin, so, unless my memory fails me, that's a total of -8, right?  21-8=13, so the hobgoblin needs 13+ to win this contest.  And, as luck would have it, he rolled exactly 13. Hobgoblin's level check to oppose Manny's Intimidate Check. (1d20+1=13)  My ruling is that, while he is not fully Shaken, He is a bit startled by Manny's actions and kinda thinks _"Damn, what are they feeding that little shrimpy dude, anyway?"_  Manny has combat advantage (ooops, sorry, that's a 4e term, isn't it?) and initiative.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 12, 2008)

*He's Got Juice, Man!*

OOC:

It most likely will - I would expect you to modify either his roll or the target's (six one way half dozen the other) based on size differential.  Still, it would be super cool if the 15" tall brownie scared hell out of the big bad hobgoblin.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 14, 2008)

*Tylara*

Seeing the hobgoblin approach, Tylara switches bow for sword and makes ready to poke the fellow.


----------



## Leif (Nov 16, 2008)

Manny, see post 781 for result and my ruling.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 16, 2008)

*Manny (AC: 22; HP: 12/12)*

OOC: A totally fair and equitable ruling . . . I completely missed the specific minuses for size differential but it makes perfect sense!

IC: Manny steps up to his startled foe and proceeds to put the tip of his tiny rapier as close to the original dart wound as possible, scoring a hit on the poor HG's thigh.

[sblock=Combat Rolls]To Hit (1d20+8=19)
Damage (1d3=1)[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Nov 16, 2008)

The hobgoblin reaches Tylara, but he isn't scared of the elven maiden's sword, so he grins evilly and attacks.  The other hobgoblin shrieks as Manny re-opens his recent dart wound and tries to take-out the troublesome brownie.  Both attacks miss!  attack at Tylara; attack at Manny; damage to tylara; damage to manny (1d20+1=9, 1d20+1=3, 1d8=1, 1d8=6)

The last of the hobgoblins emerge from the door in the south of the keep.  Where oh where has my Thugler gone, oh where, oh where can he be......

Manny, please note in your next post that the hobgoblin you face is now -3hp before any damage done in said post.

Wizards to Act.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 16, 2008)

*Tylara*

Dodging the hobgoblin's blow, Tylara swings her own sword (1d20+4=20) around catching the enemy in the shoulder (1d8+1=7).


----------



## Leif (Nov 16, 2008)

*We interrupt this combat round to bring you a special bulletin*

Tylara didn't just hit the hobgoblin in the shoulder, she chopped his whole bloody arm off!  He emits a great gout of blood and dies painfully.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 17, 2008)

*Manny (AC: 22; HP: 12/12)*

Manny doesn't even bother to duck the blow - plainly this Hobgoblin was used to picking on people his own size . . .

_If it's not broken don't fix it . . . or is that 'If it's not broken yet hit it again?' I can never remember . . ._

He extends forward in a long lunge, driving the point of his rapier again into his enemy's vitals.

[sblock=Die Rolls]To Hit (1d20+8=17)
Damage (1d3=3)

So that's a total of 6 HP.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Nov 17, 2008)

Just waiting for Kerlan now. 


But, while I'm thinking about it, Manny's opponent side-stepped just as the brownie lunged forward, with the result being that the blade of Manny's rapier just caught the hobgoblins abdomen, and opened his skin rather like a zipper, handily disemboweling him.  And the hobgoblin sits down in the courtyard and seems quite stunned and amazed as he tries in vain to poke his entrails back into their proper place.

OOC:  It would almost be amusing if it wasn't so sad and gross.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Nov 18, 2008)

Leif said:


> [sblock=Kerlan]You hear distinct, but faint, door slams and clattering back the way you cam before you entered the courtyard.  Was that a growl, too?[/sblock]



Having no luck with his crossbow and worried about a possible back attack, Kerlan moves to Q-12 and readies an action to cast _Cloud of Bewilderment_ if one of the leaders comes out of the kitchen door.


----------



## Leif (Nov 22, 2008)

*Battle in the Courtyard continues*

Kerlan readies his spell just as there is a great roar and Chieftan Thugler appears in the doorway to the room where the kobolds were defeated. Tylara's foe is out, Manny's foe is out. Ty's beetle connected with one hobgoblin and snapped his leg off with its pincers. One of the group coming up from the south end of the courtyard took his place, however, so there are still two of them battling the beetle. That leaves two more who are running northward (R24 and S24) And, to top it all off Thugler and his orc buddy just busted into the courtyard, looking for some bootay to kick. All the hobgoblins except those fighting the beetle have no foe within reach, so they all just move.

(Guys, I apologize for the inexcusable delay.  )


----------



## KerlanRayne (Nov 22, 2008)

*Kerlan*



KerlanRayne said:


> Having no luck with his crossbow and worried about a possible back attack, Kerlan moves to Q-12 and readies an action to cast _Cloud of Bewilderment_ if one of the leaders comes out of the kitchen door.





Leif said:


> Kerlan readies his spell just as there is a great roar and Chieftan Thugler appears in the doorway to the room where the kobolds were defeated. ... And, to top it all off Thugler and his orc buddy just busted into the courtyard, looking for some bootay to kick.



OOC: So did Kerlan get to move? Did Thugler get that far from the door before he could get the spell off?


----------



## Leif (Nov 22, 2008)

Ooops!  Forgot to move Kerlan to Q12.  My bad.  And it is noted that his spell _Cloud of Bewilderment_ is prepared, and he's all set to go.  Here's the corrected "new" map:


----------



## KerlanRayne (Nov 22, 2008)

Kerlan casts the spell and places the 10' cube in the spaces occupied by the enemy as well as the two squares south of them. The save DC is 16 and they will be _nauseated_ while in the cloud and for for 1d4+1 rounds after they leave it. 







> Nauseated
> Experiencing stomach distress. Nauseated creatures are unable to attack, cast spells, concentrate on spells, or do anything else requiring attention. The only action such a character can take is a single move action per turn.



[SBLOCK=Current Status]Location: Q-12
HP: 26/26
AC: 20, FF: 18, Touch: 12
F/R/W: +3/+3/+5

*Beguiler Spell Slots Left:*
0th (DC 14): 5
1st (DC 15): 2

*Wizard Spells Left:*
0th (DC 14): Launch Bolt, Launch Bolt, Launch Bolt, (Caltrops), (Caltrops), (Caltrops)
1st (DC 15): Shield, Fist of Stone, (Lesser Orb of Acid), (Kelgore's Fire Bolt), (Kelgore's Fire Bolt)
2nd (DC 16): Cloud of Bewilderment, (Web), (Web), (Web)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Leif (Nov 23, 2008)

*Yay, Kerlan!*

Thugler and the Half-Orc priest are both doubled-over coughing and gagging.  Unfortunately for them, they can't move out of the coud this round.
Thugler's and Quarant's saves vs. Kerlan's Cloud of Bewilderment. (1d20+5=15, 1d20+4=13)


----------



## Leif (Nov 23, 2008)

*Xavier Zalev (npc)*

Xavier also turns toward the commotion caused by Thugler and the Half-Orc priest and casts _Tasha's Hideous Laughter_ at the priest, save DC 17.

But the Half-Orc priest (Quarant, but the pcs don't know his name) just smiles broadly and then shakes his head violently, trying to clear his senses, but not having much luck with that due to Kerlan's _Bewilderment_. Half-Orc priest's Will save vs. Xavier's Tasha's Hideous Laughter. (1d20+5=19)


----------



## Scotley (Nov 23, 2008)

*Tylara*

With a quick incantation and sharp forward thrust of her palm, Tylara sends a tiny ball of acid (1d20+5=17) to splash (1d3+1=4) over the half-orc priest. She then readies sword and buckler to face priest and Thugler as they exit the cloud.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Nov 24, 2008)

Kerlan follows Tylara's lead and targets the Half-Orc as well. He conjures a rock into the air before him that is so hot it smokes. He then sends it hurtling towards the Half-Orc where it strikes home. 

OOC: Kerlan casts _Kelgore's Fire Bolt_ for 14 points of damage. Damage to Half-Orc (3d6=14).


----------



## Leif (Nov 24, 2008)

Sorry, guys.  Ok, the spell (Kelgore's Fire Bolt) has already been resolved, so let's move forward, shall we?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 25, 2008)

*Manny (AC: 22; HP: 12/12)*

_Maybe we can take one of them down before they really get into the fight!_

Manny points a diminutive finger at the Half-Orc and a shimmering blue ray lances out toward the puking pair of pug-uglies . . . only to splash harmlessly against the wall behind them, creating an icy patch on the stone.

[sblock=Actions]Casting _Ray of Frost_, and missing. [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Dec 1, 2008)

*OOC for Mowgli*

Ray of Frost only requires a successful Touch attack, but I'm sure you know that and you must have been convinced that the attack missed, or else you wouldn't have said that.  But, please, next time I'd still feel better if you posted the actual roll, preferably with a link to invisible castle for it.  When you just say, 'Darn, I missed,' you prevent me from stepping in and surprising you.  

On the plus side, the damage is only a d3, so it probably didn't make THAT much difference, either way.


----------



## Leif (Dec 3, 2008)

*Battle in the Courtyard continues*

OOC:  Sorry for the inexcusable delay.  

IC:  Thugler and the Half-Orc are still gagging, but the Half-Orc does manage to take a 5-foot step.  Two of the other hobgoblins are headed up from the fire beetle fight, they've already seen the beast kill enough of their comrades and want no part of it.  Two of the hobgoblins are still engaged with the summoned creature.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 3, 2008)

OOC: 

Yeah, I rolled a 2, giving him a grand total of 10.  Which, in looking at it I suppose could have hit - it's a touch attack so they don't get armor, and if they're denied their DEX because they're gagging . . .  OK, I see your point, oh most wise and benevolent DM.


----------



## Leif (Dec 3, 2008)

*Battle in the Courtyard, cont.*

OOC:  A 2??!!?!!  Sheesh, ok, that's a miss for sure.  Still, it might be nice for you to tell us how poorly IC did you, so that we can all at least get a good laugh! 

OOC:  Wizards to Act.  At your convenience, gentlemen.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 3, 2008)

*Tylara*

The elven wizard speaks the words of power and casts her hand forward while crouching almost as if playing at dice. A scattering of small pointed metal objects appears on the ground before the advancing hobgoblins (Q&R 18 fill with caltrops). She then turns and takes a step toward the half-orc sword raised (to P13). Meanwhile the great beetle blasts its two foes with a cone of acidic vapor (dc13 fort or take damage (1d4+2=6)) it then promptly disappears back to whatever extra-planer realm Tylara's magic called it from. 

[sblock=For the DM's edification]From Spell Compendium

CALTROPS
Conjuration (Creation)
Level: Sorcerer/wizard 0
Components: V, S
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
Area: See text
Duration: 1 round/level
Saving Throw: None
Spell Resistance: No
You speak the words and spread your palm open, as if you were throwing jacks. Coppery sparks spring from your palm, filling the
corridor with small four-pronged spikes.

A caltrops spell covers one 5-foot-by-5-foot square with caltrops. Every time a creature moves into an area covered
by caltrops or spends a round fighting while standing in such an area, it might step on one. The caltrops make one attack roll (+0 melee) against the creature. For this attack, the target’s shield and deflection bonuses do not
count, nor does its armor bonus for armor worn. A target wearing shoes or other footwear gains a +2 armor bonus to Armor Class (which does count). If the caltrops succeed on the attack, the creature has stepped on one. A successful attack by a caltrop deals 1 point of damage. If the target is Small, Medium, or Large, its land speed is reduced by one-half because of the injury. This movement penalty lasts for 24 hours, until the creature is successfully treated with a DC 15 Heal check, or until it receives at least 1 point of magical healing. A charging or running creature must immediately stop if it steps on a caltrop. Any creature moving at half speed or slower can pick its way through a bed of caltrops with no trouble.

The DM judges the effectiveness of caltrops against unusual opponents or opponents outside the size range given above. A giant centipede, for example, can scramble among the caltrops with no chance of hurting itself, and a fire giant wearing thick, massive boots might be immune to their attacks. 

For every two caster levels beyond 1st, you can affect an additional 5-footby-5-foot square, and the caltrops’ attack bonus increases by 1. Thus, you affect two squares at 3rd level (+1 melee), three at 5th level (+2 melee), four at 7th level (+3 melee), and a maximum of five at 9th level or higher (+4 melee maximum). Multiple caltrops spells (or mundane caltrops) occupying the same space have no additional effect. [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Dec 3, 2008)

*OOC -- [Aside:  bye-bye beetle]*

Just a quick note in the middle of player posting to resolve a bit if bidness.  Tylara's Bombardier Beetle again sprays two more hobgoblins.  One makes its save exactly, and one fails.  against caltrop spell, dc 13 for Tylara's spell (1d20+1=13, 1d20+1=3) 

So both of the hobgoblins emit horrifying screams of utter agony.  One set of screams ends rather suddenly with the death of the screamer, but the other one just keeps on wailing.  

Now back to your regularly scheduled round of combat.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 5, 2008)

*Manny*

Manny holds his steaming finger in front of his face, a disbelieving - and slightly betrayed - look passing across his fine features.  With a philosophical shrug he points the finger again at the Half-Orc, and again a lance of blue light shoots forth. This time the Ray of Frost splashes into the brute's chest, leaving a small circle of frostburn.

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]To Hit (1d20+8=15)
Damage (1d3=1)

Let me know if the 15 doesn't hit and I'll modify this post. [/sblock]


----------



## KerlanRayne (Dec 7, 2008)

Mowgli said:


> OOC: Yeah, I rolled a 2, giving him a grand total of 10.  Which, in looking at it I suppose could have hit - it's a touch attack so they don't get armor, and if they're denied their DEX because they're gagging . . .  OK, I see your point, oh most wise and benevolent DM.



OOC: Yeah, I don't see them having a touch AC any higher than about 12 or 13 tops. A 10 is definitely a possible hit. By the way, what does the Half Orc's condition seem to be? He has taken 14+4+1= 19 points of damage so far. It will affect my tactics. 

Kerlan


----------



## Leif (Dec 8, 2008)

KerlanRayne said:


> OOC: Yeah, I don't see them having a touch AC any higher than about 12 or 13 tops. A 10 is definitely a possible hit. By the way, what does the Half Orc's condition seem to be? He has taken 14+4+1= 19 points of damage so far. It will affect my tactics.
> Kerlan



19?  The half-orc is down!


----------



## Leif (Dec 9, 2008)

So now everyone can gang up on Thugler, or else the orcs moving up from the south.... 

OOC:  I think I said that I had found someone to take over Xavier for the rest of the adventure, but I haven't heard from Lou since then.   Hopefully, it's just the lack of current traffic in this thread that has discouraged him, and hopefully we can turn that unfortunate situation around, starting right now.  The end of the battle for the keep itself is rapidly drawing to a close, and then the adventure should get considerably more interesting before very long.  You might even be able to figure out what in the world is going on soon! 

Lou, one more thing -- when the group decides to take a rest to recover, you will have the option of replacing Xavier with your own character, but you can also keep Xavier if you want.


----------



## Lou (Dec 9, 2008)

*Xavier Zalev AC 14 HP 24/24*

Xavier reloads his light crossbow and fires at Thugler as he gags from the spell effects. _I'm no knight with a sense of battlefield honor_, thinks Xavier. _Kick 'em while they're down._ The bolt looks to be well placed, but it hits Thugler's left forearm held in front of the hobgoblin's wretching face.


[sblock=rolls]
to hit: 19
damage: 2
atk on Thugler (1d20+3=19, 1d8=2) 

[/sblock]

OOC: Hi all! I'll be up to speed shortly.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 10, 2008)

*Tylara*

The elf maiden steps up and swings (1d20+4=5) at Thugler, but her aim is off and she catches only air.


----------



## Leif (Dec 10, 2008)

Pardon my confusion, please, guys, but has Kerlan acted in the current round yet?  I don't really think that he has, but I don't want to hold the game up waiting for someone who's already acted in this round.  After Kerlan, if he, indeed still has an action coming, it's the bad guys' turn, right?


----------



## KerlanRayne (Dec 10, 2008)

Kerlan again summons a red hot splinter of rock, but targets the Hobgoblin leader this time. Damage for Kelgore's Fire Bolt (3d6=12). The attack hits his chest doing good damage.

OOC: Sorry about the delay.


----------



## Leif (Dec 10, 2008)

OOC:  So the only damage to Thugler so far is Xavier's 2hp and Kerlan's 12hp, right?  So he's still feeling plenty of his wheaties, for the moment.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 10, 2008)

OOC: I believe Tylara got an ice knife into Thugler way back at the start of the fight when we first came outside. 

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playin...ademy-revisited-ic-thread-37.html#post4521103


----------



## Leif (Dec 10, 2008)

Sheesh!  That Ice Knife that I missed did 15 hp dam!  (Oh, and you posted a badl link again, Scotley, but I found it with a tread search).  So damage to Thugler = 15hp(Tylara) + 2hp(Xavier) +  12hp(Kerlan) = -29hp.  Uh oh!  The big guy's in trouuuble!


----------



## Scotley (Dec 10, 2008)

Leif said:


> Sheesh!  That Ice Knife that I missed did 15 hp dam!  (Oh, and you posted a badl link again, Scotley, but I found it with a tread search).  So damage to Thurler = 15hp(Tylara) + 2hp(Xavier) +  12hp(Kerlan) = -29hp.  Uh oh!  The big guy's in trouuuble!




Sorry, that link works fine for me in firefox. Here's the regular link to that post. The first one is the 'permalink'.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/4521103-post735.html


----------



## Leif (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm in Firefox, too. 

(I finally got tired of the junk with IE at work and downloaded it here, too)

(But, like I said, I already found it with a thread search anyway. )


----------



## KerlanRayne (Dec 15, 2008)

Leif said:


> After Kerlan, if he, indeed still has an action coming, it's the bad guys' turn, right?



OOC: Soooo, it's the enemy's turn right? I have taken my turn already.


----------



## Leif (Dec 15, 2008)

"Yes," quoth the DM.  I'll try to get us back on track Tuesday evening.  You're almost finished with this part of the adventure.  Or at least the above-ground section of it.  I am reminded how I got involved with so many different threads at ENWorld:  it was due to impatience with Scotty taking so long to advance the story in his Island Empire game.  And now I'm doing the same thing here.  Eeesh.  Ironically, the "slowness" that I perceived in Scotley was caused by his involvement in so many other threads, so that led me to seek other threads, which, in turn led to delays in my game.  It's the Dungeons & Dragons Vicious Circle of Doom and Boredom!

WHAT HAVE I DONE???  I'm sorry, guys, I never intended to let it go this long.  I'll advance things right now.


----------



## Leif (Dec 18, 2008)

Thugler's sore toe is plaguing him at the moment, so all he was able to do this round was shift his weight to the other foot and curse his tight boots!  The critter Tylara summoned makes a snack of the second hobgoblin facing it.  The hobs running northward from elsewhere in the keep are still coming, but there was a time-warp or something evidently, because they seem to be in the same place they were in last round!  Hmmm.  Same map still applies.  Go ahead and proceed to let them have it!

OOC:  Things should get a lot more interesting once this battle is behind us, and that shouldn't be very far off now.

Same map applies.  Did I already say that?  Oh, well, it bears repeating.


----------



## Lou (Dec 19, 2008)

*Xavier AC 14 24/24 HP*

Xavier again reloads his crossbow and fires at Thugler, again with limited success. Xavier thinks to himself _I need to take some lessons with this thing._

[sblock=rolls]
2d atk on Thugler (1d20+3=16, 1d8=2) 

[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Dec 19, 2008)

Lou, just in case you need them, here are links to

OOC:  http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/214600-whirtlestaffs-wizards-academy-revisited-ooc.html

RG:  http://www.enworld.org/forum/plots-...wizards-academy-revisited-rogues-gallery.html

You've seen the map haven't you, Lou?  It's posted in this thread on one of these first few pages.
(Post #803)


----------



## KerlanRayne (Dec 19, 2008)

Kerlan casts another spell targeting the Hobgoblin. Acid shoots forth and strikes his enemy. Damage to Thugler from _Lesser Orb of Acid_ (2d8=9).


----------



## Scotley (Dec 20, 2008)

Tylara tries another swing of her sword (1d20+4=23) and this time gets it right. The blade slices (2d8+1=17) deep into the Thugler's chest. 

OOC: [sblock]crit check (1d20+4=19) Damage should have been 18, I forgot to double str. If 19 wasn't good enough for a crit then damage is still 9. Not too shabby a bit of swordplay for a wizard...[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Dec 20, 2008)

[OOC:  we'll go ahead and advance in Mowgli's absence -- he wasn't in the thick of the fight anyway, and the opponents who were in range have now been dispatched.]

The Half-Orc having previously succumbed to the attacks of the wizards, leaving Thugler all alone, he was trying to hold out until reinforcements from the southern end of the keep arrived.  He didn't count on such fierce resistance, however.  Kerlan's _Orb of Acid_ strikes his chest and does irreparable damage to Thugler.  Tylara, acting just a shade slower draws her trusty elven longsword, steps up to Thugler and proceeds to carve out his foul hobgoblin liver.  He dies on the spot (whether from the acid or from the blade is not immediately apparent).

[sblock=KerlanRayne]Sorry man, I somehow missed your spell before![/sblock]

The creature Tylara had summoned, finishes off the two hobgoblins it was facing, and then disappears when the spell ends.  The last two hobgoblins are still moving northward toward the wizards.  They do not know yet of their "noble" leader's fate and the swordpoint of the elf maiden.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 21, 2008)

*Tylara*

A little shocked at her own success, Tylara whirls and readies her sword for the approaching Hobgoblins. As soon as one comes into reach her blade darts (1d20+4=6) forward, but this time she is not so lucky and misses the foe.


----------



## Leif (Dec 21, 2008)

OOC:  Unless Ty moves down to meet the remaining hobgoblins, they are not in her reach this turn.  The most recent map reflects the extent of their movement so far.  If you want her to move down to meet them, please edit your post and give me her coordinates.  If she's just "whirling" to face them and prepare for them, then the attack roll is premature, and I won't hold you to the result.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Dec 21, 2008)

Kerlan sees the enemy fall by the elf's sword and turns to take on the approaching Hobgoblins. He draws forth a bolt and casts a spell, sending it speeding into the nearest of the enemies where it strikes true. 

_Launch Bolt_ cantrip against Hobgoblin at Q-16 (1d20+4=21, 1d8=4).[SBLOCK=Current Status]Location: Q-12
HP: 26/26
AC: 20, FF: 18, Touch: 12
F/R/W: +3/+3/+5

*Beguiler Spell Slots Left:*
0th (DC 14): 5
1st (DC 15): 2

*Wizard Spells Left:*
0th (DC 14): Launch Bolt, Launch Bolt, Launch Bolt, (Caltrops), (Caltrops), (Caltrops)
1st (DC 15): Shield, Fist of Stone, (Lesser Orb of Acid), (Kelgore's Fire Bolt), (Kelgore's Fire Bolt)
2nd (DC 16): Cloud of Bewilderment, (Web), (Web), (Web)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Leif (Dec 21, 2008)

OOC:  That's everyone but Manny.  Again.  (J/k, Mowgli!  ) I guess we'd better wait awhile for him this time.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 21, 2008)

OOC: My intent was to wait for them to come to Tylara. No point in steppin' out there by her lonesome.


----------



## Leif (Dec 21, 2008)

OOC:  Good Plan!  I won't hold you to that sorry attack roll, then.  
Especially since Kerlan has already managed to severely injure one of them with his _Launch Bolt_!


----------



## Scotley (Dec 21, 2008)

OOC: Thank you kind sir.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Dec 27, 2008)

Leif said:


> OOC:  That's everyone but Manny.  Again.  (J/k, Mowgli!  ) I guess we'd better wait awhile for him this time.



Are we still going to wait?


----------



## Leif (Dec 27, 2008)

KerlanRayne said:


> Are we still going to wait?



OOC:  Let's give him until 1:30 pm tomorrow (Saturday,  ooops, sorry that's today now!) and then proceed.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 27, 2008)

*Manny*

[sblock=OOC]Sorry, all.  First time I've checked e-mail or posts in about a week - Christmas travels and all . . .[/sblock]

Manny notes the foes working their way toward his comrades and attempts to sneak around the tree to come on them from behind.

[sblock=Die Rolls]Hide: 1d20+13=18
Move Silently: 1d20+8=11[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Dec 27, 2008)

Kerlan launches a bolt that pierces the side of one of the hobgoblins.  He staggers a bit, but keeps coming, even if he is moving a bit slowly.  Manny, trying to be stealthy, manages to almost trip over a large tree root. He flails a bit, but manages to catch himself.  The hobgoblins take no notice whatsoever.

Get 'em guys!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 27, 2008)

[sblock=Leif]Sorry, Leif - I said Manny would move in behind one of the HGs but clean forgot to specify a cell.  I think he can move to Q15, which would put him in position for a flanking/sneak attack . . .[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Dec 27, 2008)

[sblock=mowgli]not your fault, man, I forgot to move him at all!  I'll put him where you want him and fix the most recent map.[/sblock]

note to everyone:  the most recent map has changed.  Manny moved.  You see him slink out from behind the tree and ease up behind the wounded hobgoblin that Kerlan recently plunked.  The hobgoblin is too involved with stopping his bleeding to even notice him.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 28, 2008)

*Manny*

[sblock=Leif]Sweet!  In that case Manny will attack said hobgoblin with his tiny little rapier . . . but I'm not sure if his attack should come this round or next.  I'm good either way.  Rolls are as follows:

To Hit (1d20+10=22)
Damage (1d3+1d6=6)[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Dec 28, 2008)

[sblock=Mowgli]Since I already moved him so far, let's wait and do the attack next round to give everybody else a chance to catch up.  I'll use the rolls you gave me then.[/sblock]

Kerlan, Tylara, and Xavier still to act this round.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 28, 2008)

*Tylara*

The elf swings (1d20+5=6) at the approaching hobgoblin, but snags the edge of the wall and misses utter. With a curse she gets ready for the hobgoblin's attack.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Dec 29, 2008)

Kerlan draws another bolt and begins to cast another spell. The bolt in his hand launches towards the other hobgoblin, scoring a solid hit. Kerlan looks well pleased. 

OOC: Kerlan passes his Concentration check to avoid an AoO. He hits the hobgoblin at R-13 for 7 points of damage. Concentration Check (1d20+10=16), _Launch Bolt_ at hobgoblin in R-13 (1d20+4=19, 1d8=7).


----------



## Leif (Dec 29, 2008)

*Unexpected End of Combat*

That took care of the last of the opponents.  

Manny slips out of the cover of the tree and slinks up behind the wounded hobgoblin, and stabs it in the kidney, disabling it.  It quickly bleeds to death.  Kerlan deftly steps to the side as the other hobgoblin lunges at him, and his magic hurls his crossbow bolt straight through the hobgoblin's throat.  It's dying scream dies in its pierced throat, and becomes a soft gurgling sound.  No more foes are visible in the courtyard of the keep.


----------



## Lou (Dec 29, 2008)

*Xavier Zalev AC 14 HP 24/24*

Xavier reloads his crossbow and holds it at the ready as he scans the courtyard. "Is there time to look for goodies, or is there the threat of more attacks?"


----------



## Leif (Dec 29, 2008)

Xavier sees no other threats in the courtyard.  Nor does he hear any threats. 

OOC: "goodies?"  Did someone say "goodies?" *snif*, *snif*  And here I was beginning to think that you wizards were above such petty diversions.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Dec 30, 2008)

*Kerlan*



Lou said:


> Xavier reloads his crossbow and holds it at the ready as he scans the courtyard. "Is there time to look for goodies, or is there the threat of more attacks?"



Kerlan scans around the courtyard also. Seeing no immediate threats, he relaxes slightly. "Patience Xavier. There are still many Hobgoblins that we have to deal with." Kerlan gathers everyone around him. "Many enemies are trapped in the _Web_ spells I used, but a few may still be sleeping in the towers. We should dispatch any sleeping foes while searching the rest of the keep for other enemies. Remember to stay out of the Stable. The Kobolds said there was a Gelatinous Cube in there. After that, we can clear out the webbed enemies and then move on to the stairs in the dining hall. Does that sound acceptable to everyone?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 30, 2008)

*Manny*

"Sounds good to me - let's go to work!"


----------



## Leif (Dec 30, 2008)

OOC:  You hear nothing from any of the rest of the keep.  It seems to be deserted now.  It occurs to you that it might be a good idea to deal with the hobgoblins in the _web_ before the spell lapses.  (You figure that you have about 20-25 minutes remaining.)  And you really haven't fully inspected any areas since the barracks, so long ago, and you weren't even that thorough there, either.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 30, 2008)

"I guess our job of clearing the place out will include the Cube. But first we'll have to finish off the ones in the web." Tylara takes up her bow and heads for the trapped hobgoblins with a look of grim determination on her face. Clearly she does not look forward to the task.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Dec 30, 2008)

"Let's make sure the ones we put to sleep are dealt with first, if they are still there anyway." Kerlan heads to the Southwest door in order to gain entrance to the top of the wall. He opens the door and carefully heads inside, with his loaded crossbow raised before him.


----------



## Leif (Dec 30, 2008)

OOC:  Which "southwest door" Kerlan?  Please give map coordinates for the door and for Kerlan's postion?


----------



## KerlanRayne (Dec 30, 2008)

Kerlan is at R-31 and will enter the door to the south with his crossbow readied.


----------



## Leif (Dec 30, 2008)

Ah, ok.  Where is everybody else, and what is everybody else doing?  All following Kerlan?  Marching order?  Looks like Kerlan is leading for the moment.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 31, 2008)

*Tylara*

The elf follows close on Kerlan's heels, bow at the ready.


----------



## Lou (Dec 31, 2008)

Xavier nods in agreement and follows Kerlan with crossbow held at the ready.

OOC: Xavier will follow 4th, behind Manny.


----------



## Leif (Dec 31, 2008)

*The Armory, a Tower, and Two Guardrooms*

The wizards enter the room to find rows of empty racks that line the north, east, and west walls.  They seem to have been used for weapon storage, but there is nothing on the racks now.  The room is otherwise unoccupied, and, checking the tower to which the stairs lead, you discover a situation identical to the tower at the northwest corner that you've seen before.  And, to save time, the next rooms over to the east (behind the doors in V32 and AC32) are two empty guard rooms that contain only a bucket of water and a ladle in the room behind V32, and a pile of trash in the room behind AC32.

OOC:  I forgot to move the pcs on the map, but you get the idea.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Dec 31, 2008)

Leif said:


> The room is otherwise unoccupied, and, checking the tower to which the stairs lead, you discover a situation identical to the tower at the northwest corner that you've seen before.



OOC: So, does that mean there is a sleeping hobgoblin there? If so Kerlan will dispatch it with his crossbow. After that we will move around the top of the walls to the southest tower, then the northeast tower, dispatching any hobgoblins we find. Then we will go down the stairs into the small room there.


----------



## Leif (Dec 31, 2008)

Actually, I didn't intend for there to be a sleeping hobgoblin in that room, but, sure, there is and you kill him with a quick shot.   I'm not sure I know which "small room" you mean.  The NE tower's entrance is the door at AM4, and that is not a small room.  That room is Thugler's quarters.  It contains an intact four-poster bed piled with furs and blankets, two trunks, a desk, and a chair. (For convenience, I'll mark which room it is on the map.  And I erased the former pc positions and the hobgoblins, too.)


----------



## KerlanRayne (Dec 31, 2008)

Leif said:


> Actually, I didn't intend for there to be a sleeping hobgoblin in that room, but, sure, there is and you kill him with a quick shot.   I'm not sure I know which "small room" you mean.  The NE tower's entrance is the door at AM4, and that is not a small room.  That room is Thugler's quarters.  It contains an intect four-poster bed piled with furs and blankets, two trunks, a desk, and a chair.



OOC: Yeah, that's what I meant. It's small compared to the barracks and dining hall that we have been in before. We go to his quarters.


----------



## Leif (Dec 31, 2008)

Ok, the Wizards find themselves in Thugler's quarters.  The contains an intact four-poster bed piled with furs and blankets, two trunks, a desk, and a chair. 

OOC:  the map has been updated to indicate which room you are in, but the pcs are not shown on the map.  (Nor are the now dead hobgoblins.)


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jan 1, 2009)

"We can burn out all the Hobgoblins in the _Web_ spells now with a torch and then I think we should take a look at what's down the stairs in the dining hall. In a keep like this it would probably be the dungeons and the might just be someone down there."

OOC: If we burn the _Web_ with a torch, will it burn the whole spell effect or just a 5 foot section at a time?


----------



## Leif (Jan 1, 2009)

OOC:  Free advice from the DM: I wouldn't recommend leaving any enemies behind me who could still draw breath, even if they are _webbed_.  FYI:  The webs are all connected.  Just light one end, and it'll all go up.  Maybe it shouldn't, if you want to get picky with the physics of the situation, but I don't.  And I like things easy.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 1, 2009)

*Manny*

Manny goes along with the rest of the crew, holding his peace and keeping his eyes and ears open.

He looks grim but doesn't flinch when called on to dispatch helpless enemies and volunteers to check for traps and open locks wherever his skills might be needed.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jan 1, 2009)

Kerlan lights a torch and enters the Dining Hall. "Bow and crossbows ready everyone." Kerlan calls. After everyone is ready, he raises his crossbow, puts torch to Web, and drops the torch.


----------



## Leif (Jan 1, 2009)

*Kerlan the Pyro?*

(Sorry Kerlan, I couldn't resist)

The webs ignite and the trapped hobgoblins are no more.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jan 1, 2009)

Leif said:


> (Sorry Kerlan, I couldn't resist)
> 
> The webs ignite and the trapped hobgoblins are no more.



OOC: Ha! That's fine with me, really. I'm not bitter at all, really. No, really. Why don't you believe me? 

IC: Kerlan is relieved. "Good, now lets take on the barracks Web." Kerlan then takes the others to do the same in the Barracks, hoping for the same result but prepared none the less.


----------



## Lou (Jan 2, 2009)

Leif said:


> The webs ignite and the trapped hobgoblins are no more.




Xavier will cover his face, trying to avoid the stench of burning flesh.


----------



## Leif (Jan 2, 2009)

The wizards next move to the barracks, ignite the webs there, and once again exterminate all of the trapped hobgoblins.  Xavier looks a bit green about the gills, but he is holding up admirably in spite of all the carnage.

OOC:  Ok!  That should take care of all of the old business, shouldn't it?  Ready for a new challenge now?


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jan 2, 2009)

Leif said:


> OOC:  Ok!  That should take care of all of the old business, shouldn't it? Ready for a new challenge now?



OOC: YES!

IC: "Now that we have eliminated all the known threats, let's go down the stairs to investigate there." Kerlan moves on to the stairs with everyone else. When everyone has their weapons ready Kerlan begins down the stairs, cautiously opening any doors they might come across. He is prepared to cast another _Web_ spell if needed.


----------



## Lou (Jan 2, 2009)

*Xavier*



KerlanRayne said:


> "Now that we have eliminated all the known threats, let's go down the stairs to investigate there." Kerlan moves on to the stairs with everyone else. When everyone has their weapons ready Kerlan begins down the stairs, cautiously opening any doors they might come across. He is prepared to cast another _Web_ spell if needed.




"Shouldn't we check out Thugler's room first for goodies?"


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jan 2, 2009)

Lou said:


> "Shouldn't we check out Thugler's room first for goodies?"



Xavier says this while walking behind Kerlan. Kerlan stops, bows his shaking head and sighs. Turning around he speaks to Xavier. 
"There might be people held prisoner down in that dungeon. Do you want to tell them that 'goodies' are more important than their freedom? Besides, the Kobolds said the hobgoblins brought them in through a door to the Underdark in the dungeon. I would rather have that door blocked if possible before I relax around here."

"Tell you what, we can search the bodies of Thugler and the priest for any useful items like scrolls, potions, etc. Anything we can use now they most likely took with them into battle. We can take those items and move on downstairs."

"Trust me, there will be plenty of time to get anything valuable after the keep is secure. OK?"


----------



## Leif (Jan 2, 2009)

*Search of Thugler and the Priest*

Searching the bodies of these two yields:

Thugler:  A very nice falchion, easily a masterwork weapon and it is engraved with arcane-looking runes along its blade, a normal chain shirt and heavy wooden shield, a potion that is easily determined to be a potion of _Cure Moderate Wounds_ (CL3 [heals 2d8+3], 1 dose), an iron key, and a map.

The Priest:  A halfspear, splint mail, a heavy wooden shield, a holy symbol of Gruumsh, 2 potions, a sack with one week's rations, and 22 gp.  The potions are determined to be _Bull's Strength_, CL3, 1 dose, and _Cure Light Wounds, CL3 [heals 1d8+3], 1 dose.

OOC:  Excellent call to search more, Lou/Xavier!  See, this is just the sort of thing that would NOT have happened if Xavier was still being npced. (100 bonus X.P.!)

OOC:  It also occurs to you both that, if, in fact, there are any prisoners below, they have already been there for who knows how long, and this operation has so far lasted just a few hours at most.  A bit more time, or even another hour, is not likely to make much difference as far as they are concerned._


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jan 2, 2009)

Leif said:


> Searching the bodies of these two yields:
> 
> Thugler:  A very nice falchion, easily a masterwork weapon and it is engraved with arcane-looking runes along its blade, a normal chain shirt and heavy wooden shield, a potion that is easily determined to be a potion of _Cure Moderate Wounds_ (CL3 [heals 2d8+3], 1 dose), an iron key, and a map.
> 
> The Priest:  A halfspear, splint mail, a heavy wooden shield, a holy symbol of Gruumsh, 2 potions, a sack with one week's rations, and 22 gp.  The potions are determined to be _Bull's Strength_, CL3, 1 dose, and _Cure Light Wounds, CL3 [heals 1d8+3], 1 dose._



_Kerlan hands the Cure Light Wounds potion to Manny, the Cure Moderate Wounds potion to Xavier, and the Bull's Strength potion to Tylara, who seems to be one of the more melee capable people among them.
"If we don't use these potions today then we can figure out who gets what another day. For now, let's take a look at this map."

OOC: So, what's on the map?_


----------



## Leif (Jan 2, 2009)

*OOC:  ROLE-PLAYING XP, while I'm thinking about it*

Scotley/Tylara:  100 xp

Mowgli/Manny:  100 xp

(That cuts Kerlan's lead to 50 xp, if memory serves.  Kerlan previously received a 150xp role-play bonus wayyy back.)  It was a good run, Kerlan, but you had to know that it wouldn't last forever, right?)  

And, yes, this and Lou's bonus (100xp) in my last post is done just to equalize xp among the party.  I can live with Kerlan having 50 more than the rest of you, can't you also?  From now on, I'll try to still award good role-play with bonus xp, but it will be added to the group's total, not individual awards.  Therefore, the bonuses may be a bit larger so that you'll be able to notice the impact of the bonus that's been diluted among the whole party, and you'll still have plenty of incentive to WOW me with your awesome role-playing.  Everyone is doing a fantastic job so far!

Copying this post to OOC thread, since that's where the xp info belongs.  Ooops, shouldn't have been here in the first place.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 2, 2009)

*Tylara*

The elf pockets the profered potion. "This slaying of slaying helpless victims disgusts me. Let us make our way down and see if there are any prisoners in need of our help."


----------



## Leif (Jan 2, 2009)

KerlanRayne said:


> For now, let's take a look at this map."  OOC: So, what's on the map?



The map consists of lines connecting vaious points.  Landmarks, such as the River Wren, the Quail River, and the keep you are in, are shown.  Interestingly, the lines on the map do not appear to have any relation to the roads that you know exist.  

OOC:  I'll get the map posted as soon as I'm able?


----------



## Lou (Jan 2, 2009)

*Xavier*



Scotley said:


> "This slaying of slaying helpless victims disgusts me. Let us make our way down and see if there are any prisoners in need of our help."




"So let's just do it not talk about it, okay? Better them than us. Prisoners. My short term memory seems to be..... Yes, lead on, Kerlan."

Xavier looks at the potion and then over to the charred corpses before carefully placing the potion of CSW into an inner pocket for safekeeping. Xavier again readies his light crossbow and moves with the group.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jan 3, 2009)

"Very well. Now let us move on." Kerlan leads the others down the stairs. They have their weapons readied and Kerlan is prepared to cast _Web_ if needed. He will cautiously open any doors along the way.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 3, 2009)

"That is one weird map. I can't figure it. Hobgoblin hunting trails?" Then realization dawns on Tylara, "Or perhaps it represents the underground domains here about." She gestures at the stairs. "And down there is the logical place to test such a theory."


----------



## Leif (Jan 3, 2009)

*Entering the Hobgoblins' Dungeon*

The Wizards have decided to proceed down the stairs.  The stairs descend to a simple stone passage with three doors, only one of which (to the north) is closed.  The sounds of digging can be heard from ahead, coming from beyond the open door at the end of the passage (to the east). 

You can see through the door to your immediate right at the bottom of the stairs (south), and all of  the doors along that passage (three on each side and one at the end) are closed.

OOC:  marching order and light source, please?

OOC:  Were you finished searching Thugler's room?  I don't think so!  Don't forget!  (hint:  study the map of the keep carefully!)

OOC:  The map has been re-done so that it has the proper 5-foot scale and north is UP.


----------



## Leif (Jan 4, 2009)

The map has been fixed!


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jan 4, 2009)

Leif said:


> OOC:  marching order and light source, please?
> 
> OOC:  Were you finished searching Thugler's room?  I don't think so!  Don't forget!  (hint:  study the map of the keep carefully!)



How well can we see? Is there light in the room where the digging is coming from?

OOC: We'll tackle the room later, don't you worry about it.


----------



## Leif (Jan 4, 2009)

*Entering the Hobgoblins' Dungeon*

You can't see very well in the dark, or, at least Kerlan and Xavier can't, anyway.  (Not sure about Manny, but I would imagine that he has at least 'low-light vision.')  No, there's no light from up ahead where the sounds of digging are coming from.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 4, 2009)

*Manny*

"I think we might be best served by returning to Thugler's room (OOC: Do we really know his name?) for a quick once over . . . there might be something useful in there, and any prisoners down below have been down there awhile already - an extra five minutes isn't going to make any difference, I think."

[sblock=OOC]We can pause there for Capizzio's return to the party as well - we might need the help down below.  And in case anyone's interested, Manny's prob'ly not up for a trip into the underdark just yet, so if that's our ultimate destination he'll want to level up (preferably about 9 or 10 times . . .).[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jan 4, 2009)

OOC:  No, I guess you don't really know Thugler's name.  I just threw that into my descriptions because I think it's a cool name for a hobgoblin thug.  In fact, I'm pretty impressed with all of the names in this module, except for the name "Quail Valley."  That one doesn't do too much for me.

OOC:  Thanks for the pause to get Capizzio plugged back in!  And, thanks, Capizzio, for plugging back in.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 4, 2009)

*Tylara*

The elf's glowing magical longbow lights the way as they return up the stairs...

OOC: What do you guys want to do about a marching order. Tylara can take second rank with bow in hand for light and firepower, so somebody can cast a light spell and she can take front rank with sword and buckler. Doesn't matter to me. Also, does anyone need healing?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 4, 2009)

*Manny*

Manny volunteers to cast continual flame on an item of the parties choice.

OOC: We said early on that he'd do that once a day - I think it was during the boat trip - but never specified which items, exactly.


----------



## Leif (Jan 5, 2009)

More DM craziness.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jan 5, 2009)

Leif said:


> OOC:  That "once per day" thing is not the sort of thing I'm prepared to let you get away with at this point.  You'll need to specify that a spell is being case at the time it is cast each day.  For now, anyway.  I'm not comfortable with automatically checking off a wizard's spell like that, just because it's a new day.  And, anyway, after it is cast once, it won't necessarily need to be cast again, unless the spell is dismissed, the item destroyed, or something else happens.



OOC: Well he didn't cast it every day. He just made some Continual Torches for everyone spaced out over a few days during our downtime. He used days like when we were on the Barge where we pretty much skipped over a few days at a time. We've had them for a while. It's a 1/day ability that he gets for being a Brownie. He doesn't have to do it anymore so he's finished. 
I understand that with spells we will have to declare it like when we are memorizing spells or something like that. These torches are just a one time thing.


----------



## Leif (Jan 5, 2009)

OOC:  Well, yeah, by  now Manny has had time to accumulate some light sources of this type.  Plus, I was thinking of an actual spell, not a spell-like ability.  That changes things, obviously.  How many of these "torches" do you want to have on hand, currently, Manny?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 5, 2009)

]ooc[ to keep from knowing something that I shouldn't, I am not going to review the thread to this point. that way it can add to the feel of "What did i miss? " and if a bit of information is forgotten , the it would be " uh guys, when were you going to tell me about _*that*_?" kinda thing. should be fun! (in theory) ]/ooc[


----------



## Leif (Jan 5, 2009)

*OOC:*


  Ok, sure, that works for me.  Are you about ready for the dungeon then?  Or is there some essential detail that I am overlooking?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 5, 2009)

*Manny*



Leif said:


> OOC:  Well, yeah, by  now Manny has had time to accumulate some light sources of this type.  Plus, I was thinking of an actual spell, not a spell-like ability.  That changes things, obviously.  How many of these "torches" do you want to have on hand, currently, Manny?




OOC: 

I was thinking each person in the party should have one - they would have picked an item of their own for him to enchant, so if it's OK with you each party member could take some item from their inventory and add the Continual Flame property to it . . .

And, yeah, Manny's as ready as he's gonna get for said dungeon.


----------



## Leif (Jan 5, 2009)

OOC:  Ok, I'm cool with that plan.  All characters except for Capizzio, since he just rejoined the party, can designate a possession that has continual flame cast upon it.  Please note that added property in your RG post, please.  And, if I may be so bold as to make a suggestion, I would think it would be best if it can be an item that can be covered (as in a pouch) or concealed, for those times when darkness is desired.

OOC:  And I still need a marching order for the newly enlarged party.  Then we shall proceed into the depths. Heh heh heh.....  Please, someone also post the marching order in the RG? (Just one post there, OK?)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 5, 2009)

and for Capizzio's arrival:


foomp!!

"hi guys, did i miss any thing?"


----------



## Leif (Jan 6, 2009)

*All Pretty Much OOC*

Miss Anything?  Nahh, not much, just 12 zillion xp, and a few artifacts.

NOT!!!

Going to search Thugler's room while you're here?  It contains an intact 4-poster bed piled with furs and blankets, two trunks, a desk, and a chair.

Tylara, give me a d20, please?


----------



## Leif (Jan 7, 2009)

[Ahem!  I said...]

Thugler's room contains an intact four-poster bed piled with furs and blankets, two trunks, a desk, and a chair.

[OOC:  Tylara, d20, please?]


----------



## Lou (Jan 7, 2009)

*Xavier Zalev AC 14 HP 24/24*

Xavier will look over the top of the desk and the outside, counting the number of drawers and other visible knobs, levers, and openings.

OOC: Search Roll 1


----------



## Leif (Jan 7, 2009)

[Ok, thanks!]

Xavier sees a small stack of blank parchment, a few pens and a bottle of ink.  Thy are arranged "meticulously carelessly," like someone took great pains to make it appear as if Thugler was always writing _some_thing.  And in the top, middle drawer of the desk, you find a single piece of parchment with the letters "T-H-U-G-L-E-R" inscribed in very large, crude letters.  And on the other side of that page is written in a similar hand, "Is me."  [OOC:  Now you know his name!  )

OOC:  that's from memory and/or stuff I made up.  I can't recall things like numbers of drawers or contents right now.  I'l have to come back to that later today.  Lucky for Lou, I DIDN'T ask for a search roll!   OOOOC:  speaking of which, while I generally don't like the idea of a search roll, but prefer players to role-play searches, I will, from time to time, request a search roll anyway, just because hey, I can do that.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 7, 2009)

Capizzio Del Collines, Esquire

Capizzio looks about the room and sees the four post bed. he draws a dagger and starts moving aside the blankes carefully one by one, doing the same with the furs. 

"Whats going on here?" he asks to the fellows of the acadamy that he sees busily about the room.

"Hey Tylara, any idea what kind of furs these are?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 8, 2009)

*Manny*

Manny confines his search to those areas the larger members of the party cannot easily access - under the bed, etc.  He also, since he's close, inspects the floor for loose boards.  He walks casually under the desk and inspects the bottom of the drawer/writing surface, and the underside of the chair . . . you get the idea!


----------



## Leif (Jan 8, 2009)

OOC:  Welcome back, Capizzio!  Hope no one is having 'willing suspension of disbelief' problems with his sudden reappearance.  It just seemed like the easiest way to handle the situation.  It's cool with me if we just continue on as before.  If there are problems with that, I'm open to suggestions about how it should be handled.  I'm thinking that he WON'T get a share of xp for finishing of the hobgoblins, though, sorry S. Dewar.

IC:  Capizzio and Manny find nothing in their searches of the bed and other furniture, other than the usual hobgoblin bedroom stuff. hehe.  Manny and Capizzio can give me d20 rolls, too, since Tylara doesn't seem to have the time to join us at the moment. (OOC: Where is that ELF when you need her??  )


----------



## Scotley (Jan 8, 2009)

*Tylara*

Not immediately recognizing the furs, Tylara responds, "Gods Capizzio, I've heard some weak come on lines trying to get me into bed over the years, but really that's a new low." She hopes such acusations will cover her ignorance of the furs. 

OOC: knowledge nature (1d20+7=9)


----------



## Leif (Jan 8, 2009)

OOC:  Think they might be McDonald's Burger Furs?

Actually, Tylara does recognize a few of them that appear to be stitched together conglomerations of small game furs like rabbits, squirrels, etc.  There are even small spots on a few of these that Tylara would swear are MOUSE furs!  And, then, there are also one or two bear, sheep, and mountain goat  furs, that, although not expertly tanned, might possibly fetch a not inconsiderable price back in Pembrose.

OOC:  Now, whether Ty _tells_ the others what she realizes about the furs is another matter entirely.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 9, 2009)

"maybe you are not standing close enough Ty, step closer to me here... and ahve a look ... "

A sly smile is seen on the dark featured human though his ears are a bright red.

He continues to search which includes examining the matress for 'unusual stuffing'

search: 1d20+6=24


----------



## Leif (Jan 9, 2009)

Capizzio finds nothing of interest in the mattress.  Sorry, man, good thought, though!


----------



## Scotley (Jan 9, 2009)

*Tylara*

"I see Thugler wasn't too discriminating about the kind of fur he has in his bed. And I can see mouse, bear, sheep mountain goat and various small game just fine from here thank you."


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jan 9, 2009)

Kerlan will be searching in, around, and behind any large furniture items like an armoire, wall mirror, bookcases, etc, by Taking 20. This will give him a result of 24. He will look for any hidden compartments or doors.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 9, 2009)

*Manny*

By taking 20, Manny gets a 27 on his 'Search' Skill Check.


----------



## Leif (Jan 9, 2009)

Kerlan and Manny both notice the secret door behind the old bookshelf in the SE corner of the room.  The S door is in the eastern wall of the room.  How will you attempt to open it?


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jan 9, 2009)

Leif said:


> Kerlan and Manny both notice the secret door behind the old bookshelf in the SE corner of the room.  The S door is in the eastern wall of the room.  How will you attempt to open it?



"Yes, I knew it! There is a secret door behind this bookcase. It's just like in all the books I've read. Now if only I could figure out how to open it." Kerlan begins moving books on the shelves to see if it opens. If that doesn't work, he will search the shelves themselves for a trigger.


----------



## Leif (Jan 9, 2009)

After removing the books from the shelves, Kerlan locates a small catch on the top shelf at the back.  By depressing the catch, Kerlan is able to trigger teh secret door.  The secret door opens onto a small room 10 feet by 15 feet. (The southernmost 15 feet of the space on the map.)  This room is totally bare and devoid of any remarkable features.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jan 9, 2009)

Kerlan looks around in shock. "But, but, but, empty? This can't be right! Manny, you search the northern wall, and I'll search the eastern wall. If we don't find anything we'll try the southern wall and then the floor. There HAS to be something else here."


----------



## Leif (Jan 9, 2009)

Manny, Kerlan, and anyone else who wants to help:  Roll those Search Dice!


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jan 9, 2009)

Leif said:


> Manny, Kerlan, and anyone else who wants to help:  Roll those Search Dice!



Kerlan is determined to find _*something*_ in this room, he takes 20.


----------



## Leif (Jan 9, 2009)

Kerlan finds a secret door in the eastern wall.  It is easily opened, and swings ajar to reveal a short passage leading to the outside of the keep.


----------



## Lou (Jan 9, 2009)

*Xavier Zalev AC 14 HP 24/24*



Leif said:


> Xavier sees a small stack of blank parchment, a few pens and a bottle of ink. Thy are arranged "meticulously carelessly," like someone took great pains to make it appear as if Thugler was always writing _some_thing. And in the top, middle drawer of the desk, you find a single piece of parchment with the letters "T-H-U-G-L-E-R" inscribed in very large, crude letters. And on the other side of that page is written in a similar hand, "Is me."




Xavier seems lost in thought as he stares at the parchement, turning it over and over with a strange look in his eyes. At the announcement of the hidden room, Xavier snaps out of his trance and looks around the room. "If it's empty, is it a saferoom of some sort? Or perhaps there is a secret door inside the room as Kerlan insists?"

Xavier will move to assist Kerlan in his search.

OOC: Roll to assist search (1d20=16)

OOC:  *sigh*  A late post by the time it takes to login at invisible castle, enter the roll, and then preview the post.....


----------



## Leif (Jan 9, 2009)

OOC:  Not to worry, Homie, I gotcha back!

IC:  Xavier, having decided that there is no more intelligence to be gained from staring at Thugler's "manuscript," moves to help Kerlan.  While Kerlan is searching the eastern wall, Xavier searches the northern wall and finds a secret door there, too!  

[OOC:  that roll wasn't really good enough, Lou, but I feel generous (like a pushover) today, so you better sop up this gravy while you can!]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 9, 2009)

While Capizzio is still searching the bed he says to every one, " If anyone finds any thing that _might_ have a trap, make sure you let the trap experts search for any thing before touching it."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 9, 2009)

*Manny*

Taking 20 on the wall not searched by Xavier and Kerlan - Search: 27.

Surely there aren't three secret doors in such a small room . . .


----------



## Leif (Jan 10, 2009)

Surely you are correct!   No more secret doors found.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 10, 2009)

*Tylara*

The elf wears a smug expression as the others find the 'secret' doors that she hopes suggests her elven senses told her were there as soon as she entered the room.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jan 10, 2009)

Leif said:


> Kerlan finds a secret door in the eastern wall.  It is easily opened, and swings ajar to reveal a short passage leading to the outside of the keep.



Kerlan sighs. "Well this is interesting, but disappointing. I thought there had to be something better than this in here."


Leif said:


> While Kerlan is searching the eastern wall, Xavier searches the northern wall and finds a secret door there, too!



Kerlan perks up once again. "Yes! A secret room leading to a secret room! Finally, we are getting somewhere. Excellent work Xavier." Kerlan enters through the secret door. What does he see?


----------



## Leif (Jan 10, 2009)

Kerlan opens the secret door, and sees a very small (5'X5') empty room.  He is very disappointed.  He walks into the tiny room and begins cursing a blue streak.  Then, he looks back to the others with his eyes as big as saucers.  "Guys, there's something in this room!  I just brushed up against some object, but my eyes tell me that there's nothing there!"

OOC:  What will you do now?

OOC, KerlanRayne:  Hope you don't mind me speaking for Kerlan like this.  It seemed to be the quickest way to move things forward.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 10, 2009)

"well, so much for checking for traps and other suprises like that." mutters capizzio, "so there is something in an empty room, eh. and me with out glitter dust spell."


----------



## Leif (Jan 11, 2009)

OOC:  Capizzio, why don't you just pretend that the unseen object is your jr. high girlfriend, and GROPE, GROPE, GROPE!


----------



## Scotley (Jan 11, 2009)

*Tylara*

Intrigued, Tylara steps up and with a few words of draconic and the appropriate gestures, she tries to detect the presence of magic.


----------



## Leif (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes!  Tylara gets three hits with her magic detection.  Two that are localized and very intense auras: one of transmutation and one of abjuration, and also one more ..umm.. "squishy"(?)  hit (illusion) that she figures is the invisible chest itself.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jan 11, 2009)

Leif said:


> OOC:  What will you do now?



Kerlan begins feeling around for the invisible item. After he finds it, he will look for a way to open it.


----------



## Leif (Jan 11, 2009)

Kerlan finds a chest, right where Tylara's spell indicated that an illusion was hiding.  The chest is closed and padlocked.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jan 11, 2009)

"Hmm, it seems to be locked. Maybe Manny can open it." Kerlan's face lights up. He has clearly thought of something. "Hold on, Thugler had a key on him. Let's try that first." He tries to use the key.


----------



## Leif (Jan 11, 2009)

Indeed, Thugler's key does fit, and the padlock is soon removed.  Kerlan opens the chest to reveal....... That the contents are still invisible while they're in the chest.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jan 11, 2009)

Kerlan is quite proud of himself for finding and opening the chest. He begins carefully feeling around inside the chest, pulling out everything he finds until nothing is left.


----------



## Leif (Jan 11, 2009)

Kerlan pulls out 900 sp, 1400 gp, 50 pp, a gold scepter, a wand, and a small pink and green stone.

New XP award in OOC!


----------



## Scotley (Jan 11, 2009)

Once the items are out of the invisible box, Tylara focuses her detect magic on them for more information.


----------



## Leif (Jan 11, 2009)

[Post below -931- edited regaring Tylara's _Detect Magic_.]  

Now, Tylara's spell reveals that the wand has 7 charges of abjuration magic remaining, and it seems to contain a spell that will protect a person from magic.  (_Globe of Invulnerability, Lesser_, CL 7.)  When she concentrates on the stone, she gets a vision of the stone being in constant motion when it is in use, and of increasing the degree of favor and acceptance that the person obtains.  A mental command is also revealed to Tylara which will activiate the stone with a mere thought. (a free action.)  [_Ioun Stone_ - pink and green sphere, +2 enhancement bonus to Charisma.]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 11, 2009)

"gosh, i feels so ... un-needed."   *sigh*


----------



## Leif (Jan 11, 2009)

OOC:  Maybe you'd better give Capizzio the ioun stone, so he'll at least be a bit easier to deal with with a higher charisma!   [joke, joke.  He'll NEVER  be easier to deal with! ]


----------



## Leif (Jan 12, 2009)

The gold scepter has a quite large emarald set in its tip, and has ornate carvings down its sides, which include what you all recognize as the Kyle family crest.  It does not radiate magic, but it looks to be worth a considerable sum, anyway, perhaps particularly so to a certain Lordling......


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 12, 2009)

Leif said:


> OOC:  Maybe you'd better give Capizzio the ioun stone, so he'll at least be a bit easier to deal with with a higher charisma!   [joke, joke.  He'll NEVER  be easier to deal with! ]




]ooc[ ouch! I'm hurt!]/ooc[

capizzio quietly wanders about the room double checking things ( does the desk have any false bottoms in the drawers? any hollow bed posts hideing undiscovered wealth? ...)


----------



## Leif (Jan 12, 2009)

*Capizzio*

Capizzio is wandering around looking at stuff, and he wanders back out into the courtyard.  He is about to give up, when a glint of light catches his attention beside Thugler's body.  Going over to inspect, Capizzio sees Thugler's very nice falchion.  Following up on his hunch, he quickly carries the falchion to Tylara before her _Detect Magic_ spell lapses, and, yes, it is indeed a +1 magical falchion.

OOC:  I gave you guys a hint about this earlier, but I guess that's one of the hazards of play-by-post.  Anyway, you all owe S. DeWar for checking.

Also, if you didn't already get it, Thugler has a potion of _CLW_, cl3, on him, too.  And the half-orc has a potion of _Bull's Strength_ and one of _CLW_ (both cl3) on him, too, if you didn't already get them.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 12, 2009)

"hey ty, lookie what i found. is your spell still working?"


----------



## Leif (Jan 13, 2009)

OOC:  Scotley's having computer troubles now, eeek

Tylara scans the falchion and pronounces it magical. (+1, as I said earlier.  I'm just not in much of a mood to leave you guessing about what this stuff does, sorry.)


----------



## Leif (Jan 14, 2009)

While you were checking the body of the half-orc, you found a pouch of 22 gp as well. (Ooops, I should have told you that before.)

OOC:  Ahh, forget the new thread right now.  Let's just keep milking this one for all we can get.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 14, 2009)

*Tylara*

"Yes, that is a very nice magical blade. Do be careful not to cut yourself."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 14, 2009)

]ooc[ i could not find falchion under  simple or martial, but that does not mean any thing as i was in a hurry. does any one know if it is simple or not?}

Capizzio puts the falchion back into its sheath taken from the dead hobgoblin and asks while holding it up," who is keeping track of the loot?"


----------



## Leif (Jan 14, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> ]ooc[ i could not find falchion under  simple or martial, but that does not mean any thing as i was in a hurry. does any one know if it is simple or not?}




OOC:  Falchion is a Two-Handed Martial weapon, in the top part of the second page of the PH weapons chart.


----------



## Leif (Jan 14, 2009)

OOC:  And, last I knew, Max (renau1g rossrebailey I mean, renau1g was the pre-Lou Xavier) was keeping track of the loot.  Guess we need a new loot keeper.  (Am I totally wrong to feel that just abandoning a game without a word to anyone is, um, a little bit rude?)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 14, 2009)

*OOC:*


 can any one use a two handed, 8 lb, martial weapon?


----------



## Leif (Jan 15, 2009)

OOC:  Pretty much any fighter can, as long as he's bigger than a halfling and has two arms......


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 15, 2009)

what i should have asked was:

Any one in the party use martial weapons? specifically a falchion? I only wished to pass it to a character that can use it.


----------



## Leif (Jan 15, 2009)

OOC:  You all know that there is something of an informal "magic-item-flea-market" at Whirtlestaff's where items that a person cannot use to best effect can be traded to somone else who is looking for just such an item, in exchange for something of greater utility.

The previously-mentioned Professor Claret happened to mention that he would help you in this regard, too....


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 15, 2009)

ok, lets try this : the 8 lbs of the falchion will put capizzio into med encumbrance. i am looking to see if there is a character that can carry it.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jan 16, 2009)

"I'll take that." Kerlan says while relieving Capizzio of the Falchion's burden. "Follow me." Kerlan walks outside with the weapon in his hand. He goes over to Thugler's body and retrieves the sword's scabbard. Sheathing it he places the weapon in his handy Haversack. "There. Now we don't have to worry about it. While we are here Capizzio, I thought I would rundown what happened here. First, we put the four tower guards to sleep. Then we used ladders to go over the wall _there_." Kerlan points to the wall down past the kitchen. "We took care of the Barracks with a _Web_ spell and crossbows. Then we questioned the Kobold slaves in the Kitchen. Then we used another Web spell and crossbows in the Dining Hall _there_. After that we faced the rest of the Hobgoblins and the two leaders here in the courtyard. As you can see, we defeated them all without a scratch. Now we should be getting down into the dungeon. There may be prisoners or more enemies. possibly both."


----------



## Leif (Jan 16, 2009)

*Now Entering the Hobgoblins' Dungeon?*

Ok, now that the business of Thugler's room is taken care of, maybe we're now ready to proceed down to the dungeon?  We have the marching order, and the light source is _continual flame_, so I just need to know who all is carrying the _continual flame_.  Assuming that you enter the dungeon.....

The Wizards have decided to proceed down the stairs. The stairs descend to a simple stone passage with three doors, only one of which (to the north) is closed. The sounds of digging can be heard from ahead, coming from beyond the open door at the end of the passage (to the east). 

You can see through the door to your immediate right at the bottom of the stairs (south), and all of the doors along that passage (three on each side and one at the end) are closed.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 17, 2009)

re-posting marching order:




KerlanRayne said:


> How about this?
> 
> 10-Foot Corridor:
> Capizzio-Kerlan
> ...




Capizzio taps kerlin on the sholder. when (or if) he turns to looks, he (capizzio) will point to manny and himself and make a walking fingers motion
then point to the door where there are digging sounds,
then point to his eyes

[sblock=what he is asking]do you want manny and i to sneak down and see what the sound is?[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jan 17, 2009)

*Tylara*

The elf readies and arrow and lets others decide the course for now.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jan 17, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> Capizzio taps kerlin on the sholder. when (or if) he turns to looks, he (capizzio) will point to manny and himself and make a walking fingers motion then point to the door where there are digging sounds,
> then point to his eyes



Kerlan thinks about the question, shrugs his shoulders, and nods his head yes. He then points at the _Continual Flames_ and shakes his head no.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 17, 2009)

Capizzio softly intones the words of power _"dai darknes denomino avanti la luce per vista"_ and his sight becomes much more  acute to the surroundings.
He leans over to manny and says " i can see some in the dark, lets go see what the sound is"

he will then walk quietly to the corner and peak down the way


[sblock=translation and spell] from the darkness i call forth the light for sight
low light vision[/sblock]

move silent: 1d20+7=15


----------



## Leif (Jan 17, 2009)

[sblock=Continual Flame]No one has specified yet what objects the _Continual Flames_ are cast upon.  You can say that they are on small items, like coins for instance, that can be easily covered to create darkness.  Or even on the end of a dagger, which when sheathed will 'turn out the light.'  Just a thought from your friendly, helpful, neighborhood DM.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 17, 2009)

and i remember that capizzio has not has a chance to have an item 'lighted' as per same said friendly, helpful, neighborhood DM. so he has cast lo light vision for the 'recon mission'


----------



## Leif (Jan 17, 2009)

[sblock=Continual Flame, Appendix]Manny has _Continual Flame_ as a spell-like racial ability, if I remember correctly, so if that is so, then we can safely assume that anyone in the party who wishes such a light has one by now. [/sblock]


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jan 18, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> Capizzio ... will the walk quietly to the corner and peak down the way
> move silent: 1d20+7=15



OOC: So, what do they see?


----------



## Leif (Jan 18, 2009)

Capizzio and Kerlan cover their lights and creep forward toward the sounds of digging.  As they near the door the digging sounds get progressively louder and then they begin to also hear a few voices that sound like goblins, two voices singing a Dwarvish work song, and the occasional snarl of some animal that is quickly followed by the sound of a blow and a goblin curse.

OOC:  How close do the two of you want to get by yourselves?  And what are the rest of you doing?

OOC:  The map shows as much of the room as you can see from just outside through the open door.  The sounds seem to be coming from the southeast corner, where the wall has been dug away.  A tunnel leads from there back to the east.  The circle in the room is a well.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 18, 2009)

*Tylara*

Keeping an arrow ready, Tylara remains back until she hears the sounds of combat or receives a signal to come forward.


----------



## Lou (Jan 18, 2009)

*Xavier Zalev AC 14 HP 24/24*

Xavier will partially cover his light, while holding his crossbow ready, until it's time for action.


----------



## Leif (Jan 18, 2009)

OOC:  By the way, who all wants to have a light, and who has a light exposed, currently?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 18, 2009)

[nitpick]
for the record
in post 959 Capizzio was going to walk down with manny and in post 966 makes his question in the 3rd person (what did _they_ see. I do not know which is more stealthy, manny or Kerlin, but he would prefer the more stealthy of the two.
[/nitpick]

as for a light source that i think i am reading correctly that you are being uber generous again and giving capizzio an item that has continual flame on it, then he would choose ... his masterwork dagger ( see equipment list 4th item down.) I am going to make an annotation of that right now.


----------



## Leif (Jan 19, 2009)

OOC:  It doesn't really matter, for all practical purposes who has gone on up to spy, I drew the map the way the first impression registered on my brain.  Since it's really no big deal, my inclination is to leave it the way that it is.  Dang, DeWar, you can't even gripe about it in a clear, legible and understandable fashion!  No wonder! 

OOC:  Since Continual Flame is on your dagger, you'll need to tell me when you have that dagger, and hence the light, out of the sheath.  When youre-sheath it, I'll assume that you wish to make it dark again.  Sound cool?


OOC:  You can make your question to whomever about what was seen past tense if you want, but they can't tell you what they saw until they role-play actually seeing it!  Have I missed something here?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 19, 2009)

I had posted earlier that he had his rapier in one hand and a cross bow bolt in the other, so his dagger had to of been sheathed. i will have to say that he was depending on the other lights. so it is dark.and he had cast low light vision so he could move on the risidual light elsewhere.

and just because i am such a great guy, that spell id found on page 134 of spell compendium where it says it lasts for 1 hf/ level. Since the caster level for capizzio is somewhat buried in the post of him i will print this:

Casts spells at level 4 (practiced spell caster)

as for :







> Dang, DeWar, you can't even gripe about it in a clear, legible and understandable fashion!




i personaly find my [gripe] [/gripe] to be quite clear, legible and understandable. in my humble opinion.


----------



## Leif (Jan 19, 2009)

*Roger that, over*

The two scouting party members see that there is a freshly dug hole in the NE (I think I meant SE, yep, I did! And I've got to re-do the door in the eastern wall, too.) corner of the room they are looking into.  They see no occupants in the room, but the sounds of digging, the animal noises, and the voices are coming from within the hole.

[sblock=S Dewar]







			
				S Dewar said:
			
		

> i personaly find my [gripe] [/gripe] to be quite clear, legible and understandable. in my humble opinion.



  Whatever, dude.  Far be it from me to upset your horribly skewed world-view. [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 19, 2009)

Capizzio looks to Kerlan nods to the direction of the noise and procedes to lead them staying close to the wall at the west and eads south along the wall

]ooc[ two questions

1. what is the box at x,15 
2. a is the noise then coming from a passage on a wall somewhere
2. b where is that passage?


----------



## Leif (Jan 19, 2009)

The "box" at X15 is the Cursor of the MS EXCEL program!  The opening in the SE corner of the room is a recently dug tunnel.  You can tell it has been recently dug by the piles of dirt around the opening.  The sounds of digging are coming from inside the tunnel.  The circle just to the south of you is a well.  And, although it doesn't show up very well on this map, there is a DOOR at AH13.

Map fixed!


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jan 19, 2009)

Kerlan motions for the others to follow them and puts his fingers to his lips to keep them quiet. He then goes with Capizzio.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 19, 2009)

Leif said:


> The "box" at X15 is the Cursor of the MS EXCEL program!  The opening in the SE corner of the room is a recently dug tunnel.  You can tell it has been recently dug by the piles of dirt around the opening.  The sounds of digging are coming from inside the tunnel.  The circle just to the south of you is a well.  And, although it doesn't show up very well on this map, there is a DOOR at AH13.





ooc: gotcha. so we curse at the curser, and head toward the tunnel.

Ic:Capizzio moves ten feet south and peers down the well, moving silently as he goes
4th round of lo light vision


----------



## Leif (Jan 19, 2009)

*The Well*

Capizzio sees that there is a bucket chained to the side of the well, and sitting on top of the low, stone sill around the opening.  Looking in the well, he sees that there is water about ten feet below the edge, and it seems to be flowing generally to the southeast.

OOC:  Manny, Tylara, and Xavier are up.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 19, 2009)

Tylara moves forward as quietly as she can in high heeled boots. Her bow remains at the ready. She takes in the scene and looks imploringly at the others. In a very soft whisper she asks, "do we attack?"


----------



## Leif (Jan 19, 2009)

Map in post #976 has now been fixed to show the scene as Tylara asks her question of the group.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 19, 2009)

*Manny*

Manny moves ahead and takes full advantage of his small stature and the shadows cast by the party's light to blend into the background - flitting from one of his friends' shadows to another, he stays with the party as they move forward.

[sblock=Actions & OOC]Sorry for the delay in posting - as Manny couldn't do his part to reconnoiter he'll keep himself hidden as a nasty surprise to anyone who wants to take us on.

Hide: 1d20+13=28
Move Silently: 1d20+8=20[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 19, 2009)

capizzio raises his hand up and shakes his head no


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jan 20, 2009)

Kerlan quietly moves to AH-15 and peers around the corner to see what's there. He will have a _Web_ spell prepared, just in case.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 20, 2009)

Capizzio will move to join kerlin(taking standard action as move action. move 10 feet)


----------



## Leif (Jan 20, 2009)

*Moving Silently?*

Capizzio and Kerlan each give me a Move Silently skill check. (d20+dex mod. if you don't have the skill.)


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jan 20, 2009)

*Kerlan*

Move Silently (1d20+2=21)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 20, 2009)

Capizzio Del Collines, Esquire

1d20+7=22


----------



## Leif (Jan 20, 2009)

Capizzio and Kerlan creep quietly up to the edge of freshly dug tunnel, and all the rest of you are wow'ed by how quiet they are!

[sblock=Kerlan and Capizzio]When you get to the edge, you see two hobgoblins in the fresh passageway, both holding chains to which are attached a pair of big, nasty-looking weasels.  (Two chains and two weasels, total.)  You see that every once in awhile, a shovel full of dirt and rocks is deposited in front of them, apparently there is construction going on further in.  You also hear two Dwarvish voices singing a work song.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 20, 2009)

Capizzio point back to the party with his thumb and will start backing away very slowly. 

]ooc[ can you take a 10 on move silent?]/ooc[


----------



## Leif (Jan 21, 2009)

OOC:  Not this time.  Good try, though.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jan 21, 2009)

Kerlan slowly creeps back to the others with Capizzio. He whispers, "There are two Hobgoblins with giant weasels. It looks like they may be forcing some Dwarves to dig for some reason. I think a _Web_ will immobilize them, but we won't be able to use fire without injuring the dwarves. We'll have to fight them while they are caught inside. Sound good?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 21, 2009)

Capizzio nods yes, his tassle of typically unkemp hair turning into even more disaray then what was thought possible.


----------



## Leif (Jan 21, 2009)

You hear a harsh, gutteral voice from inside the tunnel say, "Asstooth, is that you?  Quit jacking around out there and talking to yourself, and bring us a sandwich!"


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jan 21, 2009)

Kerlan looks very concerned about the voice. Not only is he worried about being discovered, he is also concerned about what was said. Fealing that he must act now, he motions for the others to follow him as he creeps back over to the tunnel. When he gets there, he casts his _Web_ spell inside the tunnel. 

OOC: I'm don't think we have the whole tunnel on the map so I'm not sure where to place the spell.


----------



## Leif (Jan 21, 2009)

OOC:  You're not going to be able to see the entire tunnel from your vantage point, anyway, but you'll see the two hobgoblins and then also see that the passage continues past them to the place, presumably, where the Dwarvish work-songs are coming from. The tunnel exteds about 25 feet straight back to the east (I think) and then bends to the left (north?).  You can easily _Web_ the two hobgoblins (subject to their saving throws of course, that I'll have to roll later), but doing so will cut the rest of the passageway off from you for as long as the spell is in effect.  .....Unless, that is, you have some other technique in mind. 

*PRE-EMTPIVE FORK,*  New Thread is Here:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/249118-whirtlestaffs-wizards-academy-revisited-ic-2-a.html


----------

